# Anyone here speak French, or learning it?



## Nerina

Just wondering.....


French Thread! Anyone speak French, speak here!


----------



## playstopause

I'm french speaking. 

Just call me "frenchy", like TDW would say...


----------



## Grom

I do. Quite often, if I may say so . You need some help for a paper or something, dude ?

(However, don't trust PSP, he's speaking a strange version of the French language ) I'm kidding, dear cousin


----------



## budda

I need to learn how to at least understand when someone's speaking french..

that is all.

oh yeah, my chem teacher in highschool always had fun saying "sea food plate"


----------



## thedownside

i'm surrounded by it all day but i barely understand a single word


----------



## Grom

budda said:


> oh yeah, my chem teacher in highschool always had fun saying "sea food plate"



What do you mean, dude ? He was a French speaking guy having fun saying these English words, or he was American and loved to say something like "plateau de fruits de mer" because it sounded hilarious ?

@Thedownside : well, you're not missing anything I guess


----------



## Nerina

Bonjour,
I will tell you my story....
I took French when I spent a year in highschool in England, at 15, and let me tell you, I sucked, big time, cause the other kids had started at like,12.. So they had three years on me, and of course I barely passed the course,actually I think the teacher gave me a C just cause I made the class laugh so much  So, I decided to take French this term in college to get better at it, so I wanted to find some people I can speak to in French so I can practice, so anyone who wants to speak to me or message me in French it will be greatly appreciated


----------



## Grom

Quand tu veux, mon ami !  Tu as une adresse MSN, par hasard ? (any MSN address, dude ?)


----------



## playstopause

budda said:


> oh yeah, my chem teacher in highschool always had fun saying "sea food plate"



 He means "S'il vous plait".

@ Nerina : 

- Ask us anything you'd like to know.

Et maintenant en français :
- demande-nous tout ce que tu veux savoir.


----------



## thedownside

Grom said:


> @Thedownside : well, you're not missing anything I guess



i am when i dont know what they are all saying, lol


----------



## Nerina

Grom said:


> Quand tu veux, mon ami !  Tu as une adresse MSN, par hasard ? (any MSN address, dude ?)




Oui, j'ai une adresse MSN, il est, [email protected] pour Messenger  


playstopause said:


> He means "S'il vous plait".


----------



## Grom

Nerina said:


> Oui, j'ai une adresse MSN, il est, [email protected], pour Messenger



Merci beaucoup ! However, I won't be available until late tonight (well, it's already 9 pm here ...), but I'll add you to my buddy list ASAP 


@ PSP : oh well, I didn't see this coming ... "s'il vous plaît"  That's hilarious.


----------



## Nerina

playstopause said:


> @ Nerina :
> 
> - Ask us anything you'd like to know.
> 
> Et maintenant en français :
> - demande-nous tout ce que tu veux savoir.




merci beaucoup!!, je penserai à beaucoup de choses pour vous demander environ ( i will have many questions for you 



Grom said:


> Merci beaucoup ! However, I won't be available until late tonight (well, it's already 9 pm here ...), but I'll add you to my buddy list ASAP



Merci! Bonsoir


----------



## playstopause

No need to translate, i got it the first time around.
Again, don't be shy to ask anything!

...

Pas besoin de traduire, j'avais compris la première fois.
Encore, ne te gênes pas pour nous demander quoi que ce soit!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

J'aime te mange les poissons de jeune filles. Reposez vous sur mon visage.


----------



## Nerina

playstopause said:


> No need to translate, i got it the first time around.
> Again, don't be shy to ask anything!
> 
> ...
> 
> Pas besoin de traduire, j'avais compris la première fois.
> Encore, ne te gênes pas pour nous demander quoi que ce soit!



I know u would understand, (but I thought I got it wrong, or in case I got it wrong I put what I was trying to say)


JJ, vous êtes répugnant.


----------



## playstopause

Grom said:


> (However, don't trust PSP, he's speaking a strange version of the French language ) I'm kidding, dear cousin





Isn't it what you also say about people from Marseille?
It's ok, we say the same here about people from Quebec (as opposed to those from Montreal).



JJ Rodriguez said:


> J'aime te mange les poissons de jeune filles. Reposez vous sur mon visage.


----------



## g3rmanium

Nerina said:


> Just wondering.....



Oui!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Nerina said:


> JJ, vous êtes répugnant.



Déféquez sur mon coffre.


----------



## Nerina

g3rmanium said:


> Oui!



SVP, joignez notre conversation 



JJ Rodriguez said:


> Déféquez sur mon coffre.




Vous aimez cela?


----------



## playstopause

JJ, are you using shitty babelfish.altavista.com translator or what?
...

JJ, tu utilises un traducteur de merde comme babelfish.altavista.com ou quoi?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Je suis un garçon vilain. Donnez une fesséemoi.



playstopause said:


> JJ, are you using shitty babelfish.altavista.com translator or what?



Of course, I might have a bunch of character flaws, but I'm not FRENCH.


----------



## playstopause

Right. Staying in New-Brunswick is enough.


----------



## Nerina

Ah ! Je dois vous dire,la nuit passée je suis allé au Borders et ai trouvé ce livre,ce s'appelle le Hide This French Book, il a des expressions modernes,et quelques mots d'argot,très utile


----------



## playstopause

C'est quoi, le "Borders"?


----------



## Nerina

playstopause said:


> C'est quoi, le "Borders"?




C'est une chaîne des librairies,très gentil, la plupart du temps très grand aussi, et ils ont un Starbucks


----------



## g3rmanium

Nerina said:


> SVP, joignez notre conversation



Conversation? Ou?


----------



## g3rmanium

Nerina said:


> C'est une chaîne des librairies,très gentil, la plupart du temps très grand aussi, et ils ont un Starbucks



Tu sais ce que j'aime en France? Les pizzas au chèvre!


----------



## playstopause

Nerina said:


> C'est une chaîne des librairies,très gentil, la plupart du temps très grand aussi, et ils ont un Starbucks



Ok, je comprends.

En passant, on dit seulement "gentil" pour des gens ou un animal.
Tu veux sûrement dire que c'est un endroit très "bien" ou "accueillant".



g3rmanium said:


> Tu sais ce que j'aime en France? Les pizzas au chèvre!


----------



## Nerina

playstopause said:


> En passant, on dit seulement "gentil" pour des gens ou un animal.
> Tu veux sûrement dire que c'est un endroit très "bien" ou "accueillant".



Ah, je vais apprendre bien avec vous, merci !

quel est "chèvre" ?


----------



## Jason

Que?  Wrong lanugage


----------



## Nerina

g3rmanium said:


> Conversation? Ou?




 svp corrigez-moi ?


----------



## g3rmanium

Nerina said:


> quel est "chèvre" ?



C'est un fromage bon. 

Surtout sur une pizza.


----------



## g3rmanium

playstopause said:


>


----------



## playstopause

Nerina said:


> Ah, je vais apprendre bien avec vous, merci !
> 
> quel est "chèvre" ?



Chèvre = goat.

Chèvre pizza = goat cheese pizza.


----------



## Nerina

ah, fromage fait à partir du lait de chèvre ? Bon


----------



## playstopause

Nerina said:


> svp corrigez-moi ?



Ici, la conversation!


----------



## g3rmanium

playstopause said:


> Chèvre = goat.
> 
> Chèvre pizza = goat cheese pizza.



I was trying to find your POUIE DE FOUIIEE (sp?) post because it was so wonderfully senseless but couldn't find it.  

We need more of that. You know where. Right now. M-A-I-N-T-E-N-A-N-T!


----------



## g3rmanium

playstopause said:


> Ici, la conversation!



Oui, une conversation sur pizza au chèvre.


----------



## Nerina

playstopause said:


> Ici, la conversation!



Ah, J'ai pensé que j'ai employé le mot faux 



g3rmanium said:


> Oui, une conversation sur pizza au chèvre.





svp, continuez parler de celui que vous choisissiez, j'apprécie cette conversation beaucoup


----------



## g3rmanium

Nerina said:


> svp, continuez parler de celui que vous choisissiez, j'apprécie cette conversation beaucoup



Alors, on a pu achèter des pizzas bûche de chèvre chez Cora, par exemple dans le Cora de Sarreguemines.







Mais pas plus parce qu'ils (Jacques Fournil) ont fait des 20 % + versions sur lesquelles on a toujours trouvé des noyaux d'olive. 

Et je pense que Cora a eu assez de Jacques, le vieux motherfucker.


----------



## XEN

Si je n'avais pas déjà mangé du chili con carne je serais affamé maintenant! Et il y aussi l'affaire de l'allergie contre le blé mais je n'ai pas envie d'en parler.

Vous êtes tous marrants!!! Spécialement JJ. Lui il a besoin de soin professionnel et aussi de deux ou trois prières. Les fessées ne font rien d'autre que de l'encourager. Et je sais ça comment? Euh, bof.

Et voilà, le début du forum ss.org en français. Sticky, siouplaît!!!! Forcément il doit y avoir plein d'autres qui veulent causer en Frenchy-speak!


----------



## g3rmanium

urklvt said:


> Vous êtes tous marrants!!! Spécialement JJ. Lui il a besoin de soin professionnel et aussi de deux ou trois prières.


----------



## g3rmanium

//


----------



## JBroll

Je suis americain, j'ai assez d'ennui avec l'anglais.

Took a year in high school, now I have to learn more of it for grad school.

Jeff


----------



## Nerina

urklvt said:


> Si je n'avais pas déjà mangé du chili con carne je serais affamé maintenant! Et il y aussi l'affaire de l'allergie contre le blé mais je n'ai pas envie d'en parler.
> 
> Vous êtes tous marrants!!! Spécialement JJ. Lui il a besoin de soin professionnel et aussi de deux ou trois prières. Les fessées ne font rien d'autre que de l'encourager. Et je sais ça comment? Euh, bof.
> 
> Et voilà, le début du forum ss.org en français. Sticky, siouplaît!!!! Forcément il doit y avoir plein d'autres qui veulent causer en Frenchy-speak!



n'êtes-vous pas heureux avec notre conversation française ?

Merci g3rmanium


----------



## playstopause

g3rmanium said:


> I was trying to find your POUIE DE FOUIIEE (sp?) post because it was so wonderfully senseless but couldn't find it.
> 
> We need more of that. You know where. Right now. M-A-I-N-T-E-N-A-N-T!



  

Ça ne veux absolument rien dire!
Ça viens d'un humoriste québécois.



urklvt said:


> Et voilà, le début du forum ss.org en français. Sticky, siouplaît!!!! Forcément il doit y avoir plein d'autres qui veulent causer en Frenchy-speak!



 J'approuve!


----------



## Nerina

Jason said:


> Que?  Wrong lanugage



casse-toi!!


----------



## canuck brian

I can understand french, speak a bit (enough to hold a conversation) but I can't write it worth a shit.

Je parle un peu de francais. Mon francais et tres tres mal.

Je suis un tres grand pomme de terre.


----------



## Grom

This thread absolutely shreds, dudes. I'm amazed by some sentences some of you have used, they're really idiomatic and make perfect sense (and you may know that syntax in French is utterly difficult to understand, let alone to use).

I would rep everyone of you if I could !

@Nerina : "Casses-toi" is something you have to cherish ; I use it 20 times a day here  I added you to my list !

@Urklvt : I knew you could speak French, but you clearly know your shit. This is absolutely how we would speak, there is nothing I would have said differently. You rule.

@ PSP : could you send me your MSN address as well, cher cousin d'outre-Atlantique ?  (via la boîte MP, c'est plus sûr)

@ JJ : you just own, dude. Même si tu fais quand même un peu peur, parfois, à nous raconter tes aventures sexuelles avec les animaux et les enfants. Détraqué, va !  (now use your translation tool, if you dare ).

@Germanium : if only I could still speak Deutsch the way you speak French ...


----------



## Nerina

Grom said:


> This thread absolutely shreds, dudes. I'm amazed by some sentences some of you have used, they're really idiomatic and make perfect sense (and you may know that syntax in French is utterly difficult to understand, let alone to use).
> 
> I would rep everyone of you if I could !
> 
> @Nerina : "Casses-toi" is something you have to cherish ; I use it 20 times a day here  I added you to my list !



Oui, c'est de la mort qui tue  J'aime l'expression, 'casses-toi'


----------



## Grom

Nerina said:


> Oui, c'est de la mort qui tue  J'aime l'expression, 'casses-toi'



HAHA great !  Where did you learn this one ?


----------



## Nerina

Grom said:


> HAHA great !  Where did you learn this one ?




C'est un secret


----------



## Grom

Garde-le pour toi, alors  (it really feels weird to read French here, I'm so used to make use of my English-speaking brains while being here ...)


----------



## Nerina

Grom said:


> Garde-le pour toi, alors  (it really feels weird to read French here, I'm so used to make use of my English-speaking brains while being here ...)



le puits alors, ceci sera bonne pratique pour vous


----------



## Grom

Le puits ?


----------



## playstopause

"Et puis alors?"






Nerina said:


> J'aime l'expression, 'casses-toi'



 C'est bon. Maintenant, essaie "Tasse-toé".


----------



## Jason

Remerciez le fil 


[action=Jason]Je ne parle pas français ce qui tellement jamais j'emploie des poissons de Babel pour traduire toute la ceci.[/action]


----------



## Grom

playstopause said:


> "Et puis alors?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C'est bon. Maintenant, essaie "Tasse-toé".



I knew we would come to it at some point.  Tabernac' de tarte au pommes ! I met 2 girls from Quebec last year and I had a really good time talking to them about the different ways you may say things (well, at least compared to the "canonic" way of speaking French).

You gotta love the flavour of the different ways a language followed in different places across the world (since 1534 concerning the Canadian community).



Jason said:


> Remerciez le fil
> 
> 
> [action=Jason]Je ne parle pas français ce qui tellement jamais j'emploie des poissons de Babel pour traduire toute la ceci.[/action]



This is so meaningless it hurts.


----------



## Nerina

playstopause said:


> "Et puis alors?"



It was supposed to mean, well, then it will be good practice for you 
I am only learning u know lol


----------



## JBroll

If you need to use Babelfish to find out how to say you need to use Babelfish, the machines have won. And, yet again, it's France's fault.

Jeff


----------



## playstopause

Jason said:


> Remerciez le fil
> 
> 
> [action=Jason]Je ne parle pas français ce qui tellement jamais j'emploie des poissons de Babel pour traduire toute la ceci.[/action]



 C'est bon, Jason. 



Grom said:


> You gotta love the flavour of the different ways a language followed in different places across the world (since 1534 concerning the Canadian community).


----------



## Grom

Nerina said:


> It was supposed to mean, well, then it will be good practice for you
> I am only learning u know lol



It's ok, this is the whole point of this thread ! 

@JBRoll : well, if you listen to your President, everything's our fault. We begin to get used to that.


----------



## Nerina

Grom said:


> @JBRoll : well, if you listen to your President, everything's our fault. We begin to get used to that.





Merci Grom , that is the point of this thread, that us that wish to be good at french can be better, and the lucky bastards who are good at it can laugh at us and help us 
Laughter makes learning so much easier, and fun 



Jason said:


> Remerciez le fil
> 
> 
> [action=Jason]Je ne parle pas français ce qui tellement jamais j'emploie des poissons de Babel pour traduire toute la ceci.[/action]




qu'essayez-vous de dire, 'remerciez le fil'? Je ne comprends pas....


----------



## Grom

Learning while having fun is the best way to learn effectively  And having fun seems to be the way to go on SS !

Concernant le post de Jason, cela ne veut absolument rien dire, ne t"inquiète pas !  Babelfish all way through !

(we tend to use the "tu" ("tu vas bien ?") and not the formal "vous" ("vous allez bien ?") while speaking on a forum, this is more casual and friendly this way , so you can say "qu'essaies-tu de dire", Nerina !)


----------



## Jason

I took French in like 7th grade.. I don't remember shit.. I also hardly ever went


----------



## JBroll

Grom said:


> (we tend to use the "tu" ("tu vas bien ?") and not the formal "vous" ("vous allez bien ?") while speaking on a forum, this is more casual and friendly this way , so you can say "qu'essaies-tu de dire", Nerina !)



Yeah, in English the only way we make distinctions between formal and informal is by using less profanity and more large words whose meanings we're not entirely clear on.

Jeff


----------



## Grom

When i was teaching French in Scotland, the only way to know if the pupils switched to the "vous" mode was when they stopped saying "you suck, by the way" at the end of their sentences


----------



## playstopause

Comme Grom l'a dit, le français est un language très difficile à apprendre. Écrire surtout.


----------



## Grom

playstopause said:


> Comme Grom l'a dit, le français est un language très difficile à apprendre. Écrire surtout.



Beaucoup d'entre nous font beaucoup de fautes d'orthographe ou de grammaire, d'ailleurs ... Et peu d'entre nous savent vraiment se servir du subjonctif ou de verbes irréguliers ... Ce qui prouve que c'est une langue difficile à maîtriser !


----------



## Hawksmoor

Bwof, ça dépend... Comme je suis Belge, le français est ma seconde langue maternelle et j'arrive a la maitriser assez bien.


----------



## Grom

Oh ! Un Belge !  Je n'habite pas très loin de la frontière franco-belge, donc je connais forcément très bien ce pays. Vivent la bière, les fricandelles et les frites bien grasses !


----------



## XEN

Merci pour le compliment, Grom! Ça fait déjà 20 ans depuis que j'habite en France et de plus en plus on dirait un touriste Amerloque quand j'essaye de converser avec mes voisins Français... 


Maintenant je suis en Allemagne, et il y a une chose en Allemand que je dis super bien: Sprechen Sie Englisch?? Nö? Ach schade...


----------



## Grom

urklvt said:


> Merci pour le compliment, Grom! Ça fait déjà 20 ans depuis que j'habite en France et de plus en plus on dirait un touriste Amerloque quand j'essaye de converser avec mes voisins Français...
> 
> 
> Maintenant je suis en Allemagne, et il y a une chose en Allemand que je dis super bien: Sprechen Sie Englisch?? Nö? Ach schade...



Cela explique donc pourquoi tu sembles si à l'aise en parlant Français  Tu habitais où en France ?

Je suis aussi très fan de cette phrase en Allemand  J'ai étudié la langue de Goethe pendant 5 ans, mais je ne me rappelle plus de rien, pratiquement ... Manque de pratique, sans doute 

(please sticky this thread, mods ... )


----------



## g3rmanium

playstopause said:


> Ça ne veux absolument rien dire!
> Ça viens d'un humoriste québécois.



C'est d'accord pour moi. Alors vas-y!


----------



## g3rmanium

Grom said:


> @Germanium : if only I could still speak Deutsch the way you speak French ...


----------



## XEN

Grom said:


> Cela explique donc pourquoi tu sembles si à l'aise en parlant Français  Tu habitais où en France ?
> 
> Je suis aussi très fan de cette phrase en Allemand  J'ai étudié la langue de Goethe pendant 5 ans, mais je ne me rappelle plus de rien, pratiquement ... Manque de pratique, sans doute
> 
> (please sticky this thread, mods ... )


Ouai, moi aussi! J'ai étudié plein d'Allemand mais j'suis ici et j'ai aucun envie d'en parler. lol

J'ai vécu aux environs de St. Germain-en-Laye pendant 7 ans - c'étaient des touts petits villages - Buc, Feucherolles, Voisins-le-Bretonneux, et Villennes sûr Seine (très jolie comme village). J'ai commencé mon bac A2 au Lycée International, mais je n'ai pas pu finir. 

J'étais le chanteur pour un groupe Metal de St. Denis - Enforcer. Je regrette chaque jour d'avoir quitté pour rentrer aux USA. 

4 ans en Italie, 7 en France, maintenant 5 en Allemagne... je ne suis pas tout à fait sûr d'être Américain!!


----------



## Jason

Je BIDON A Le Français!!

[action=Jason]mean to say I CAN HAS FRENCH, but shitty babel fish put I can a the french [/action]


----------



## budda

who knew a french thread would be so popular?

*budda assumes that most of the posts have been jokes


----------



## playstopause

Grom said:


> Oh ! Un Belge !  Je n'habite pas très loin de la frontière franco-belge, donc je connais forcément très bien ce pays. Vivent la bière, les fricandelles et les frites bien grasses !



N'oublie-pas les gauffres!


----------



## g3rmanium

playstopause said:


> N'oublie-pas les gauffres!


----------



## Nerina

J'aime le blanc-cassis........



budda said:


> who knew a french thread would be so popular?
> 
> *budda assumes that most of the posts have been jokes




Puisque la langue française est étonnante !


----------



## forelander

J'ai étudié le français au lycée, mais j'ai oublié beaucoup que j'ai appris. Je peux lire la majorité de cet thread, mais maitenant je ne le peux pas bien écrire


----------



## playstopause

^

Tu te débrouilles pourtant très bien.


----------



## Nerina

Bonsoir!
Comment allez-vous ce soir?
Je vais observer le ''Hitman'' en français


----------



## playstopause

Ça va bien! Et toi?


----------



## Nerina

Très bien merci, comment votre nuit va-t-elle jusqu'ici ? J'observe des films


----------



## g3rmanium

playstopause said:


> Ça va bien! Et toi?



Ça va chez moi. Je viens de me lever.


----------



## Zepp88

Ich spreche Deustch.

Quatsch!


----------



## Zepp88

JBroll said:


> If you need to use Babelfish to find out how to say you need to use Babelfish, the machines have won. And, yet again, it's France's fault.
> 
> Jeff


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ich spreche Deustch.
> 
> Quatsch!



Peut-être, mais pas Francais, Mike!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Peut-être, mais pas Francais, Mike!



 

I don't know French, sadly, I've thought about learning though.


----------



## forelander

Je parle l'allemand aussi, plus bien que je parle le français. Quand je parle français je pense toujours de la grammaire allemande, par exemple, je veux mettre toujours les verbes et les participes à la fin de la phrase. Après cet thread, mon français s'améliorera peut-être


----------



## Nerina

forelander said:


> Je parle l'allemand aussi, plus bien que je parle le français. Quand je parle français je pense toujours de la grammaire allemande, par exemple, je veux mettre toujours les verbes et les participes à la fin de la phrase. Après cet thread, mon français s'améliorera peut-être



Bon ! Pratiquez avec nous, vous pourra rire de moi beaucoup parce que je seulement ai juste commencé


----------



## playstopause

Nerina said:


> Très bien merci, comment votre nuit va-t-elle jusqu'ici ? J'observe des films



Très bien... Sauf que maintenant, on est le lendemain!!!
Tu te débrouilles très bien avec ton français! Ne lâche-pas!


----------



## Nerina

playstopause said:


> Très bien... Sauf que maintenant, on est le lendemain!!!
> Tu te débrouilles très bien avec ton français! Ne lâche-pas!



oui, et moi observe des films encore  "Ne lâche-pas", porquoi parce que je ne m'occupe pas de quand les gens rient 



Zepp88 said:


> I don't know French, sadly, I've thought about learning though.



Learn with me, we shall have fun 
What happened to your face by the way? The MODS mess with your picture again?  You're a good sport.


----------



## g3rmanium

Nerina said:


> oui, et moi observe des films encore  "Ne lâche-pas", porquoi parce que je ne m'occupe pas de quand les gens rient



Oui, ca aide.

Autre chose, le 100k reply contest est idéal pour apprendre le Francais.


----------



## Nerina

^ Oui, peut-être nous gagnerions la concurrence


----------



## playstopause

Nerina said:


> oui, et moi observe des films encore  "Ne lâche-pas", porquoi parce que je ne m'occupe pas de quand les gens rient



On dit "Je regarde un film", pas "j'observe".
"Observe", c'est comme en anglais --> "Observation". 

Woo-hoo! SS.ORG french class! (i love it).


----------



## Nerina

playstopause said:


> On dit "Je regarde un film", pas "j'observe".
> "Observe", c'est comme en anglais --> "Observation".
> 
> Woo-hoo! SS.ORG french class! (i love it).




oh, oui, merci 

C'est beaucoup d'amusement


----------



## Grom

> C'est très amusant


----------



## g3rmanium

playstopause said:


> On dit "Je regarde un film", pas "j'observe".
> "Observe", c'est comme en anglais --> "Observation".
> 
> Woo-hoo! SS.ORG french class! (i love it).



Oui c'est génial puisque j'ai oublié pas mal de mon vocabulaire pendant les années.


----------



## playstopause

Vous vous débrouillez tous très bien!
C'est très difficile, le français!

Bien des gens chez nous ont énormément de difficulté à l'écrire.
Les étudiants ont beaucoup de difficulté avec les examens de français aussi!
Alors imaginez quelqu'un qui ne parle même pas la langue couramment!


----------



## forelander

Il faut que je travaille aujoud'hui


----------



## Grom

playstopause said:


> Vous vous débrouillez tous très bien!
> C'est très difficile, le français!
> 
> Bien des gens chez nous ont énormément de difficulté à l'écrire.
> Les étudiants ont beaucoup de difficulté avec les examens de français aussi!
> Alors imaginez quelqu'un qui ne parle même pas la langue couramment!



I wrote something similar earlier, but it can't be stressed enough : french is hard to learn, let alone to speak and write.

J'ai écrit sensiblement la même chose tout à l'heure, mais on n'insiste jamais assez là-dessus : le français est une langue difficile à apprendre, et surtout à pratiquer à l'oral ou à l'écrit.


----------



## Nerina

I added a rep to everyone who participated in this thread so far


----------



## playstopause

Grom said:


> J'ai écrit sensiblement la même chose tout à l'heure, mais on n'insiste jamais assez là-dessus : le français est une langue difficile à apprendre, et surtout à pratiquer à l'oral ou à l'écrit.



Oui je sais. On ne le dira jamais assez! 



Nerina said:


> I added a rep to everyone who participated in this thread so far





Dis-le en français maintenant!


----------



## Nerina

playstopause said:


> Dis-le en français maintenant!




celui-ci est difficile.....

J'ai ajouté à la réputation de chacun qui a écrit dedans ici. (?) 

 merci


----------



## g3rmanium

Nerina said:


> I added a rep to everyone who participated in this thread so far



Merci.


----------



## playstopause

Nerina said:


> celui-ci est difficile.....
> 
> J'ai ajouté à la réputation de chacun qui a écrit dedans ici. (?)
> 
> merci



Excellent!!! Merci! 


(pour la leçon de français, tu peux enlever "dedans" dans ta phrase. Alors, ça donne : "J'ai ajouté à la réputation de chacun qui a écrit ici").


----------



## Nerina

Bonsoir playstoppause!
Merci !!
So, I say "J'ai ajouté à la réputation de chacun qui a écrit ici" ok, one day I will be better  You are a good teacher, both you and Grom

( Vous êtes un bon professeur, vous et Grom )


----------



## djpharoah

I learned french from grades 3-9 when I lived in Toronto, Canada. It might have just been the teachers teaching it but towards the end I started hating it. I wish I could now remember something but can't.


----------



## forelander

Nerina, combien des temps apprends tu le français? Je l'apprenais pour 4 ans (années?), et depuis le lycée je ne le parle pas, mais je trouve que tu peux écrire meuillieur que moi, quand j'étais au lycée. 

Allors, qui a regardé Amelie  ? Quels sont quelques autres films français que je peux regarder?


----------



## Nerina

Bien, non, je suis très mauvais jusq'ici (?), j'emploie mon dictionnaire et regarde en ligne pour aider aussi, parce que je veux être très bonne, et je veux me dépêcher.

I dont know if that made any sense, but in English: I am just trying to make myself learn as fast as possible! So I use dictionaries and everything I can find... It is Grom and Playstoppause and people like you that are really helping me  

J'ai étudié le français pendant seulement une année,quand j'avais quinze(15 ?) ans, mais je l'aime beaucoup, uh.....J'ai un chemin très long d'aller (?)

merci pour être aimable


----------



## g3rmanium

Nerina said:


> J'ai étudié le français pendant seulement une année,quand j'avais quinze(15 ?) ans, mais je l'aime beaucoup, uh.....J'ai un chemin très long d'aller (?)



Un an seulement?  

C'est vraiment très fort pour justement un an.


----------



## forelander

g3rmanium said:


> Un an seulement?
> 
> C'est vraiment très fort pour justement un an.



Je suis d'accord, pour une année, ton français va très bien.


----------



## Ojinomoto

Nerina said:


> Just wondering.....



I'm learning it now. 1400h I start French 2.

Paris/Strasbourg here I come!


----------



## Grom

forelander said:


> Je suis d'accord, pour une année, ton français va très bien.



C'est ce que je lui ai dit, je suis vraiment surpris par son Français alors qu'elle n'en a pas beaucoup fait !



Ojinomoto said:


> I'm learning it now. 1400h I start French 2.
> 
> Paris/Strasbourg here I come!





I understand for Paris, but why Strasbourg ?


----------



## g3rmanium

Grom said:


> I understand for Paris, but why Strasbourg ?



Pourquoi pas? J'étais à Strasbourg un ou deux fois quand j'étais petit et c'est beau là.


----------



## Grom

g3rmanium said:


> Pourquoi pas? J'étais à Strasbourg un ou deux fois quand j'étais petit et c'est beau là.



Ah, je connais aussi, c'est une très jolie ville, mais je voulais seulement savoir ce qui le pousse à privilégier celle-ci à une autre  Toi, tu habites en Allemagne, c'est quand même plus proche que les Etats-unis ...


----------



## playstopause

Nerina said:


> I dont know if that made any sense



Oui, ça fait du sens.



forelander said:


> Allors, qui a regardé Amelie  ? Quels sont quelques autres films français que je peux regarder?



Je l'ai vu plusieurs fois! C'est très bien.
Tu as vu "Un long dimanche de fiançailles" du même réalisateur?
Sinon, je te conseille "Delicatessen" de Jeunet et Caro. Il y a beaucoup d'excellents films en français!

Reviens-moi si tu veux d'autres suggestions!


----------



## Grom

playstopause said:


> Oui, ça fait du sens.



Curieusement, ici on dirait "ça a du sens" ! Je ne pensais pas qu'il y aurait des différences sur des phrases aussi simples entre les 2 continents ...


----------



## playstopause

Oh, il y en a plus que ça! 
J'ai des copains de France (il y en a BEAUCOUP ici) et l'on ne cesse de s'émerveiller devant les différences de language.


----------



## Grom

J'adorerais aller au Canada un jour, mais mes finances ne me le permettent pas pour l'instant


----------



## playstopause

Pourtant, l'euro > dollar. 
Si tu viens un jour, tu dois venir l'été. Essentiel.


----------



## Grom

L'Euro > dollar, mais quand on cherche un emploi ... 

Il est vrai que les hivers à -30°C, ça doit être quelque chose de terrible


----------



## playstopause

Assez oui!
C'est bien beau et tout, surtout à la campagne, mais c'est un peu long.
À la ville, c'est l'enfer!!!
L'été, après avoir hiberné pendant 4 mois, lorsque les jupes et les petites camisoles ré-apparaissent, tous les mecs deviennent fous!


----------



## Grom

Une camisole, c'est une chemise pour fille ? Ici, c'est le vêtement qu'on met aux fous pour qu'ils restent tranquilles  Le printemps est ma saison préférée et c'est surtout parce que les filles redeviennent regardables et aguichantes 

Ici, on a peu de neige, on en viendrait à la souhaiter parfois ...


----------



## Hawksmoor

Ah, le Canada, ça a toujours été un de mes rêves de visiter les usines Godin.


----------



## playstopause

Grom said:


> Une camisole, c'est une chemise pour fille ? Ici, c'est le vêtement qu'on met aux fous pour qu'ils restent tranquilles



 Ici, une camisole c'est ça :





Grr.


----------



## Grom

Je vois ! En France, on met les camisoles aux fous, et au Canada on les porte pour rendre fou ! 

(bel exercice pour les étudiants en français, cette phrase !)


----------



## Jason

playstopause said:


> Ici, une *camisole* c'est ça :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grr.




I know that word  It means shirt right? OUI OUI!!


----------



## Grom

Basically, yes


----------



## Nerina

Il est difficile comprendre une partie de ceci,J'emploie mon dictionnaire BEAUCOUP,
il tombera à part bientôt 

J'ai la version française du ''Hot Fuzz'' de film.


----------



## Grom

Nerina said:


> Il est difficile comprendre une partie de ceci,J'emploie mon dictionnaire BEAUCOUP,
> il tombera à part bientôt
> 
> J'ai la version française du ''Hot Fuzz'' de film.



"C'est difficile de comprendre une partie de tout cela, j'emploie BEAUCOUP mon dictionnaire. Il va bientôt tomber en morceaux (he's gonna fall apart = "to fall into pieces" en Français).

J'ai la version française du film "Hot fuzz"."



You had everything right, the only minor problem was the syntax ... Nevertheless, I'm floored by your French !

And Hot Fuzz is a classic.


----------



## playstopause

Jason said:


> I know that word  It means shirt right? OUI OUI!!



It means tank top! 

Oui oui!


----------



## forelander

Grom said:


> "C'est difficile de comprendre une partie de tout cela, j'emploie BEAUCOUP mon dictionnaire. Il va bientôt tomber en morceaux (he's gonna fall apart = "to fall into pieces" en Français).
> 
> J'ai la version française du film "Hot fuzz"."
> 
> 
> 
> You had everything right, the only minor problem was the syntax ... Nevertheless, I'm floored by your French !
> 
> And Hot Fuzz is a classic.



Pour moi, le versant plus difficile du français est la syntaxe. Je ne sais jamais ou on devrait mettre les mots  

Nerina, tu utilises beaucoup des phrases très français (les choses come celui et cela par example) que je n'ai jamais comprendu entièrement. Je les comprends quand je les lis, mais je ne les peux pas utiliser comme toi. 

Il faut que je dis, je peux écrire ceux "posts" (dans un "thread, sur un "forum"  ) plus rapidement maintenant. Originellement, je m'arrête d'écrire parce que c'était trop piétinement.


----------



## Nerina

forelander said:


> Pour moi, le versant plus difficile du français est la syntaxe. Je ne sais jamais ou on devrait mettre les mots
> 
> Nerina, tu utilises beaucoup des phrases très français (les choses come celui et cela par example) que je n'ai jamais comprendu entièrement. Je les comprends quand je les lis, mais je ne les peux pas utiliser comme toi.
> 
> Il faut que je dis, je peux écrire ceux "posts" (dans un "thread, sur un "forum"  ) plus rapidement maintenant. Originellement, je m'arrête d'écrire parce que c'était trop piétinement.



merci pour m'encourager, il signifie beaucoup à moi  



Grom said:


> "C'est difficile de comprendre une partie de tout cela, j'emploie BEAUCOUP mon dictionnaire. Il va bientôt tomber en morceaux (he's gonna fall apart = "to fall into pieces" en Français).
> 
> J'ai la version française du film "Hot fuzz"."
> 
> 
> 
> You had everything right, the only minor problem was the syntax ... Nevertheless, I'm floored by your French !
> 
> And Hot Fuzz is a classic.



Oui, Hot Fuzz Rocks! ( Je ne sais pas dire en Français)

Grom : Vous êtes bon dans le sujet de l'histoire et le Français, mon ami


----------



## Ojinomoto

Grom said:


> I understand for Paris, but why Strasbourg ?



(This is funny to say but I have French homework to do so I can't figure out how to say this in French, not that I would know, LOL) 

Paris was badass, but from what I know, from someone who used to live there, it's extremely expensive to live there. I can't see a 22 year old, who doesn't know anyone in france, to live in Paris.

In my class we had to do a report on a French city and I chose Strasbourg. I love the German language, and what little I know about it's culture, so going to a city that has both French and German would be an interesting adventure. It's very pretty and I love Cathedrals too. 

(I ran into a family today while working at Walmart who was yelling at their loud 5 year old in German. It was quite a sight! I said "Was that German?" She says "Ja!")


----------



## Hawksmoor

Nerina said:


> merci pour m'encourager, il signifie beaucoup à moi



Merci de m'encourager, ca signifie beaucoup.

Keep up the good work, and just a tip: don't try to do literal translations, they hardly ever work.


----------



## playstopause

Hawksmoor said:


> Keep up the good work, and just a tip: don't try to do literal translations, they hardly ever work.



Tu as raison. C'est d'ailleurs une des difficultés de passer de l'anglais au français. Aussi, certains mots se ressemblent, mais ne veulent pas dire la même chose.


----------



## Nerina

Yup


----------



## g3rmanium

playstopause said:


> Tu as raison. C'est d'ailleurs une des difficultés de passer de l'anglais au français. Aussi, certains mots se ressemblent, mais ne veulent pas dire la même chose.



A propos: N'as-tu pas promis de poster POUIII DE FOUIIIE dans le 100k reply contest?


----------



## Ivan

g3rmanium said:


> A propos: N'as-tu pas promis de poster POUIII DE FOUIIIE dans le 100k reply contest?



Et combien langues sais tu?


----------



## g3rmanium

Ivan said:


> Et combien langues sais tu?


----------



## playstopause

g3rmanium said:


> A propos: N'as-tu pas promis de poster POUIII DE FOUIIIE dans le 100k reply contest?



Je sais!!!!
J'ai simplement pas le temps dernièrement!
(Mon statut montre que je suis "en ligne", mais c'est parce-que je ne "log out" jamais... ).

Je te promet, quand j'aurai le temps!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

playstopause said:


> Je te promet, quand j'aurai le temps!!!



Non.  

Maintenant.


----------



## Grom

g3rmanium said:


> Non.
> 
> Maintenant.


----------



## Nerina

SLT! Koi29? Quelque chose intéressant ?


----------



## playstopause

Nerina said:


> SLT! Koi29? Quelque chose intéressant ?



Tu fais déjà du "slang"?


----------



## forelander

Je ne sais pas le slang français...je ne sais pas dire slang! 

Ah oui, l'argot. 

Allors, mon ami du travail est voyagé au Canada. Mais il n'est pas allé au quartier francophone. Je veux voyager


----------



## playstopause

Où a-t'il voyagé au Canada?


----------



## Nerina

playstopause said:


> Tu fais déjà du "slang"?





Oui ! J'essaye d'être à la mode ! 

enseignez-moi davantage ! svp


----------



## playstopause

Qu'est-ce que tu veux apprendre?


----------



## Nerina

autant que possible !


----------



## playstopause

C'est trop vaste, la langue! Tu dois être plus précis.


----------



## forelander

Il va au Calgary, je crois. Je ne sais pas où on le trouve... Je voudrais aussi apprendre d'argot!


----------



## playstopause

Alors, comment allez-vous aujourd'hui?

Les gars, vous aller devoir choisir entre l'argot de France et celui du Québec car ils sont très différents!


----------



## g3rmanium

playstopause said:


> Alors, comment allez-vous aujourd'hui?



Bon, merci, et toi?


----------



## playstopause

g3rmanium said:


> Bon, merci, et toi?



Bien merci! Quoi de neuf?


----------



## ShawnFjellstad




----------



## g3rmanium

playstopause said:


> Bien merci! Quoi de neuf?



Rien d'important. J'essaie d'essayer ht://Dig mais il y'a toujours des distractions.


----------



## g3rmanium

ShawnFjellstad said:


>


----------



## playstopause

ShawnFjellstad said:


>



Qu'est-ce qu'il y a Shawn? Ça ne va pas?


----------



## Nerina

playstopause said:


> Bien merci! Quoi de neuf?




J'aime ceci ! (?)


----------



## Nerina

playstopause said:


> C'est trop vaste, la langue! Tu dois être plus précis.



il y a quelque chose dont je voudrais parler (?), pourquoi,vous dites en français, 'soixante-dix', 'quatre-vingts', pourquoi pas, 'sept....', 'huit...', ou 'neuf....' ?
comprenez-vous ce que j'essaye de demander ?


----------



## playstopause

Nerina said:


> il y a quelque chose dont je voudrais parler (?)



Très bien! 



> pourquoi,vous dites en français, 'soixante-dix', 'quatre-vingts', pourquoi pas, 'sept....', 'huit...', ou 'neuf....' ?
> comprenez-vous ce que j'essaye de demander ?



Oui, je crois comprendre, mais je ne sais pas!


----------



## Nerina

Merci!
 Je préformais très bien dans les nombres pour le Français,JUSQUE je vois CELA! LOL


----------



## Zepp88

oui!


----------



## Jason

Zepp88 said:


> oui!



Arrêt de Zepp déraillant le fil


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> oui!



:truckin:


----------



## Zepp88

oui oui! haw haw haw!


----------



## playstopause

Nerina said:


> Merci!
> Je préformais très bien dans les nombres pour le Français,JUSQUE je vois CELA! LOL



_Je performais très bien avec les nombres français, jusqu'à ce que je vois cela!_

...

Voilà pour t'aider :

1 à 10 = je crois que ça va.
11 = onze
12 = douze
13 = treize
14 = quatorze
15 = quinze
16 = seize
17 = dix-sept (dix + sept)
18 = dix-huit (dix +huit)
19 = dix-neuf (dix + neuf)

20 = vingt. (vingt-et-un, vingt-deux, etc.)
30 = trente (trente-et-un, trente-deux, etc.)
40 = quarante (quanrante-et-un, quarante-deux, etc.)
50 = cinquante (pareil)
60 = soixante (pareil)
70 = soixante-dix (_soixante + dix _: soixante-et-onze, soixante-douze, etc.)
80 = quatre-vingt (_4 x 20 = 80 _: quatre-vingt un, quatre-vingt-deux, etc.)
90 = quatre-vingt-dix. (_80 + 10 = 90_ : quatre-vingt-onze, quatre-vingt-douze, etc.

Après 100, ça se répète. 

200 = deux-cent (2x100)
300 = trois-cent (3x100)
400 = quatre-cent (4x100), etc.


----------



## playstopause

Où sont les élèves?


----------



## Grom

Nerina m'a dit qu'elle était partie en week-end ; quant aux autres, je ne sais pas du tout ... Désertion totale !


----------



## g3rmanium

playstopause said:


> Où sont les élèves?



Dans le 100k reply contest, avec tous le monde.


----------



## Nerina

playstopause said:


> _Je performais très bien avec les nombres français, jusqu'à ce que je vois cela!_
> 
> ...
> 
> Voilà pour t'aider :
> 
> 1 à 10 = je crois que ça va.
> 11 = onze
> 12 = douze
> 13 = treize
> 14 = quatorze
> 15 = quinze
> 16 = seize
> 17 = dix-sept (dix + sept)
> 18 = dix-huit (dix +huit)
> 19 = dix-neuf (dix + neuf)
> 
> 20 = vingt. (vingt-et-un, vingt-deux, etc.)
> 30 = trente (trente-et-un, trente-deux, etc.)
> 40 = quarante (quanrante-et-un, quarante-deux, etc.)
> 50 = cinquante (pareil)
> 60 = soixante (pareil)
> 70 = soixante-dix (_soixante + dix _: soixante-et-onze, soixante-douze, etc.)
> 80 = quatre-vingt (_4 x 20 = 80 _: quatre-vingt un, quatre-vingt-deux, etc.)
> 90 = quatre-vingt-dix. (_80 + 10 = 90_ : quatre-vingt-onze, quatre-vingt-douze, etc.
> 
> Après 100, ça se répète.
> 
> 200 = deux-cent (2x100)
> 300 = trois-cent (3x100)
> 400 = quatre-cent (4x100), etc.



ah! D'enfer! Merci beaucoup!!



Grom said:


> Nerina m'a dit qu'elle était partie en week-end ; quant aux autres, je ne sais pas du tout ... Désertion totale !



Oui,
J'ai du partir pendant quatre jours,Je reviendrai à ma maison lundi, ne vous inquiétez pas pour 'the thread', Je n'abandonnerai pas !


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Je parle francais, parcontre comme vous pouvez voir j'ecrit tres mal dans ma langue maternelle  

excuse the lack of accents, changing keyboard language is too much to ask at this hour... I'm taking my first french college class tomorrow, I will get pwnd so badly!


----------



## playstopause

Nerina said:


> ah! D'enfer! Merci beaucoup!!



Ça me fait très plaisir! 

@ Unknown Doodl3.2 : about time you join in!


----------



## g3rmanium

playstopause said:


> Ça me fait très plaisir!



 

A propos: J'ai fait des Big Macs clonés avec Tofu.


----------



## playstopause

Ça doit être meilleur que les vrais Big Macs. 


:j'aifaim:


----------



## g3rmanium

playstopause said:


> Ça doit être meilleur que les vrais Big Macs.



Bon c'est pas difficile, non?  



playstopause said:


> :j'aifaim:



:bigmactruckin:


----------



## playstopause

g3rmanium said:


> Bon c'est pas difficile, non?



Pas difficile à quoi? À faire? 
J'imagine... Mais je suis paresseux et il est 10h30am ici. Trop tôt pour un Big Mac maison!


----------



## g3rmanium

playstopause said:


> Mais je suis paresseux et il est 10h30am ici. Trop tôt pour un Big Mac maison!


----------



## playstopause

Ahhh, mais ne te fâche pas. Ça ne vaut pas la peine.


----------



## Ojinomoto

g3rmanium said:


> *Tofu*.



......lol


----------



## g3rmanium

Ojinomoto said:


> ......lol


----------



## Grom

Tu es végétarien, Germanium ? Ma fiancée aussi


----------



## g3rmanium

Grom said:


> Tu es végétarien, Germanium ? Ma fiancée aussi



Oui, depuis 13 ans. Pourquoi toi pas?


----------



## playstopause

Moi, je ne suis pas végétarien mais j'aime bien les burgers au tofu quand même...


----------



## g3rmanium

playstopause said:


> Moi, je ne suis pas végétarien mais j'aime bien les burgers au tofu quand même...



Quels burgers au tofu?


----------



## playstopause

N'importe lesquels. Ceux faits à la maison ou ceux achetés au restaurant.


----------



## g3rmanium

playstopause said:


> N'importe lesquels. Ceux faits à la maison ou ceux achetés au restaurant.


----------



## playstopause

Ok, maintenant en français svp!


----------



## g3rmanium

playstopause said:


> Ok, maintenant en français svp!



 

<en Francais></en Francais>


----------



## playstopause

Pas de traduction, pas de photo!



 back.


----------



## g3rmanium

playstopause said:


> Pas de traduction, pas de photo!
> 
> 
> 
> back.



Bon, pas the photos, pas the traduction!

² back!


----------



## playstopause

Tant pis alors!


----------



## g3rmanium

playstopause said:


> Tant pis alors!



Oui...


----------



## playstopause

Bon... Tiens mon amour!


----------



## Alex-D33

Oui Oui je speak le French also .. count me in


----------



## playstopause

En français!


----------



## g3rmanium

playstopause said:


> Bon... Tiens mon amour!



Végétarien.


----------



## playstopause

T'es jamais content toi, hein?


----------



## g3rmanium

playstopause said:


> T'es jamais content toi, hein?



Mais si:


----------



## Alex-D33

playstopause said:


> En français!
> 
> 
> Certain mon voisin J'habite a Gatineau secteur Hull .


----------



## Alex-D33

g3rmanium said:


> Végétarien.



Hey ca !! s'tun HAMBURGER  
Apres la dégustation de ce Géant tu peu aller bucher du bois en Tabarnak


----------



## playstopause

^

Ça les copains, c'est du québécois!


----------



## playstopause

Je me demande où est Nerina...


----------



## Alex-D33

playstopause said:


> ^
> 
> Ça les copains, c'est du québécois!



  D'la tourtiere et d'la poutine


----------



## Nerina

playstopause said:


> En français!





Le bon travail !


----------



## Zepp88

French


----------



## Nerina

playstopause said:


> Je me demande où est Nerina...



Bonsoir!!! 
comment les choses ? (?) Et Grom, g3rmanium? Merci pour participer à notre parler, J'ai des problèmes avec mon ordi


----------



## playstopause

Bonsoir!  Comment ça va?

Tu as des problèmes avec ton ordi? Qu'est-ce qu'il a?











Zepp88 said:


> French


----------



## Nerina

playstopause said:


> Bonsoir!  Comment ça va?
> 
> Tu as des problèmes avec ton ordi? Qu'est-ce qu'il a?




Mon ordi a quelque chose mal avec le 'power supply', mon frère va l'essayer et corriger, J'espère !! lol



Zepp88 said:


> French






Zepp88--> comment allez-vous ? Me répondriez-vous en français ?


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> French


----------



## g3rmanium

Nerina said:


> Bonsoir!!!
> comment les choses ? (?) Et Grom, g3rmanium? Merci pour participer à notre parler, J'ai des problèmes avec mon ordi



Ouais, ca va, ca va. J'écoute des Plump DJs au moment.


----------



## playstopause

Nerina said:


> Mon ordi a quelque chose mal avec le 'power supply', mon frère va l'essayer et corriger, J'espère !! lol



J'espère que ça va se règler pour que tu puisses continuer à faire des "posts" ici!


----------



## Nerina

playstopause said:


> J'espère que ça va se règler pour que tu puisses continuer à faire des "posts" ici!





Oui ! Je promets que je ! J'aime le français, sois juste patient avec moi !


----------



## playstopause

Ah, mais ne t'inquiète pas pour ça! Je suis patient. 



> Oui ! Je promets que je !



Il manque un mot ici.


----------



## Nerina

playstopause said:


> Ah, mais ne t'inquiète pas pour ça! Je suis patient.



Merci 



playstopause said:


> Il manque un mot ici.



quel mot ? dites-moi !


----------



## playstopause

Nerina said:


> quel mot ? dites-moi !



Mais je ne sais pas ce que tu voulais dire... 

Oui ! Je promets que je _vais revenir faire des posts ici!_
Oui ! Je promets que je _je vais régler mon problème d'ordinateur!_
Oui ! Je promets que je _vais continuer à apprendre le français!_

?


----------



## Nerina

playstopause said:


> Mais je ne sais pas ce que tu voulais dire...
> 
> Oui ! Je promets que je _vais revenir faire des posts ici!_
> Oui ! Je promets que je _je vais régler mon problème d'ordinateur!_
> Oui ! Je promets que je _vais continuer à apprendre le français!_
> 
> ?


OUI, Je promets!  




playstopause said:


> Mais je ne sais pas ce que tu voulais dire...
> ?



Ah, Je ne me connais pas quelle langue je parlais cette nuit 

Où est Grom ?


----------



## playstopause

Nerina said:


> OUI, Je promets!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, Je ne me connais pas quelle langue je parlais cette nuit
> 
> Où est Grom ?



 Ah, d'accord.

Je ne sais pas où est Grom.


----------



## Nerina

Enseignez-moi plus de mots d'argot ! 
.......Je pense peut-être, j'essaye d'aller trop rapidement..........lol


----------



## Zepp88

Oui oui! Tartar! Escargot!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Oui oui! Tartar! Escargot!


----------



## forelander

Salut, ça va? 

J'ai rien à dire


----------



## playstopause

Nerina said:


> Enseignez-moi plus de mots d'argot !
> .......Je pense peut-être, j'essaye d'aller trop rapidement..........lol



Et bien avec moi, ça serait de l'argot du Québec! 
Sinon, de l'argot de France avec Grom.

Mais comme je t'ai dit, il y a tellement de mots! Il y a des trucs en particulier que tu aimerais apprendre? Sinon, je vais y aller au hasard!


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> Oui oui! Tartar! Escargot!



 



forelander said:


> Salut, ça va?
> 
> J'ai rien à dire




Salut! froid où vous êtes ? (? je pense que j'ai fait une erreur ici lol)



playstopause said:


> Et bien avec moi, ça serait de l'argot du Québec!
> Sinon, de l'argot de France avec Grom.



Oui, ainsi j'apprendrai l'argot du Québec et l'argot de la France ! 



playstopause said:


> Sinon, je vais y aller au hasard!





aller au hasard !


----------



## forelander

Nerina said:


> Salut! froid où vous êtes ? (? je pense que j'ai fait une erreur ici lol)
> 
> 
> 
> Oui, ainsi j'apprendrai l'argot du Québec et l'argot de la France !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aller au hasard !




Il fait pas froid, je ne sais pas quoi "It's fucking hot and I'm sweating my balls off" veux dire en français, allors, il fait chaud. Très chaud.


----------



## playstopause

Nerina said:


> aller au hasard !



Ok, en voici quelques-uns:

_T'es smat!_ = Tu es gentille.
_Va chier!_ = Va te faire foutre (go f*ck yourself)
_On bouffe?_ = On mange quelque chose?
_J'suis tanné!_= J'en ai marre (i'm pissed, i'm bored)
_J'suis fucké_ = Je suis mélangé (i'm all mixed up, fucked up)

Here in Quebec, we use a lot of biblical terms in swearing and we also often use "fuck", prononced like a verb in a french way. Oups, did i say all of this in english? Bad boy.


----------



## Nerina

forelander said:


> Il fait pas froid, je ne sais pas quoi "It's fucking hot and I'm sweating my balls off" veux dire en français, allors, il fait chaud. Très chaud.




 très chaud ici aussi, je déteste south florida 



playstopause said:


> Ok, en voici quelques-uns:
> 
> _T'es smat!_ = Tu es gentille.
> _Va chier!_ = Va te faire foutre (go f*ck yourself)
> _On bouffe?_ = On mange quelque chose?
> _J'suis tanné!_= J'en ai marre (i'm pissed, i'm bored)
> _J'suis fucké_ = Je suis mélangé (i'm all mixed up, fucked up)



Merci!! Mais, Je suis mélangé (lol) parce que je ne commprends pas : "on bouffe / on mange quelque chose"


----------



## forelander

Nerina said:


> très chaud ici aussi, je déteste south florida
> 
> 
> 
> Merci!! Mais, Je suis mélangé (lol) parce que je ne commprends pas : "on bouffe / on mange quelque chose"



Je crois qu'une bouffe veux dire "buffet" en anglais. ça t'aide? "One is buffet-ing?" Quelque chose comme ça, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## playstopause

Nerina said:


> Merci!! Mais, Je suis mélangé (lol) parce que je ne commprends pas : "on bouffe / on mange quelque chose"



Ça veut dire : How about we go and eat something?


----------



## Nerina

forelander said:


> Je crois qu'une bouffe veux dire "buffet" en anglais. ça t'aide? "One is buffet-ing?" Quelque chose comme ça, n'est-ce pas?



Je n'ai aucune idée,maintenant je suis plus confus 



playstopause said:


> Ça veut dire : How about we go and eat something?



Ah, oui, quelle est votre nourriture préférée ?
J'aime la viande rouge (filet mignon! ) avec vin


----------



## playstopause

Nerina said:


> Ah, oui, quelle est votre nourriture préférée ?
> J'aime la viande rouge, avec vin



Moi aussi! J'aime bien aussi les mets portugais, espagnols et brésiliens.


----------



## Nerina

playstopause said:


> Moi aussi! J'aime bien aussi les mets portugais, espagnols et brésiliens.



oui ! J'aime également la viande Argentenian (asado!)


----------



## playstopause

Oui! C'est très bon ça. Le vin argentin aussi.


----------



## Nerina

^ Oui, ils savent faire cuire de bons barbecues....

vous aiment des animaux ?


----------



## playstopause

Si j'aime les animaux? 
Bien sûr.


----------



## Nerina

playstopause said:


> Si j'aime les animaux?
> Bien sûr.



Bon! 
Quels sont vos favoris ? J'aime tous, mais mes favoris sont des chevaux et des chats


----------



## playstopause

J'aime beaucoup les chats aussi. J'ai ai un à la maison. J'aime aussi les ours polaires.


----------



## Nerina

Pour vous


----------



## playstopause

Merci.


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## playstopause

Salut Zepp, ça va? Qu'est-ce que tu foutais bordel de merde?


----------



## Nerina

^


----------



## Zepp88

playstopause said:


> Salut Zepp, ça va? Qu'est-ce que tu foutais bordel de merde?



Servus Afrenchname. 

















Quatsch!


----------



## Nerina

^ ?


----------



## playstopause

Ouais. Il est un peu débile je crois. Faut pas lui en vouloir.


----------



## Zepp88

Quatsch


----------



## playstopause

C'est bien ce que je disais.


----------



## Nerina

playstopause said:


> Ouais. Il est un peu débile je crois. Faut pas lui en vouloir.




Je sais, j'aime juste à la plaisanterie


----------



## Zepp88

!! Oui!


----------



## Nerina

^ Zepp88 you are a funny guy ----> Zepp88 vous êtes très drôle


----------



## playstopause

Nerina said:


> Zepp88 vous êtes très drôle



Oui, c'est un petit comique!


----------



## Nerina

Playstoppause,
Je dois prendre un examen aujourd'hui, mon premier examen en français, c'est une classe en ligne, et la page en ligne ne fonctionne pas la plupart du temps, il est très ennuyant à nous des étudiants (?). Bonne chance à moi ! 



Zepp88 said:


> Quatsch




Zepp88,
Comment écrivez-vous votre signature dans la couleur verte ? 

How do you get your signature to be green? Or red?


----------



## playstopause

Nerina said:


> Je dois prendre un examen aujourd'hui, mon premier examen en français, c'est une classe en ligne, et la page en ligne ne fonctionne pas la plupart du temps, il est très ennuyant à nous des étudiants (?). Bonne chance à moi !



_il est très ennuyant à nous des étudia_nts -> c'est très ennuyant pour nous, les étudiants.

Bonne chance pour l'examen Nerina! Ça devrait bien se passer. 



> Comment écrivez-vous votre signature dans la couleur verte ?
> How do you get your signature to be green? Or red?



Je crois que ce sont les modérateurs qui s'amusent à faire ça!


----------



## g3rmanium

Nerina said:


> Zepp88,
> Comment écrivez-vous votre signature dans la couleur verte ?



Avec des BB Codes. Come celui-ci.


----------



## Nerina

Merci playstoppause 

g3rmanium,
m'enseignerez-vous comment employer les codes ?


----------



## g3rmanium

Nerina said:


> g3rmanium,
> m'enseignerez-vous comment employer les codes ?



Oui.


----------



## Nerina

Regard! Merci !


----------



## playstopause

Nerina, tu nous diras comment s'est passé ton examen!


----------



## forelander

Combien des examens dois tu faire? Quand j'ai étudié le français, il faut que je fais quatre examens  L'écrire, le lire, le parler and l'écouter. C'était la même chose pour l'allemand aussi.


----------



## Nerina

playstopause said:


> Nerina, tu nous diras comment s'est passé ton examen!



Ok, je vais prendre lundi, j'ai voulu étudier un peu plus de premier, j'ai été effrayé 



forelander said:


> Combien des examens dois tu faire? Quand j'ai étudié le français, il faut que je fais quatre examens  L'écrire, le lire, le parler and l'écouter. C'était la même chose pour l'allemand aussi.





Je ne sais pas ce que notre professeur fera à nous,pour parler honnêtement,Je ne sais pas comment nous pouvons avoir un examen tellement rapidement;nous avons seulement une classe par semaine et nous devons apprendre en ligne, ce que je sais je dû m'enseigner ( maybe this is wrong ? ) et de vous et playstop pause,g3ramium, et grom enseignement de moi, autrement je ne saurais rien !!


----------



## playstopause

Nerina said:


> ce que je sais *j'ai* dû *me l'*enseigner ( maybe this is wrong ? )



Voilà. C'est très bon! Tu te débrouilles très bien.


----------



## Nerina

Yay!!!!! Merci


----------



## playstopause

Tu n'écris pas en couleur?


----------



## Nerina

Oui je bidon pour vous


----------



## playstopause

Bidon? 

Je ne comprends pas.


----------



## Nerina

oui, je volonté pour vous 

better?


----------



## playstopause

_Oui, je veux bien pour vous._


----------



## Nerina

Oh *embarrased*


----------



## playstopause

Embarassée?

Noooon, tu ne devrais pas l'être!


----------



## bostjan

Je ne parle pas de français du tout, mais j'ai étudié la langue française depuis deux ans dans l'école secondaire.


----------



## playstopause

^

Wow, tu te débrouilles très bien! À moins que tu utilises un traducteur ("translator") comme JJ.


----------



## Nerina

Oui,parfois je l'emploie parce que je n'ai pas un dictionnaire français encore, et je ne sais pas quelques mots, mais j'apprends bien parce que je pratique avec vous


----------



## playstopause

... Et tu sais que ça me fait bien plaisir de parler français ici! (même si c'est un peu bizarre... C'est mon côté anglophone qui s'exprime ici habituellement).


----------



## g3rmanium

playstopause said:


> ... Et tu sais que ça me fait bien plaisir de parler français ici!



Pourquoi?  

Tu as rien d'autre pour parler Francais?


----------



## Nerina

playstopause said:


> ... Et tu sais que ça me fait bien plaisir de parler français ici! (même si c'est un peu bizarre... C'est mon côté anglophone qui s'exprime ici habituellement).



Oui, je sais, merci


----------



## playstopause

Alors, as-tu pensé à d'autres mots d'argot que tu aimerais apprendre? Ne te gêne-pas!


----------



## playstopause

:crickets:


...



Ça y est, Nerina est déjà allé au bout de la langue française!


----------



## g3rmanium

playstopause said:


> :crickets:



Pratique pour le base-ball!


----------



## playstopause

g3rmanium said:


> Pratique pour le base-ball!






(Je parlais du son, pas du sport! )


----------



## g3rmanium

playstopause said:


> (Je parlais du son, pas du sport! )



Moi non plus. Je perlais de "Léonardo," de Turk & de Groot.


----------



## playstopause

C'est des bonnes bandes dessinées ça! J'en ai lu des tonnes quand j'étais adolescent!


----------



## g3rmanium

playstopause said:


> C'est des bonnes bandes dessinées ça! J'en ai lu des tonnes quand j'étais adolescent!



Ouais, j'en ai toujous ~20. Mais pas a Minga.


----------



## Nerina

playstopause said:


> :crickets:
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> Ça y est, Nerina est déjà allé au bout de la langue française!





NO! Beaucoup d'années !!!


----------



## playstopause

Oui! Beaucoup d'années de répétition!


----------



## Nerina

playstopause said:


> (Je parlais du son, pas du sport! )




 Vous êtes si comique


----------



## playstopause

Je fais de mon mieux! 

 ---> banane.


----------



## Nerina

g3rmanium said:


> Moi non plus. Je perlais de "Léonardo," de Turk & de Groot.



qui ? Comment ça va? 



playstopause said:


> Je fais de mon mieux!
> 
> ---> banane.


----------



## playstopause

Oui! Vas-y! Dis-moi ce que tu as écris.  Ça s'est bien passé?







Nerina said:


> Maintenant, J'ai une histoire *à* vous dire !
> Aujourd'hui J'ai eu mon premier examen *de* Français, nous avons dû *écrire quelque chose *(?) ainsi, (so?) Je veux vous dire ce que j'ai écrit !


----------



## Nerina

Maintenant, J'ai une histoire pour vous dire !
Aujourd'hui J'ai eu mon premier examen pour le Français, nous avons dû faire une écriture (?) ainsi, (so?) Je veux vous dire ce que j'ai écrit !




Ainsi j'ai écrit ceci, infiniment comme un enfant, 

Dans notre salle de classe,il y a beaucoup des objets.Comme une salle de classe typique,il y a un ordinateur,un bureau et chaise pour le professeur,chaises et tables pour des étudiants,des livres,des stylos, et naturellement beaucoup des étudiants.Sur un mur il y a une horloge, et sur un autre mur il y a le drapeau américain.Le professeur est intéressant, et les étudiants sont amicaux.


----------



## playstopause

C'est TRÈS bien! Wow. Toutes mes félicitations.


----------



## Nerina

D'enfer!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Je suis si heureux que vous le aimiez !!



Ok, maintenant je vais observer un film 'The Bucket List'


----------



## playstopause

Nerina said:


> D'enfer!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Je suis si heure*use* que vous* l'aimiez !!*



 Ça va bien aller pour les autres examens!


----------



## Nerina

playstopause said:


> Ça va bien aller pour les autres examens!





Ah, oui, l'aimiez , pas les aimiez?


----------



## Jason

playstopause said:


> (Je parlais du son, pas du sport! )



J'aime le base-ball. Mon équipe préférée est Boston Red Sox. Je m'exerce réellement pour le base-ball en Floride.


----------



## playstopause

Nerina said:


> Ah, oui, l'aimiez , pas les aimiez?



Une histoire = l'aimiez
Des histoires = les aimiez


----------



## Nerina

Ok, I think I am getting used to this  Je pense que je commence à comprendre


----------



## g3rmanium

Nerina said:


> Ok, I think I am getting used to this  Je pense que je commence à comprendre



Très bien. Moi, il me faut parler Francais pour ne pas l'oublier.


----------



## playstopause

g3rmanium said:


> Très bien. Moi, il me faut parler Francais pour ne pas l'oublier.



Je crois que c'est toujours la meilleure façon d'apprendre.


----------



## g3rmanium

playstopause said:


> Je crois que c'est toujours la meilleure façon d'apprendre.



Ouais. Parfois, j'ai essayé d'écouter Radio France Info parce que c'est qe du Spoken Word donc parfait pour (re-)apprendre le Francais. Mais je préfère tourjours écouter quelque chose d'autre.


----------



## playstopause

Écouter de la musique en français, c'est aussi un bon truc.


----------



## Nerina

g3rmanium said:


> Ouais. Parfois, j'ai essayé d'écouter Radio France Info parce que c'est qe du Spoken Word donc parfait pour (re-)apprendre le Francais. Mais je préfère tourjours écouter quelque chose d'autre.



C'est une bonne idée! Dites-moi quelques stations par radio que je peux écouter en ligne SVP ?


----------



## playstopause

Ouais, vas-y Johann, moi je n'en connais pas!


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

J'ai le gout d'apprendre des chansons des Cowboys Fringants en se moment pour une raison ou l'autre!  Quelques suggestions PTP?  J'aime leurs album "Le Break Syndicale".


----------



## playstopause

Je suis pas vraiment un fan des Cowboys Fringants. 
Ma suggestion serait plutôt Karkwa.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

playstopause said:


> Je suis pas vraiment un fan des Cowboys Fringants.
> Ma suggestion serait plutôt Karkwa.



+1. Il y a seulement Le Break Syndical que je trouve asser inspirant mais en general ils m'impressionent pas trop trop! Karkwa? connais pas! 

Yes, I am living proof that kids cannot write decent french these days!  C'est pas de ma faute parcontre, j'ecoute trop souvent Pierre et Yvon durant le Hockey


----------



## Nerina

playstopause said:


> Je suis pas vraiment un fan des Cowboys Fringants.
> Ma suggestion serait plutôt Karkwa.



ce qui est Karkwa?


----------



## playstopause

Nerina said:


> ce qui est Karkwa?



MySpace.com - karkwa - MontrÃ©al, CA - Rock / Alternative / Pop - www.myspace.com/karkwa


----------



## Nerina

J'ai fait 96% sur mon examen !


----------



## Jason

Nerina said:


> J'ai fait 96% sur mon examen !



Très bon. Nerina est si futé


----------



## playstopause

Nerina said:


> J'ai fait 96% sur mon examen !



Bravo! J'en étais sûr!


----------



## Nerina

playstopause said:


> Bravo! J'en étais sûr!



Vous croyez en moi


----------



## playstopause

Mais bien sûr! Il ne faut pas simplement vouloir, il faut aussi se faire encourager!


----------



## Vince

Nerina said:


> Anyone speak French?



Si.


----------



## playstopause

Hey Vince! Un peu de français?


----------



## Vince

Nicht.

Deutsche, ya. Du bist ein Kasekopf.


----------



## Nerina

Vince said:


> Du bist ein Kasekopf.



Was ist dieses? / qu'est-ce que c'est ?

Playstoppause, comment la semaine pour vous ? 
Où est Grom ?


----------



## forelander

Nerina said:


> Was ist dieses? / qu'est-ce que c'est ?
> 
> Playstoppause, comment la semaine pour vous ?
> Où est Grom ?



Je crois qu'il t'a appellé une tête du fromage.


----------



## Nerina

forelander said:


> Je crois qu'il t'a appellé une tête du fromage.



ce qui ? lol


----------



## playstopause

Nerina said:


> Was ist dieses? / qu'est-ce que c'est ?
> 
> Playstoppause, comment la semaine pour vous ?
> Où est Grom ?



Très occupé! Je travaille beaucoup cette semaine. Je suis fatigué! 
Je ne sais pas où est Grom... Il va peut-être à l'école?


----------



## Nerina

playstopause said:


> Très occupé! Je travaille beaucoup cette semaine. Je suis fatigué!
> Je ne sais pas où est Grom... Il va peut-être à l'école?



Aw, J'aussi, je suis fatigué,avec émotion et physiquement


----------



## g3rmanium

playstopause said:


> Hey Vince! Un peu de français?



Oui, pourquoi pas?


----------



## playstopause

Nerina said:


> Aw, J'aussi, je suis fatigué,avec émotion et physiquement



_Aaah. Moi aussi, je suis fatiguée. Émotionnellement et physiquement._


----------



## Nerina

Ok, merci


----------



## playstopause

Bienvenue!

As-tu remarqué à quel point cette "thread" sur le français est visitée?


----------



## Nerina

^ Je ne comprends pas 

Oh, 2,016 ?


----------



## playstopause

Nerina said:


> Oh, 2,016 ?



Oui. Il y a beaucoup de réponses! Je ne croyais pas que ça pouvait intéresser les gens à ce point!


----------



## Nerina

Pourquoi pas ? Français rocks!


----------



## playstopause

Ce n'est pas moi qui va dire le contraire!


----------



## Nerina

Je vous aime 

Uh....ce qui sont vous faisant pour (the weekend?) Je ne me rappelle pas comment dire ceci parfaitement (? lol) I try I try......


----------



## playstopause

> _Que faites-vous pour le week-end?_



C'est la fête à une copine samedi. On sort! 



> _Je vous aime bien_



Sinon, "Je vous aime", c'est "i love you"


----------



## Nerina

playstopause said:


> C'est la fête à une copine samedi. On sort!
> 
> 
> 
> Sinon, "Je vous aime", c'est "i love you"



Oh! :very embarassed: Where can I hide my face?


----------



## playstopause

On apprend!


----------



## Nerina

:Nerina hides her face.......:

How embarassing,  how do you say in french? LOL

Comment vous dites en français? "VERY embarassed" LOL


----------



## playstopause

"C'est embarassant" ou "Je suis embarrassée".

Mais il n'y a pas de raison pour être embarassée!


----------



## Nerina

Well, the more we laugh the more we learn, at least it will be entertaining for you to see my mistakes, make you have fun also while you teach me


----------



## Desecrated

Kyle il a trébuché sur un papier de toilette s'étendant paisiblement dans la forêt, les transferts symétriques des imitateurs gwar inconnus ont réduit les bâtards avides exposant dans mon tipi, étaient nulle part le bébé avec le gosse rampant qui est apparu en ce film publicitaire de soude qui a aéré sur le dos de payperview dans le 70ths, comment le défi ils cachent le journaliste de nouvelles fait face par manbearpig de ce monde des fraggels et des chevaux, braggest n'est jamais intelligent sous n'importe quelle forme de pointage à l'est dans puis l'one-way, ni l'océan étant des 45 degrés humides à la lune, comment fait la belle crinière de la descente d'or et de navbars à nascar sans toucher le plus saint des mamans toujours vivantes. 

nous pas traçons la ligne à distinguer des expressions signicatives du non-sens, pas les mormons et les débiles utilisent déjà le vaisseau spatial pour sauter le maîs éclaté dans la plupart des ambiguïtés manière, maîtres d'hôtel ne servant rien en dehors du meny aux gosses qui ne voient plus l'âne, je nous ont pensés où meilleur puis ceci, la nouvelle déroute de papier ma prise de gosses journalière n'ont vers le bas plus pulvérisé fréon dans le weal de la mort, mon feu réglé de petit poney à l'église en dehors de du marlbouro, il a rasé avec la Birmanie et pas avec du sel. 

Vous ne voyez pas cet avant de la roche n de la piscine ajourner ni pas la tortue indispensable que la chute là-dessus est de retour, pensée il peut utiliser l'ascenseur pour obtenir le support, ET par aucun moyen y a toujours il fromage dans le gâteau après février, et ne pense pas même à obtenir de nouveau dans la voiture, je claquerai mon jambon en bas des escaliers avec le vendeur et plus d'puis 5 elfes couverts écrémés par fouet ne suivront en mon santal saint de prophètes. 

il a lieu en périodes comme ces derniers que nous avons besoin de l'ourself de joie pour d'autres champs d'intelligence, où il est important de distinguer des seaux des noeses qu'aucun seul 5ème professeur de catégorie ne peut chercher des chats et les tirer pour posséder, parce que dans la constitution il y a 57 états et personne n'a la saveur sans le premier autre chose d'échantillon qui peuplent pensent sont ukulele mais pas puisque le premier homme en Chypre a là été l'inspiration pour cette tentative à créer ce mur de finir jamais la connaissance. 

Crêpes.


----------



## playstopause

Mais qu'est-ce que c'est ça?


----------



## Nerina

Je ne comprends pas complètement


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Crêpes.



J'accepte. Merci pour m'inviter.


----------



## playstopause

Nerina said:


> Je ne comprends pas complètement



C'est parce-que il n'y a absolument rien a comprendre.


----------



## Nerina




----------



## Desecrated

playstopause said:


> C'est parce-que il n'y a absolument rien a comprendre.



Oui!


----------



## Hawksmoor

playstopause said:


> C'est parce-que il n'y a absolument rien a comprendre.



L'absurde totale me remonte le morale


----------



## playstopause

^

Bien dit!


----------



## Hawksmoor

playstopause said:


> ^
> 
> Bien dit!



Bwof, rien de bien original... Je crois ça viens d'une chanson de Gainsbourg que je me rapelle des années 80.


----------



## playstopause

Cool. Gainsbourg a écrit plusieurs classiques.


----------



## Hawksmoor

Absolument, içi en Belgique il est consideré comme le Frank Zappa de la musique francophone... Avec la guitare en moin, bien sûr.


----------



## Nerina

Playstoppaus, 
Bonjour ami, how do you say in french "two is company but three is a crowd?" I want to use it for a quote somewhere.


----------



## abyssalservant

My French sucks. Happens when you live in the US and don't speak French with anyone else.
It's seriously gotten massively worse over the past few years.


----------



## playstopause

Nerina said:


> Playstoppaus,
> Bonjour ami, how do you say in french "two is company but three is a crowd?" I want to use it for a quote somewhere.



C'est une expression anglaise qui ne se traduit pas en français. Quelle est la vraie signification de cette expression en anglais? (je comprends la phrase mais peut-être pas son sens).


----------



## playstopause

abyssalservant said:


> My French sucks. Happens when you live in the US and don't speak French with anyone else.
> It's seriously gotten massively worse over the past few years.



Pratique-toi avec nous, ça va revenir!


----------



## BrianCarroll

playstopause said:


> Pratique-toi avec nous, ça va revenir!



C'est plutôt du québécois que du français, ça.  
On dit : "Entraine toi avec nous, ça va revenir!"


----------



## Nerina

abyssalservant said:


> My French sucks. Happens when you live in the US and don't speak French with anyone else.
> It's seriously gotten massively worse over the past few years.



Well then you can practice with us, you will have fun laughing at my mistakes  Where did you first speak French, in school?


----------



## playstopause

BrianCarroll said:


> C'est plutôt du québécois que du français, ça.
> On dit : "Entraine toi avec nous, ça va revenir!"



Bon bon bon... Ça y est! La condescendance! 
On parle français aussi, en passant. Vous (surtout les parisiens) riez de vos propres accents (comme ceux du sud) alors chttt...


----------



## Nerina

playstopause said:


> C'est une expression anglaise qui ne se traduit pas en français. Quelle est la vraie signification de cette expression en anglais? (je comprends la phrase mais peut-être pas son sens).



J'ai pensé ainsi, il était pour ( a joke ?) il est fini 
I watched the film Hot Fuzz in French the other day, and I was mad because the whole movie, I only recognized maybe 10 words, I have much improvement to do lol


----------



## BrianCarroll

playstopause said:


> Bon bon bon... Ça y est! La condescendance!
> On parle français aussi, en passant. Vous (surtout les parisiens) riez de vos propres accents (comme ceux du sud) alors chttt...



Non, non Playtopause il n'y a aucune condescendance et ça n'a pas de rapport avec l'accent, c'est juste que ce n'est pas français...

Ce qui est vraiment marrant c'est qu'au Québec, vous traduisez en français certains mots qu'on utilise ici en anglais (comme faire du "shopping"=magasiner) et que vous reprennez certains termes anglais, comme ici "pratiquer" pour "to practice".
Des deux côtés de l'Altantique on absorbe des mots anglais, mais ce ne sont pas les mêmes.

 

P.S.: ce n'est pas parce qu'on vit à Paris qu'on est parisien...


----------



## playstopause

Nerina said:


> ( a joke ?)



Une blague, une farce.



BrianCarroll said:


> Non, non Playtopause il n'y a aucune condescendance et ça n'a pas de rapport avec l'accent, c'est juste que ce n'est pas français...
> 
> Ce qui est vraiment marrant c'est qu'au Québec, vous traduisez en français certains mots qu'on utilise ici en anglais (comme faire du "shopping"=magasiner) et que vous reprennez certains termes anglais, comme ici "pratiquer" pour "to practice".
> Des deux côtés de l'Altantique on absorbe des mots anglais, mais ce ne sont pas les mêmes.



 Je blaguais pour la "condescendance".
Tout à fait vrai! Tu voulais dire que j'ai utilisé un anglicisme... Ça fait du sens. C'est fou comment la langue française est attaquée de toute part par l'anglais. Il y a (encore) de gros débats ici présentement à savoir si le gouvernement doit renforcer les lois qui protègent la langue. Des études révélées dernièrement ont commencé le bal : il parait que le français est en déclin dans notre petite patrie isolé en amérique...



> ... ce n'est pas parce qu'on vit à Paris qu'on est parisien...



 Bien dit.


----------



## Nerina

Merci


----------



## BrianCarroll

Ici, on a un peu laché l'affaire : la plupart des gamins sont incapables de faire une phrase en français correct...

Tenez bon les québecois !


----------



## playstopause

Nous essayons! Les étudiants ici ont aussi énormément de difficultés. Ces jours-ci, les élus parlent même d'une réforme de l'éducation! Je ne sais pas si c'est la bonne solution, mais il faut faire quelque chose...


----------



## Nerina

Essayons!


----------



## playstopause

Bonsoir! Ça va? Quoi de neuf mademoiselle?


----------



## Hawksmoor

Les Canadiennes sont si faciles que ça? : p


----------



## playstopause

Où as-tu entendu cela?


----------



## Nerina

playstopause said:


> Bonsoir! Ça va? Quoi de neuf mademoiselle?



Bonjour monsieur,
J'ai beaucoup de travail à faire pour ma classe française ce soir, ah!!!


----------



## playstopause

Allez, ne lâche-pas! Tes efforts seront récompensés.


----------



## playstopause

Alors Nerina, comment s'est passée ta classe de français?


----------



## Nerina

Bonjour 
Joyeux anniversaire ! Je suis (désolé)? , Je n'ai pas su. 
La classe est bien,merci  le professeur est la Belgique. Je voudrais visiter la Belgique.


----------



## playstopause

Nerina said:


> Bonjour
> Joyeux anniversaire ! Je suis (désolé)? , Je n'ai pas su.
> La classe *va *bien,merci  le professeur est *de* Belgique. Je voudrais visiter la Belgique.



(Merci!  regarde, je t'ai corrigée. )

Je suis allé 3 fois en Belgique. J'adore.


----------



## playstopause

Bon bon bon...

La circulation commence à diminuer ici!


----------



## Hawksmoor

playstopause said:


> Où as-tu entendu cela?



Un potte a moi a fais une virée a Montreal, t il a connu un peu d'action feminine, tu vois.
Il faut dire qu'il est beau gosse.


----------



## playstopause

^

Je vois. Au point de vue de la beauté, les femmes à Montréal ont une TRÈS bonne réputation. Elles sont excessivement jolies et il y a de tout pour TOUT les goûts! Et oui, ce n'est pas trop compliqué pour en approcher une...


----------



## Hawksmoor

playstopause said:


> ^
> 
> Je vois. Au point de vue de la beauté, les femmes à Montréal ont une TRÈS bonne réputation. Elles sont excessivement jolies et il y a de tout pour TOUT les goûts! Et oui, ce n'est pas trop compliqué pour en approcher une...



Un peu comme les filles a Götheborg, quoi... Sauf que la, ce sont ELLES qui t'approchent... Imagine ça! lol


----------



## playstopause

Hawksmoor said:


> Imagine ça! lol



Le paradis sur terre?


----------



## Nerina

playstopause said:


> je t'ai corrigée.



Merci  
Regardez, j'a trouvé ceci, Life in France - Telegraph Mentor - Telegraph
J'ai connaissance de la France, Je note ces personnes n'arrêtez pas pour les lumières rouges, en Italie faites la même chose, d'entraîner une réduction les escaliers  J'ai vu ce se produire ! Que pensez-vous ?


ps- Il y a 380 réponses, nous sommes bons


----------



## playstopause

Nerina said:


> Merci
> Regardez, j'a trouvé ceci, Life in France - Telegraph Mentor - Telegraph
> J'ai connaissance de la France, Je note ces personnes n'arrêtez pas pour les lumières rouges, en Italie faites la même chose, *d'entraîner une réduction les escaliers * J'ai vu ce se produire ! Que pensez-vous ?



Je ne comprends cette partie! Qu'est-ce que tu veux dire? 



> ps- Il y a 380 réponses, nous sommes bons



Oui, oui! Tout à fait! Je compte sur toi pour doubler le nombre de réponses...


----------



## Hawksmoor

playstopause said:


> Le paradis sur terre?



Oh oui


----------



## Zepp88

Oui! Oui!


----------



## forelander

bonjour!


----------



## playstopause

Bonjour, ça va? Bon dimanche.


----------



## Nerina

Playstoppause 
Bonjour, ça va? 
Regardes, mon écriture pour mon examen #2 ! 
Nous avons dû écrire à un "ami", lol

Cher Ami 
Je suis heureux parce que vous a écrit une lettre à moi.
J'habite en Floride, la température est très haut!j'aime ces distractions; équitation de cheval, écoute le rock, déplacement à d'autres pays, et livres de la fiction. Je déteste l'école, parce que les professeurs nous examinent toujours! Que aimes-tu ? Tu aiment l'école ?

que penses-tu ?


----------



## playstopause

Ça va bien! Et toi?


----------



## playstopause

Nerina said:


> Cher Ami
> Je suis heureux parce que vous a écrit une lettre à moi.
> J'habite en Floride, la température est très haut!j'aime ces distractions; équitation de cheval, écoute le rock, déplacement à d'autres pays, et livres de la fiction. Je déteste l'école, parce que les professeurs nous examinent toujours! Que aimes-tu ? Tu aiment l'école ?
> 
> que penses-tu ?



Je pense que c'est TRÈS bien. Encore une fois, c'est très difficile, le français.
Voici la version corrigée :

Cher Ami 
Je suis heur*euse (féminin: tu es une femme)* parce que vous *m'avez écrit une lettre*.
J'habite en Floride, la température est très *élevée (ou haute)*! j'aime ces distractions; équitation *(équitation, c'est seulement sur un cheval, alors pas besoin de dire "de cheval")*, écout*er du* rock, *voyager dans *d'autres pays, et *lire des* livres *de *fiction. Je déteste l'école, parce que les professeurs nous *donnent des examens *toujours! *Qu*'aimes-tu ? Tu aim*es* l'école?


----------



## playstopause

* crickets *


Où sont passés tous mes amis avec qui je discute dans la langue de Molière?


----------



## forelander

Je suis ici!



> *crickets*



En français!

ça va?


----------



## playstopause

Oui, ça va! Je suis là aussi.


----------



## Hawksmoor

Oh .. j'étais dans le pétrain. Mon ex a commencé une relation avec un de mes meilleurs pottes... Je déteste le fait que ma vie resemble a un soap, merde.


----------



## Zepp88

Muzzy! Oui oui!


----------



## playstopause

Hawksmoor said:


> Oh .. j'étais dans le pétrain. Mon ex a commencé une relation avec un de mes meilleurs pottes... Je déteste le fait que ma vie resemble a un soap, merde.



Ça c'est difficile... Ça m'est déjà arrivé.
C'est dur sur le coup, mais le temps arrange tout. Il faut juste être patient...
Facile à dire et dur à faire sur l'instant, mais c'est la seule solution je crois.


----------



## Hawksmoor

playstopause said:


> Ça c'est difficile... Ça m'est déjà arrivé.
> C'est dur sur le coup, mais le temps arrange tout. Il faut juste être patient...
> Facile à dire et dur à faire sur l'instant, mais c'est la seule solution je crois.



Je sais bien, je suis zen 
Mais bon, ça n'arrange pas ( encore) ma vie romantique.


----------



## Nerina

Bonjour! ça va?


----------



## playstopause

Ahhh! Tu es là! Comment vas-tu?


----------



## playstopause

Hawksmoor said:


> Je sais bien, je suis zen



Parfait. Fait des trucs qui te plaisent, regarde-toi le nombril lol.


----------



## Nerina

Merci Playstoppause 
Je bois jus d'orange avec rhum de framboise 
J'aime Chambord aussi, très bon !
que aimez-vous ?


----------



## playstopause

Du rhum à la framboise? Première fois que j'entends cela! Ça doit être bon! 
Moi, je boit de la bière...  J'aime beaucoup la bière et le vin.


----------



## Nerina

Oui, c'est très bon, voici une photographie :


----------



## playstopause

Merci! Ça doit être facile à boire...


----------



## Nerina

Oh oui 

J'aime le vin rouge.


----------



## Zepp88

Escargot.


----------



## playstopause

Bien sûr.


----------



## Nerina

^ouais


----------



## Hawksmoor

playstopause said:


> Parfait. Fait des trucs qui te plaisent, regarde-toi le nombril lol.



Mon nombril??? Veut-tu ma mort? lol
De toute façon, tant qu'il y a de la musique, ily a de l'espoir.



Nerina said:


> Oui, c'est très bon, voici une photographie :



Oh... et moi qui ne bois plus depuis presque 7 semaines maintenant


----------



## playstopause

Tu as arrêté de boire complètement?


----------



## Hawksmoor

Bien... Oui... Les flics m'ont retiré mon permis de conduire il y a 7 semaines parce'que j'avais un peu trop bu ( 0,56 pm et la imite est 0,5)après un soir de merde ou j'ai eu des mots avec mon ex...
Je me suis réalisé que j'ai bu de l'alcool tous les jours pendant 2 ans ( attention , je nétais pas ivre tous les jours, mais quelques vers quand même). Je me suis dit:" Ok, c'est pas bien sain tout ça" et j'ai arrêté de boir du jour au lendemain. Ca m'a causé des mots de tète énorme! Preuve que, a un certain point, mon corps se sentait en manque... Maintenant, mon ex a rompue avec moi, et vient de débuter une relation avec un de mes meilleurs pottes et je ne bois toujours pas...
Je me sens assez fort.
J' ai même écrit un petit poême au sujet:

My mind tells me I should fall
And yet here I stand proud and tall
Is this still me?

Yes it is, and I have changed
Dark thoughts from now on belong only to the deranged
That I am not and never will be

I STAND proud and tall!

And I'll be there for whoever needs me

This is Woody, signing off
Glad that, if only for a moment, I was touched by your love.


----------



## playstopause

Je te comprends. Je suis du genre à boire tous les jours aussi. Comme toi, ce n'est pas pour me saoûler, mais disons que j'aime beaucoup l'alcool. Après une journée de travail, il n'y a rien comme une bonne bière... Je suis un peu bohème.

Si tu te sens mieux, alors je te lève mon chapeau!
Ce n'est pas une chose facile à faire, surtout après une séparation...
Tu dis que tu te sens assez fort. Ça ne m'étonne pas. Mon avis est que tu vas en sortir grandi.


----------



## Nerina

Hawksmoor said:


> Bien... Oui... Les flics m'ont retiré mon permis de conduire il y a 7 semaines parce'que j'avais un peu trop bu ( 0,56 pm et la imite est 0,5)après un soir de merde ou j'ai eu des mots avec mon ex...
> Je me suis réalisé que j'ai bu de l'alcool tous les jours pendant 2 ans ( attention , je nétais pas ivre tous les jours, mais quelques vers quand même). Je me suis dit:" Ok, c'est pas bien sain tout ça" et j'ai arrêté de boir du jour au lendemain. Ca m'a causé des mots de tète énorme! Preuve que, a un certain point, mon corps se sentait en manque... Maintenant, mon ex a rompue avec moi, et vient de débuter une relation avec un de mes meilleurs pottes et je ne bois toujours pas...
> Je me sens assez fort.




Je suis toujours très mauvais avec le Français,Je veux dire désolé au sujet de vos ennuis ( maybe totally wrong) et aussi , Je n'ai pas compris CHAQUE mot, 
mais vous semblez être une personne forte, et je respecte cela 

Playstoppause: Si je suis très stupide,s'il vous plait sensation librement pour rire de moi lol et corriges-moi


----------



## playstopause

Nerina said:


> Playstoppause: Si je suis très stupide,s'il vous plait *sensation* librement pour rire de moi lol et corriges-moi



Mais non mais non! Tu te débrouilles très bien! 
Il y a simplement "sensation" que je ne comprends pas (dans cette phrase) 
Tout le reste est très compréhensible.


----------



## Nerina

Oh, Je pense que je comprends lol


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Mais non mais non! Tu te débrouilles très bien!
> Il y a simplement "sensation" que je ne comprends pas (dans cette phrase)
> Tout le reste est très compréhensible.



Translation: 

No, no, you're doing very well! 
There is just "sensation" that i don't understand (in that phrase) 
All of the rest is really understandable.


----------



## Nerina

Merci  One day I will be so good I can stop using the dictionary lol


----------



## playstopause

Mais bien sûr! C'est un peu difficile au début, mais après ça va. 
Tu veux aller dans un endroit où on parle français?


----------



## Nerina

Oui ! Je veux habiter en Europe !  J'ai un passeport de l'Italie, ainsi je peux habiter en France aussi !


----------



## playstopause

Génial. C'est magnifique l'Europe.


----------



## Nerina

Oui, J'ai aimé la France,l'Italie,l'Ecosse...........


----------



## playstopause

Je n'ai pas eu la chance d'aller en Italie encore. Je compte bien y aller...
J'ai bien aimé La France aussi... La Hollande, l'Angleterre.


----------



## Nerina

Je veux aller en Hollande, mon frère est allé et il l'a aimée


----------



## playstopause

Amsterdam, c'est une autre planète!


----------



## Nerina

exactement


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> exactement


----------



## playstopause

Hey Zepp, t'as fini de poster n'importe quoi?



Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## Hawksmoor

T'en fait pas, c'est juste un redneck a faire n'importe quoi.


----------



## playstopause

^


----------



## Nerina

Bonjour amis ! 
que continue ce soir ?


----------



## playstopause

Bonjour! (Que veux-tu dire? )


----------



## Nerina

Rien, juste bonjour.

nous avons a 'French Speakers Group' maintenant ! 
joignez !


----------



## playstopause

Nerina said:


> Rien, juste bonjour.



C'est que je n'ai pas compris ta phrase! 



> nous avons a 'French Speakers Group' maintenant !
> joignez !


Ah oui, c'est vrai? J'y vais de ce pas!


----------



## Chris

Vous pouvez tous embrasser mon âne.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## Hawksmoor

Chris said:


> Vous pouvez tous embrasser mon âne.



" You can all kiss my donkey."

Merci pour l'offre, vieux, mais non


----------



## playstopause

Toute une performance de la part de Chris! 
J'espère qu'il va lire la traduction. 




_This thread, brought to you by translator.com_


----------



## Zepp88

^That bunny is actually French.


----------



## playstopause

Oh, so that's the reason why it's here instead of in the 100k thread? , Mr Tremblay?


----------



## Zepp88

It got loose, and yes, I AM Mr. Tremblay, a FRENCH name!


----------



## Nerina

Français seulement!
Puisque j'ai parlé !!! 
Vont-ils comment mes amis ? Je suis occupé Je suis désolé.
Pouves vous dites moi de a bon nom de a dictionnaire français et livre des expressions françaises ? J'ai besoin de meilleurs livres!  Merci


----------



## playstopause

Nerina said:


> Français seulement!
> Puisque j'ai parlé !!!
> *Comment vont mes amis ? *Je suis occupé Je suis désolé.
> *Pouvez-vous me dire de bon *noms de dictionnaire français et livre des expressions françaises ? J'ai besoin de meilleurs livres!  Merci



Je t'ai corrigé. 

Pour les livres, je n'ai pas beaucoup de temps pour chercher, mais regarde ceci :

La langue française : manuels de grammaire française, orthographe, typographie

Au pire, si tu veux d'autres exemples, je t'en enverrai d'autres. 
Il y a beaucoup de sites internet de grammaire française... Mais si tu veux un bon dictionnaire de langue française, je pourrai t'en conseiller un ou deux... Ou même t'en envoyer un si tu veux!


----------



## BrianCarroll

LE livre de grammaire française, c'est le Bescherelle, c'est la référence ici en France.
Pour les dictionnaires, les plus répandus sont le Larrousse et le Petit Robert.
Tu dois pouvoir les trouver chez Amazon ou sur EBay...



Nerina said:


> *Comment vont mes amis ? *Je suis occupé Je suis désolé.
> *Pouvez-vous me dire de bons noms de dictionnaires français et de livres des expressions françaises ?* J'ai besoin de meilleurs livres!



Ici, "bons" est l'adjectif de "noms", donc il s'accorde à celui-ci.
De plus, "dire" n'est pas vraiment le verbe qu'on emploierait dans ce cas, mais plutôt "conseiller" :
_"Pouvez-vous me conseiller de bons dictionnaires français [...]"_


----------



## playstopause

^

Tout à fait correct! De mon côté, j'évite seulement de tomber dans des règles trop précises puisque Nerina commence à peine à parler et elle connait peu de mots. Les conjugaisons, les accords, c'est un peu compliqué pour l'instant!


----------



## Nerina

Merci! Je suis lecture ce que vous avez écrit


----------



## playstopause

Nerina said:


> Merci! Je suis lecture ce que vous avez écrit



_"Merci, je fais la lecture de que vous avez écrit"_.


----------



## BrianCarroll

playstopause said:


> ^
> 
> Tout à fait correct! De mon côté, j'évite seulement de tomber dans des règles trop précises puisque Nerina commence à peine à parler et elle connait peu de mots. Les conjugaisons, les accords, c'est un peu compliqué pour l'instant!



Yep, je sais, mais bon, si elle retient un ou deux trucs en passant, c'est toujours ça de pris...


----------



## playstopause

Tout à fait d'accord! 



BrianCarroll said:


> LE livre de grammaire française, c'est le Bescherelle





_SS.ORG french institute : helping devoted members learning french since... well, recently._


----------



## Nerina

playstopause said:


> Je t'ai corrigé.
> 
> Pour les livres, je n'ai pas beaucoup de temps pour chercher, mais regarde ceci :
> 
> La langue française : manuels de grammaire française, orthographe, typographie
> 
> Au pire, si tu veux d'autres exemples, je t'en enverrai d'autres.
> Il y a beaucoup de sites internet de grammaire française... Mais si tu veux un bon dictionnaire de langue française, je pourrai t'en conseiller un ou deux... Ou même t'en envoyer un si tu veux!



Encore merci ami 
aujourd'hui Je suis triste parce que je ne progressant pas bien (?) ce n'est pas facile pour se rappeler ce que j'ai étudié deux semaines après lol  Tu m'aides tres beaucoup, Je suis allé avec à beaucoup de vitesse.......?



BrianCarroll said:


> LE livre de grammaire française, c'est le Bescherelle, c'est la référence ici en France.
> Pour les dictionnaires, les plus répandus sont le Larrousse et le Petit Robert.
> Tu dois pouvoir les trouver chez Amazon ou sur EBay...
> 
> 
> 
> Ici, "bons" est l'adjectif de "noms", donc il s'accorde à celui-ci.
> De plus, "dire" n'est pas vraiment le verbe qu'on emploierait dans ce cas, mais plutôt "conseiller" :
> _"Pouvez-vous me conseiller de bons dictionnaires français [...]"_



Ok, Merci BrianCarroll, 
Je passerai en revue Ebay et Amazon 



playstopause said:


> _SS.ORG french institute : helping devoted members learning french since... well, recently._




Tu êtes le capitaine


----------



## playstopause

Nerina said:


> Encore merci ami
> aujourd'hui Je suis triste parce que je ne progress*e* pas bien (?) ce n'est pas facile *de *se rappeler ce que j'ai étudié deux semaines après lol  Tu m'aides tres beaucoup, *J'ai appris rapidement. *



Ne lâche-pas! Tu es très bonne, tu vas t'en tirer! 



> Tu êtes le capitaine


----------



## Nerina

Bonjour!
Maintenant,ce qui sont les mots pour les couleurs:

gold=
silver=
turquoise=
beige=

Je ne sais pas.


----------



## playstopause

Nerina said:


> Bonjour!
> Maintenant,*ce sont *les mots pour les couleurs:
> 
> gold=
> silver=
> turquoise=
> beige=
> 
> Je ne sais pas.



gold= or / doré
silver= argent
turquoise=turquoise
beige=beige


Ne te gêne pas si tu veux en apprendre d'autres!


----------



## Nerina

Merci
quand je dites 'or' / 'doré'


----------



## playstopause

Nerina said:


> Merci
> quand *dois-je dire* or' / 'doré'



Ça dépend de ce que tu dis. "Doré" c'est l'adjectif.
On dit "une montre en or" (a gold watch), ou bien "une montre dorée" (a golden watch).

Dit simplement "or" (gold).


----------



## Nerina

Ok, cool!


----------



## BrianCarroll

Bon, ça fait grève ici ou quoi ?


----------



## playstopause

On dirait bien! 

Il faut blâmer Nerina!


----------



## Hawksmoor

J'accuse!

Bons, de toute façon, les mecs, pour tout ceux qui n'ont jamais vu un film français... Taxi! Non, pas l'horreur avec Queen Latifa mais l'original!


----------



## playstopause

Le premier "Taxi" était le meilleur selon moi. Maintenant, il ne font qu'étirer la sauce...


----------



## Nerina

playstopause said:


> On dirait bien!
> 
> Il faut blâmer Nerina!



 

Ça va ami ?



playstopause said:


> qu'étirer la sauce...




qu'est-ce ?


----------



## Hawksmoor

Nerina said:


> Ça va ami ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> qu'est-ce ?



Prendre une bonne idée et puis l' exploiter au max sans tenir compte de la qualité.


----------



## Zepp88

Quebec!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hawksmoor

Bruxelles!!!!


----------



## playstopause

Nerina said:


> Ça va ami ?



Oui! Et toi?
Nous ne sommes pas synchronisés ces jours-ci! 



Zepp88 said:


> Quebec!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Oui Monsieur! 



Hawksmoor said:


> Bruxelles!!!!



Bruxelles la belle!
J'y suis allé 3 fois, j'adore.


----------



## Nerina

playstopause said:


> Oui! Et toi?
> Nous ne sommes pas synchronisés ces jours-ci!




Je sais  Je dois être plus rapide


----------



## playstopause

Je veux dire que nous ne sommes pas "en ligne" en même temps...
Alors... il y a de l'électricité chez vous?


----------



## Nerina

playstopause said:


> Alors... il y a de l'électricité chez vous?



 !! 


Regard !!
J'ai découvert ceci, complètement par accident (?) , et je l'aime!!!
Je veus savoir,qui est cet homme ? il est le Québec, tu aimes?


----------



## playstopause

Nerina said:


> Regard*e* !!
> J'ai découvert ceci, complètement par accident (?) *et je* l'aime!!!
> Je veu*x* savoir,qui est cet homme ? il est *du* Québec, vous aime*z*?



Il est du Québec, ça c'est certain! 
Je le connaissais un peu. C'est pas mal! J'écoutais plus de hip-hop avant par contre...


----------



## Nerina

Prenom est Manu, mais Nom= ?


----------



## playstopause

^

Je ne sais pas. C'est sûrement son nom d'artiste!


----------



## Nerina

Ah, ok 
Ça va ami ?


----------



## playstopause

Oui! ça va très bien, j'arrive de jouer au badminton. C'est une très belle journée ici. Il fait très soleil... Enfin!

Et toi?


----------



## BrianCarroll

Ici, il pleut et ça risque de durer toute la semaine...


----------



## playstopause

...

Alors Nerina, c'est déjà terminé les examens de français?


----------



## Nerina

bonjour amis !
J'ai pris ce soir un autre examen, oh mon dieu, c'était difficile. J'ai dû écrire un paragraphe 'about me' ainsi je l'ai mis ici, J'aime les deux dernières phrases 

' Je m'appelle Nerina. J'habite dans Dania Beach, en Floride. Je peux être timide parfois avec des étrangers,mais Je suis très sarcastique avec mes amis.Je ne suis pas sérieux toute l'heure, j'aime avoir l'amusement aussi bien. J'aime voyager 
et je déteste des examens! Quand je vais à l'école Je porte des jeans et des tennis. Le week-end J'aime aller à la plage 
ainsi je porte un maillot de bain et des sandales, et peut-être je prends quelques bières. '


----------



## playstopause

Nerina said:


> bonjour amis !
> J'ai pris ce soir un autre examen, oh mon dieu, c'était difficile. J'ai dû écrire un paragraphe 'about me' ainsi je l'ai mis ici, J'aime les deux dernières phrases
> 
> ' Je m'appelle Nerina. J'habite *à* Dania Beach, en Floride. Je peux être timide parfois avec des étrangers,mais Je suis très sarcastique avec mes amis.Je ne suis pas sérieu*se* *tout le temps*, j'aime *m'amuser* aussi bien. J'aime voyager
> et je déteste des examens! Quand je vais à l'école Je porte des jeans et des tennis. Le week-end J'aime aller à la plage
> ainsi je porte un maillot de bain et des sandales, et peut-être je prends quelques bières. '



Tu sais que tu commences à être très bonne? Tes deux dernières phrases sont impeccables! Félicitations!


----------



## Hawksmoor

En éffet, l'avancement en bel et bien net! Bravo Nerina!


----------



## Nerina

Hawksmoor said:


> En éffet, l'avancement en bel et bien net! Bravo Nerina!



Merci


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Nerina

playstopause said:


> Tu sais que tu commences à être très bonne? Tes deux dernières phrases sont impeccables! Félicitations!



That means alot to me, for you guys to encourage me


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> That means alot to me, for you guys to encourage me


----------



## Hawksmoor

Zepp88 stultus puer est.


----------



## Zepp88

Hawksmoor said:


> Zepp88 stultus puer est.



I have no idea what you're talking aboot.
So:


----------



## playstopause

Zepp88 said:


>



Zepp, tu pues. 

Voici ce que tu cherches :

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/20568-100k-reply-contest.html

Maintenant, laisse-nous faire la conversation et va te faire voir ailleurs!


----------



## Hawksmoor

playstopause said:


> Zepp, tu pues.
> 
> Voici ce que tu cherches :
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/20568-100k-reply-contest.html
> 
> Maintenant, laisse-nous faire la conversation et va te faire voir ailleurs!



Pas vraiment, vu le fait que c'était du latin...
Mais le français est une langue latine, donc le " stretch" ne vas pas si loin.


----------



## playstopause

Je ne comprends pas!  C'est toi qui a écrit en latin, non?


----------



## Uber Mega

I'm learning it so hopefully I can teach snowboarding for a season in the Three Valleys (specifically Meribel and Courchevel) after I graduate


----------



## playstopause

Uber Mega said:


> I'm learning it so hopefully I can teach snowboarding for a season in the Three Valleys (specifically Meribel and Courchevel) after I graduate



Ok, now say it in french. 

_Ok, maintenant, dis-le en français._


----------



## Hawksmoor

playstopause said:


> Je ne comprends pas!  C'est toi qui a écrit en latin, non?



Ouais, mais en fait j'ai dit en latin qu'il est un (garçon) con.


----------



## HotRodded7321

Je deteste la travaille! J'ai faime et j'ai fatigue.


----------



## playstopause

HotRodded7321 said:


> Je deteste *le* trava*il*! J'ai fai*m* et je *suis fatigué*



Très bien! regarde, je t'ai corrigé. 

_That's real good! Look, i've corrected you. _


----------



## Hawksmoor

Est-ce que quel'qu'un aime le groupe français The Old Dead Tree?


----------



## playstopause

Je ne les connais pas... Je viens de trouver leur Myspace, je vais écouter quelques pistes!


----------



## g3rmanium

Salut. Apparament, j'ai oublié ce thread. bof.


----------



## playstopause

^

Hey, tu as retrouvé ton nom d'utilisateur?


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Je ne les connais pas... Je viens de trouver leur Myspace, je vais écouter quelques pistes!



J'ai bien aimé la chanson "Regarding Kate" mais j'ai moins aimé les chansons d'albums précédents.


----------



## Hawksmoor

Uhu, ils ont évolué nettement sur le dernier album. Ils sont très biens en live  et ils sont super sympa!

Oh oui, parlant de myspace, voici le mien: MySpace.com - Wouter - 26 - Male - BE - www.myspace.com/psychowoody
Je l'ai fait il y a environ un mois, c'est bien marrant


----------



## playstopause

Nerina!!!!!

Que se passe-t'il avec toi? Tu laisses tomber ton "french thread"?


----------



## Nerina

Bonjour! Playstoppause, I am looking for some things for school, I will be back later tonight


----------



## playstopause

Allez, ne nous oublie-pas! 

Que recherches-tu comme école?


----------



## Nerina

playstopause said:


> Allez, ne nous oublie-pas!
> 
> Que recherches-tu comme école?



Oui, j'ai le travail, mais Je ne comprends pas, je suis 'stumped' "


----------



## JBroll

ACHTUNG!

Deutscher dringt französische Diskussion ein!







Ja liefen wir Belgien durch.

...

Nein, möchten wir nicht über es sprechen.

Jeff


----------



## Lee

Zwei zeiten haben Sie das getan...warum nicht drei


----------



## Hawksmoor

Nein, nie wieder!!! Belgische weerstanders, verenigt U!!!

Just me then...


----------



## playstopause

^

Alors, vous avez finalement réussi à vous entendre en Belgique? 



Nerina said:


> Oui, j'ai le travail, mais Je ne comprends pas, je suis 'stumped' "



Que recherches-tu comme école?

_What type of school are you looking for?
_


----------



## Hawksmoor

playstopause said:


> ^
> 
> Alors, vous avez finalement réussi à vous entendre en Belgique?
> 
> 
> 
> Que recherches-tu comme école?
> 
> _What type of school are you looking for?
> _



Non, mais on fait semblant 
C'est la poisse, les politicos ne comprennet pas le peuple et le peuple ne connait riens en politique...
Bonne combinaison, non?


----------



## playstopause

Ça me fait penser un peu à chez nous, mais la situation (pas de gouvernement) chez vous a atteint un niveau de difficulté élevé!


----------



## Hawksmoor

Ouais... Ne m'en parle pas... C'est dur de se sentir Belge, quand une bonne partie de la populace se présente comme séparatiste...


----------



## playstopause

Hawksmoor said:


> Ouais... Ne m'en parle pas... C'est dur de se sentir Belge, quand une bonne partie de la populace se présente comme séparatiste...



Alors, vous vous entendez bien depuis que c'est "réglé"?


----------



## Hawksmoor

Oh non... pas du tout... I y a un acoord que personne ne respecte et que tout le monde comprend d'une autre façon... I y'en a marre, franchement c'est ridicule!!!


----------



## Nerina

Salut, ça va amis? Quoi du neuf?


----------



## playstopause

Nerina said:


> Salut, ça va amis? Quoi *de* neuf?



Allo! Tu es de retour! Ça va et toi? Tu sembles ocuppée ces jours-ci...
Je m'ennuie un peu de corriger ton français!


----------



## Nerina

playstopause said:


> Allo! Tu es de retour! Ça va et toi? Tu sembles ocuppée ces jours-ci...
> Je m'ennuie un peu de corriger ton français!



Merci encore ami ! Ça va? 
Je suis fatigué, J'ai deux examens demain, au secours! 
J'ai acheté un livre "Hide This French Phrase Book", c'est bon, quelques textes sont drôles. Le meilleur "Est-ce que mon français est si mauvais que ça?"  
Ok, 
À plus tard


----------



## playstopause

Hey hey  Alors... Tu as eu tes examens?


----------



## Hawksmoor

Ah les examens... Le moment idéal de pratiquer ses exercices de guitare en se reposant entre deux séances d'études...


----------



## Nerina

playstopause said:


> Hey hey  Alors... Tu as eu tes examens?



Salut
Non, aujourd'hui, l'histoire et la chimie. La chimie est terrible 



Hawksmoor said:


> Ah les examens... Le moment idéal de pratiquer ses exercices de guitare en se reposant entre deux séances d'études...



C'est une bonne idée


----------



## Hawksmoor

Nerina said:


> Salut
> 
> C'est une bonne idée



Je sais


----------



## Nerina




----------



## Hawksmoor

Non, je te jure!! Pendant les examens j'appliqais le principe 50/10:
50 minutes d'études
10 minutes de repos ( en somme: guitare)


----------



## Nerina

Hawksmoor said:


> Non, je te jure!! Pendant les examens j'appliqais le principe 50/10:
> 50 minutes d'études
> 10 minutes de repos ( en somme: guitare)



Oui, je comprends, J'emploie sevenstring.org à la place cependant, parce que 
la guitare est trop forte pour cette maison minuscule


----------



## playstopause

Nerina said:


> Salut
> Non, aujourd'hui, l'histoire et la chimie. La chimie est terrible



Aaah! Je ne savais pas que tu allais à l'école à temps plein! Dans quelle discipline tu étudies?


----------



## Nerina

playstopause said:


> Aaah! Je ne savais pas que tu allais à l'école à temps plein! Dans quelle discipline tu étudies?



Oui, je vais à temps plein 
Je finis en mai pour le degré d'associé ('associate's degree' in français?) J'étudie la médecine vétérinaire,mais je mise pendant quatre années supplémentaires pour être un vétérinaire! Parfois J'ai peur il ne sera pas.......


----------



## playstopause

Aaah! C'est pour ça que tu aimes tant les animaux! 
Je ne connais pas de mot français pour "associate's degree". Nous avons des noms différents pour les diplômes.


----------



## Zepp88

Oui oui escargot "American phrase" bonjour!


----------



## playstopause

T'as pas encore appris le français, toi?


----------



## Nerina

playstopause said:


> Aaah! C'est pour ça que tu aimes tant les animaux!
> Je ne connais pas de mot français pour "associate's degree". Nous avons des noms différents pour les diplômes.



Oui, J'adore les animaux,en particulier chevaux et chats. Oui, les diplômes sont différents. Pour qui travailles-tu? Quels sont tes hobbies?


----------



## arktan

Moi, je parle aussi un peux du Francais mais c'est vraiement terrible 
Je l'apprendrai mais je n' ai pas du temps parce que mes études de physique et la guitarre prennent tout mon temps...


----------



## playstopause

Nerina said:


> Oui, J'adore les animaux,en particulier chevaux et chats. Oui, les diplômes sont différents. Pour qui travailles-tu? Quels sont tes hobbies?



Je suis un réalisateur ("film director"). Je fais des publicités, des vidéoclips, des films... Je suis un pigiste ("freelance") et je travaille avec plusieurs compagnies de production avec lesquelles j'ai des ententes d'exclusivité. Mon hobby principal (en fait, c'est un peu une obssesion!), c'est la guitare. J'ai bien failli être musicien professionel.


----------



## Hawksmoor

arktan said:


> Moi, je parle aussi un peux du Francais mais c'est vraiement terrible
> Je l'apprendrai mais je n' ai pas du temps parce que mes études de physique et la guitarre prennent tout mon temps...



...pas DE temps...

Mais apart ça c'est pas trop mal.

C'est ironique, j'adore lire des articles qui reprennent le sujet de la physique, mais je ne comprend riens des concepts mathématiques utilisés. C'est dommage, j'aimerai bien comprendre.


----------



## arktan

merci pour la corréction


----------



## playstopause

arktan said:


> merci pour la corr*e*ction






Tu te débrouilles très bien!


----------



## arktan

playstopause said:


> Tu te débrouilles très bien!




gnah! 
merci encore une fois 

un jour je l'apprend..... un jour.... 
mais pas aujourd'hui


----------



## Hawksmoor

LOL
Tu l'as déja apris apparament, il faut juste pratiquer! C'est un peu comme jouer du shred


----------



## arktan

Alors je parle seulement le francais quand je joue du shred 

Vous connaisez des bands metal francaises?


----------



## Hawksmoor

Gojira
Pleymo
Out
Adagio ( Stéphane Forté)
Patrick Rondat


----------



## playstopause

...

Je crois que Nerina est morte, enterrée sous les examens.


----------



## Hawksmoor

Possible... les examens, c'est toujours un peu mourir...


----------



## Nerina

playstopause said:


> ...
> 
> Je crois que Nerina est morte, enterrée sous les examens.




 !

Oui, trop vrai! Je célébrerai quand je suis fini 



Hawksmoor said:


> Possible... les examens, c'est toujours un peu mourir...


----------



## playstopause

Ah ah! Un bref retour? 

Tu nous diras quand tu auras terminé, nous célébrerons avec toi!


----------



## Nerina

playstopause said:


> Ah ah! Un bref retour?
> 
> Tu nous diras quand tu auras terminé, nous célébrerons avec toi!



Oui, je le manque ici avec les Frenchies 

QUI! Je célébrerai avec chacun !  

Oh, J'ai presque oublié, le film Moliére, tu aimes? J'ADORE! Romain Duris est merveilleux, un acteur très bon, et très drôle


----------



## Hawksmoor

Aha, so tu aimes ce film la, il faut donner une chance a " La fille de d'Artagnan". Super drôle.


----------



## Zepp88

What is this about examining Nerina?


----------



## playstopause

^

T'as pas appris encore toi? 



Nerina said:


> Oui, je le manque ici avec les Frenchies
> 
> QUI! Je célébrerai avec chacun !
> 
> Oh, J'ai presque oublié, le film Moliére, tu aimes? J'ADORE! Romain Duris est merveilleux, un acteur très bon, et très drôle



Je ne suis pas trop fan des films d'époques... Tu connais "Ridicule" de Patrice Leconte? Alors ça, j'ai adoré! C'est vrai que Romain Duris est un bon acteur... Il est très cute aussi, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## Nerina

playstopause said:


> ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Je ne suis pas trop fan des films d'époques... Tu connais "Ridicule" de Patrice Leconte? Alors ça, j'ai adoré! C'est vrai que Romain Duris est un bon acteur... Il est très cute aussi, n'est-ce pas?



"Ridicule" , je ne sais pas...Oui, il est beau, mais d'une manière 'diffrent ', mais merveilleux sur l'étape. Je vais observer tous ses films 

Oui, films d'époques n'est pas bonne, la majeure partie du temps, mais Moliére était merveilleux


----------



## forelander

Salut!

Je n'ai pas vu beacoup des films français  

Quelques films tu me recommandes?


----------



## playstopause

Nerina said:


> "Ridicule" , je ne *connais* pas...Oui, il est beau, mais d'une manière '*différente* ', mais merveilleux sur l'étape (? lol ). Je vais *regarder* tous ses films
> 
> Oui, *les* films d'époques *ne sont pas bons*, la majeure partie du temps, mais Moliére était merveilleux



Je connais le film, mais je ne l'ai pas vu encore... 
Je suis en retard sur ma liste de films à voir.


----------



## Nerina

playstopause said:


> Je connais le film, mais je ne l'ai pas vu encore...
> Je suis en retard sur ma liste de films à voir.



Bonsoir!

Ah,oui, merci, ami!  



forelander said:


> Salut!
> 
> Je n'ai pas vu beacoup des films français
> 
> Quelques films tu me recommandes?



Salut! 

Moliére!


----------



## playstopause

forelander said:


> Salut!
> 
> Je n'ai pas vu beacoup des films français
> 
> Quelques films tu me recommandes?



- "Delicatessen" et "La cité des enfants perdus" de Jeunet et Caro.
- "Amélie Poulain", de Jeunet.
- "Léon", de Luc Besson
- "Ridicule" de Patrice Leconte.
- "Le mari de la coiffeuse" de Patrice Leconte
- "Bleu", "Blanc", "Rouge" De Kieslowsky
- "La haine" de M. Kassovitz

... pour commencer. Ça dépend quel est ton genre de film préféré.


----------



## forelander

J'ai déja vu Amélie. On a l'étudié quand je suis été étudiant. J'ai vu la doublure aussi. Je préfère (sp?) les comedies. 

Qu'est-ce qu'un film d'époque? Comme le pacte des loups?


----------



## playstopause

forelander said:


> Qu'est-ce qu'un film d'époque? Comme le pacte des loups?



C'est pas mal, "Le pacte des loups".
Dans un film d'époque, l'action se déroule souvent entre les 17-19ième siècles.
Comme "Marie-Antoinette", par exemple.
Beaucoup de costumes, de perruques, de décors, etc.


----------



## forelander

Il y a beacoup d'époques, allors j'étais pas sûr que vous avez voulu dire. 

Ceux films m'interestent pas. Je cherchera les autres que tu m'as recommandé.


----------



## playstopause

"Delicatessen" et "La cité des enfants perdus" sont définitivement mes préférés! Ce sont des films très originaux!


----------



## Nerina

Bonjour mes amis ! 
Ça va? 

Regard !
C'est mon écriture pour mon examen français aujourd'hui, nous avons dû parler de notre <<renunion imaginaire de famille>>, est-ce que je suis meilleur ?  




> Ce weekend, il y a mon renunion de famille. Je suis excité, Je verrai que ceux que j'ai manqués! Ce sera une occasion heureuse, nous parlerons et nous rirons. Maintenant, je décrirai ma famille: Ma tante aime boire du vin,et également mon oncle boit du vin. Alors, ils commenceront à chanter des chansons.Ils sont très insatisfaisants! Nous rirons! Plus de vin, et plus chantant, les enfants seront embarrassés ainsi ils se cacheront et joueront.
> Normalement, mes grand-pères montreront de vieilles photographies, et nous disent des histoires drôles.
> Je vais apprécier l'amitié, même les chansons !


----------



## playstopause

Nerina said:


> Bonjour mes amis !
> Ça va?
> 
> *Regarde* !
> C'est mon écriture pour mon examen français aujourd'hui, nous avons dû parler de notre <<*réunion* imaginaire de famille>>, est-ce que je suis *meilleure *?





> Ce weekend, il y a *ma réunion* de famille. Je suis excitée, Je verrai *tous* ceux que j'ai manqués! Ce sera une occasion heureuse, nous parlerons et nous rirons. Maintenant, je décrirai ma famille: Ma tante aime boire du vin,et également mon oncle boit du vin. Alors, ils commenceront à chanter des chansons.Ils sont très *insatisfaisants! (that doesn't work. What you wanted to say? * Nous rirons! Plus de vin, et plus chantant, les enfants seront embarrassés ainsi ils se cacheront et joueront.
> Normalement, mes grand-pères montreront de vieilles photographies, et nous disent des histoires drôles.
> Je vais apprécier l'amitié, même les chansons !



Très très bien! Ça semble amusant, tes rencontres de famille! 
Tu t'améliores, oui. Tu fais des phrases plus longues et plus complexes. À part les petites fautes normales de grammaire ou de conjugaison, on comprend très bien ce que tu veux dire.


----------



## Nerina

playstopause said:


> Très très bien! Ça semble amusant, tes rencontres de famille!
> Tu t'améliores, oui. Tu fais des phrases plus longues et plus complexes. À part les petites fautesnormales de grammaire ou de conjugaison, on comprend très bien ce que tu veux dire.



D'enfer! Sympa! Merci trop! Je suis heureuse !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CoachZ

playstopause said:


> Très très bien! Ça semble amusant, tes rencontres de famille!
> Tu t'améliores, oui. Tu fais des phrases plus longues et plus complexes. À part les petites fautesnormales de grammaire ou de conjugaison, on comprend très bien ce que tu veux dire.


Oui, c'est plus bon.


----------



## Nerina

CoachZ said:


> Oui, c'est plus bon.



Merci CoachZ


----------



## forelander

J'ai crû que "je suis excité" a les connotations sexuales? C'est que ma proffe française m'a dit.


----------



## playstopause

"Je suis excité" a plusieurs connotations. Et oui, sexuelle en est une! Ça veut aussi dire "je suis énervé".


----------



## Hawksmoor

playstopause said:


> - "Delicatessen" et "La cité des enfants perdus" de Jeunet et Caro.
> - "Amélie Poulain", de Jeunet.
> - "Léon", de Luc Besson
> - "Ridicule" de Patrice Leconte.
> - "Le mari de la coiffeuse" de Patrice Leconte
> - "Bleu", "Blanc", "Rouge" De Kieslowsky
> - "La haine" de M. Kassovitz
> 
> ... pour commencer. Ça dépend quel est ton genre de film préféré.



Léon est un film US avec un regisseur Français, non? Just une connotation.
En plus, un petit film Belge: " C'est arrivé près de chez vous!"
Dûr, mais... Drole. Très zarb.


----------



## CoachZ

Le Fabuleux destin d'Amélie Poulain est un film que j'apprécie. C'est un film recommandé. J'ai un clavier americain/anglais alors c'est la fin de ma presence dans ce "fil"...


----------



## playstopause

Hawksmoor said:


> Léon est un film US avec un regisseur Français, non? Just une connotation.
> En plus, un petit film Belge: " C'est arrivé près de chez vous!"
> Dûr, mais... Drole. Très zarb.



Non, non, c'est un film français : L&#233;on (1994) 

"C'est arrivé près de chez vous", c'est très bien, mais je crois que ce n'est pas pour tout le monde! C'est assez dérangeant!


----------



## Hawksmoor

playstopause said:


> Non, non, c'est un film français : Léon (1994)
> 
> "C'est arrivé près de chez vous", c'est très bien, mais je crois que ce n'est pas pour tout le monde! C'est assez dérangeant!



Oui, très dérangeant en éffet... Mais d'une bonne façon.


----------



## XEN

Hawksmoor said:


> Oui, très dérangeant en éffet... Mais d'une bonne façon.



 

Jean Reno (ou bien Juan Moreno y Herrera Jiménez) est trop cool. J'adore ses films. Léon, Les Rivières Pourpres (spécialement numéro 2), Wasabi ("Momo, y a des fois q'tes vraiment con...!" LOL), Les Visiteurs (aussi Just Visiting, mais c'était genre hollywood typique), Ronin, L'empire des Loups, Décalage horaire (très mignon comme film, et Binoche...) et cetera. J'en ai une bonne douzaine.


----------



## playstopause

urklvt said:


> Les Visiteurs ...



Ça, c'est vraiment drôle! 
C'est vrai que Jean Reno est un très bon + cool acteur.


----------



## Hawksmoor

En éffet et apparament c'est le seul acteur français qui sait jouer un Français dans des films 'ricain 
Je blague, bien sûr, mais son apparution dans Godzilla était vraiment horrible.


----------



## playstopause

Nerinaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!! 

Comment se sont déroulés tes examens? Ça a bien été?


----------



## XEN

Hawksmoor said:


> En éffet et apparament c'est le seul acteur français qui sait jouer un Français dans des films 'ricain
> Je blague, bien sûr, mais son apparution dans Godzilla était vraiment horrible.


LOL Le film Godzilla ne méritait pas sa présence sur le grand écran. Quel caca!!


----------



## playstopause

urklvt said:


> LOL Le film Godzilla ne méritait pas sa présence sur le grand écran. Quel caca!!



 C'est vrai que c'était TRÈS mauvais.


----------



## Hawksmoor

Oui...

Mais bon, je me suis rendu compte que ça fait un bon bout de temps que j'ai encore regardé un bon film Français... Faut que je remédie ça.


----------



## Nerina

playstopause said:


> Nerinaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!
> 
> Comment se sont déroulés tes examens? Ça a bien été?



Salut!
 Je recherche un travail, parce que j'ai besoin d'argent 
Vont-ils comment mes amis français ?


----------



## playstopause

Nerina said:


> Salut!
> Je recherche un travail, parce que j'ai besoin d'argent
> Vont-ils comment mes amis français ?



_Comment vont mes amis français?_

ou

_Mes amis français, comment vont-ils?_

Salut! Je vais très bien merci! Et toi? C'est très cool de te revoir ici!
Ahhhh l'argent, on en a toujours besoin!  Quel type de travail tu recherches?


----------



## Nerina

playstopause said:


> Salut! Je vais très bien merci! Et toi? C'est très cool de te revoir ici!
> Ahhhh l'argent, on en a toujours besoin!  Quel type de travail tu recherches?



Je suis très 'broke' , le travail, je ne m'inquiète pas (?), avec de l'argent, je suis heureuse. En fait, aujourd'hui je dois pratiquer mon français, parce que j'ai eu des examens, Je n'ai eu aucune heure. (j'ai besoin de pratique désespérément because I suck right now! ) So, I go with the books, because I'm not working now, I will do a little every day, I will have many questions for you. Il fait beau, mais je reste à l'intérieur.........


----------



## playstopause

Nerina said:


> Je suis très 'broke'



Il y a une expression ici au Québec qui est carrément une traduction mot-à-mot. On dit "Je suis cassé". Le sens est différent en France.



> , le travail, je ne m'inquiète pas (?), avec de l'argent, je suis heureuse.



C'est ok! 



> En fait, aujourd'hui je dois pratiquer mon français, parce que j'ai eu des examens, Je n'ai eu aucune heure. (j'ai besoin de pratique désespérément because I suck right now! ) So, I go with the books, because I'm not working now, I will do a little every day, I will have many questions for you.



Ça me fera très plaisir de répondre à tes questions... Quand tu veux! 



> Il fait beau, mais je reste à l'intérieur.........



Phrase parfaite!


----------



## XEN

Salut Nerina et tous les autres ahuris!

C'était une semaine de merde pour moi, kek'chose de tout neuf pour moi, mais au moins il est finalement vendredi. J'étais "malade" hier (je dis "malade" parce que j'étais allergique au boulot), et lundi... lundi... ça suffit de dire que ces connards qui bossent ici sont complètement incompétents. 

Ce weekend va être un peu court aussi, donc pas de repos.... Dimanche nous allons voir un vieil ami qu'on n'a pas vu depuis 2002. Si seulement je ne devais pas conduire 8 heures.... Ouais, je sais, j'suis paresseux, mais je m'en fous. J'suis vieux, crevé, fâché, moche, gros comme un lutteur sumo, et je pue comme un clebs mouillé  Ca se voit que je suis un tout petit peu déprimé? 

Merde, euh, je veux dire Bon Weekend à tous!


----------



## playstopause

Bon week-end à toi aussi! 

Profites-en pour te changer les idées un peu!


----------



## XEN

Si seulement je buvais!!!
+  =


----------



## playstopause

urklvt said:


> Si seulement je buvais!!!
> +  =



Alors, le week-end s'est bien passé?


----------



## XEN

Vieux, samedi était complètement foutu. Je ne peux même pas te raconter l'histoire. J'aurais du savoir que quelque chose allait s'éclater entre moi et ma femme.....

Au moins Dimanche s'est bien passé, et on a pu voir notre ami qu'on n'a pas vu depuis 2002.

Aujourd'hui ça va beaucoup mieux. Je viens juste de m'acheter une "nouvelle" guitare: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gu...56759-sale-ibanez-ax7521-skb-d-activator.html

Et toi? Ça va?


----------



## playstopause

Ouais, ça va pas mal.
Ah les femmes... pas facile!  Une engueulade de temps en temps, je crois que c'est juste normal. Ça soulage les tensions.


----------



## XEN

Là t'as raison. Et je comprend exactement ce que tu dis! LOL


----------



## playstopause

En fait, des fois je me demande si les hommes et les femmes sont VRAIMENT faits pour être ensemble pendant toute une vie... Je me demande parfois si c'est pas une (trop) vieille idée qui viens de la bible et qui reste en nous comme un microbe.  

Je n'ai pas envie d'échanger ma copine, je l'aime trop pour ça, mais bon... des fois... Un homme est un homme, mmm?


----------



## XEN

Euh, non. lol

Pour moi c'est mariage n. 2. 8 ans chaque fois. La première était complètement cinglée. Cette fois ci j'ai un gamin. Ça change tout les gamins, hein? A mon age je préférerais être seul - un ménage à un (LOL) - mais mon fils a besoin de son père.


----------



## playstopause

urklvt said:


> Euh, non. lol



 D'ac.



> Cette fois ci j'ai un gamin. Ça change tout les gamins, hein?



Fuck, ça change tout tu dis? 
Il y a "avant" les enfants, puis il y a "après" les enfants. 

Mais pourquoi se marier? Moi et ma copine, nous ne sommes pas mariés. Nous sommes "conjoints de fait".


----------



## XEN

Quand tu travailles pour l'armée tu te trimbales de partout, et ta nana ne peut pas t'accompagner si t'es pas marié. Et aussi, après ma première fois, je voulais que tout soit légal et bien documenté.

Et les gamins... disons seulement que ça fait depuis 3 ans qu'on est allé au cinéma. Ils te rendent dingue!!!


----------



## Evilfrenchy

Tu m'etonnes.....heheheeh


----------



## playstopause

urklvt said:


> Quand tu travailles pour l'armée tu te trimbales de partout, et ta nana ne peut pas t'accompagner si t'es pas marié. Et aussi, après ma première fois, je voulais que tout soit légal et bien documenté.



Ah, ok. Je comprends.



> Et les gamins... disons seulement que ça fait depuis 3 ans qu'on est allé au cinéma. Ils te rendent dingue!!!



 C'est la première chose qui a disparue je crois, aller au cinéma!
Des fois moi et ma copine on réussit à "s'échapper" et y aller, mais c'est très rare.
Maintenant, c'est les DVD de "Winnie the pooh", "Finding Nemo", "Shrek" et "Monsters Inc" 



Evilfrenchy said:


> Tu m'etonnes.....heheheeh



Evil... frenchy?  Salut!


----------



## XEN

Shrek.... Le premier mot qu'a dit mon fils...
Ces jours ci c'est le film 'Cars'. Il ne veut voir que ça.
J'ai vraiment envi d'aller voir Iron Man, mais si j'attends assez je pourrai acheter le dvd.....

Salut Evilfrenchy!!


----------



## Jachop

Je un baguette!!!!!!!!! Moi o je suis un papillion. 

Sorry. I'm not very good at french.


----------



## playstopause

Jachop said:


> Je un baguette!!!!!!!!! Moi o je suis un papillion.
> 
> Sorry. I'm not very good at french.



Bien essayé! / _Nice try!_


----------



## Jachop

Haha, thanks! 

Well... now that I think of it. I've been meaning to pick up a third language (I really slacked through all my 6 years of spanish lessons ). French might be a good idea.


----------



## Nerina

les Français sont le meilleur !





Comment va-t-il?

Je serai ici lundi!


----------



## playstopause

Jachop said:


> French might be a good idea.



Pourquoi pas? / _Why not?
_



Nerina said:


> les Français sont le*s* meilleur_*s*_ !



 Salut miss! Ça va! Passe un bon week-end!


----------



## Nerina

les Français sont les meilleurs! 

Je dois pratiquer des mathématiques, mais je ne me sens pas comme


----------



## playstopause

Je te comprend, JAMAIS je ne fais des mathématiques!  Je hais les mathématiques! 

Tu as des cours d'été?
_You have summer classes?_


----------



## Nerina

J'aime des mathématiques parfois, mais cette classe est ennuyante! 
J'ai eu une classe, maintenant j'attends l'examen.


----------



## XEN

Salut Nerina, et bonne chance avec l'examen!
Mon frère est prof de mathématiques... j'ai essayé de lire la dissertation qu'il a écrit pour son doctorat et je n'ai pas pu comprendre ni un seul mot. C'était en anglais, au moins je le crois, mais je me suis senti complètement bête quand je l'ai lu.


----------



## Hawksmoor

Les mathématiques de haut degré sont une langue séparée a part entiere... Incompréhensible pour les laïques qui aimeraient bien la comprendre, mais n'y arrivent pas. Une frustration...


----------



## XEN

Bien dit.


----------



## playstopause

J'ai réussit de peine et de misère à passer mes mathématiques de base pour l'obtention de mon diplôme... Ça a été toute une épreuve!  Les mathématiques, c'est beaucoup trop rationnel pour moi!


----------



## playstopause

Hey! Où êtes-vous bande de paresseux?


----------



## Hawksmoor

Un peu partout... J'ai un album a faire, moi


----------



## playstopause

Hawksmoor said:


> Un peu partout... J'ai un album a faire, moi



Ça me semble être une bonne raison! 
Quand sera-t'il prêt?


----------



## Hawksmoor

On espère le sortir le mois de septembre. 74 minutes de musique  C'est beaucoup, on a un peu sou-estimé le travail pour les enregistrements.


----------



## playstopause

C'est votre premier album? Quel est le nom de ton groupe déjà?


----------



## Hawksmoor

Ouais, c'est le premier 
Mon groupe est Corpus, on fait un peu de prog


----------



## Nerina

Bon matin amis!


----------



## playstopause

Hey hey! Salut! Ça va? Tu étais où?


----------



## Nerina

playstopause said:


> Hey hey! Salut! Ça va? Tu étais où?



Bonjour! 
Je suis ici, mais nous entrons dans un nouvel appartement et je suis à la recherche d'un emploi. Oh, une bonne nouvelle, j'ai maintenant un ipod touch, tous les jours je peux recevoir gratuitement des cours de français!


----------



## playstopause

Ah ah! Génial! Des leçons de français sur le pouce! (_french lessons on the go_).
Tu n'as toujours pas trouvé d'emploi depuis le début de l'été?


----------



## Nerina

playstopause said:


> Ah ah! Génial! Des leçons de français sur le pouce! (_french lessons on the go_).
> Tu n'as toujours pas trouvé d'emploi depuis le début de l'été?




Non, pas encore, mes parents veulent que je les aider à passer avant de commencer à travailler...pourquoi? Je ne sais pas. 

Oui, avec mon nouvel iPod touch je reçois 'podcasts' , cours de français gratuit  ( leurs accents rendre jaloux moi )........


----------



## playstopause

Nerina said:


> Non, pas encore, mes parents veulent que je les aider à passer avant de commencer à travailler...pourquoi? Je ne sais pas.



Tes parents veulent que tu les aide à passer ... quoi??? 



> Oui, avec mon nouvel iPod touch je reçois 'podcasts' , cours de français gratuit  ( leurs accent* me rend jalouse* )........



C'est génial! Tu vas devenir une pro rapidement!


----------



## Nerina

playstopause said:


> Tes parents veulent que tu les aide à passer ... quoi???
> 
> 
> 
> C'est génial! Tu vas devenir une pro rapidement!



Bonjour!
Quoi du neuf? 
Aujourd'hui, je l'écoute de la leçon sur la façon de se procurer des aliments, 
et il m'a fait sentir la faim


----------



## playstopause

Nerina said:


> Bonjour!
> Quoi du neuf?
> Aujourd'hui, *j'é*coute *des leçons* sur la façon de se procurer des aliments,
> et *ça* m'a fait sentir la faim



Allo!
Ça va bien! Et toi? Il ne se passe pas grand chose... Je me repose, je travaille comme un fou!!! 
Tu écoutes ta leçon de français sur ton nouveau Ipod?


----------



## Nerina

playstopause said:


> Allo!
> Ça va bien! Et toi? Il ne se passe pas grand chose... Je me repose, je travaille comme un fou!!!
> Tu écoutes ta leçon de français sur ton nouveau Ipod?





Tu ne devez pas travailler trop dur! Je suis bien,merci! Oui, ces leçons sont très bonne, c'est avec une femme et l'homme de l'Écosse, ils sont tellement drôle. Je tu remercie de me corriger, tu m'encourage.


----------



## The Dark Wolf




----------



## playstopause

Nerina said:


> *Vous* ne devez pas travailler trop dur! Je *vais* bien,merci! Oui, ces leçons sont très bonne, c'est avec une femme et l'homme de l'Écosse, ils sont tellement drôle. Je *te* remercie de me corriger, tu m'encourage.



Ça me fait très plaisir! 
Un homme et une femme de l'Écosse pour apprendre le français? C'est un peu bizarre! C'est un peu comme si j'apprenais l'anglais avec un espagnol!  



The Dark Wolf said:


>





Pepe!


----------



## L3G10N

Je vais me rajouter ici en disant que je suis francophone egalement


----------



## playstopause

Hey salut! Tu es de Victo?


----------



## L3G10N

depuis ces 4 dernieres annees oui, de victo lol

avant ca, j'etais de longueuil comme je te repondais dans mon post de presentation


----------



## playstopause

^

Ah oui? &#199;a doit faire un bout que j'ai pas vu ce thread de pr&#233;sentation.


----------



## L3G10N

hahaha Hier? Ouin c'est vrai que c'est loin hahah
On apelle ca la vieillesse. t'es rendu a quel age??


----------



## playstopause

Damn. 

Des fois, je passe ben vite sur les threads de pr&#233;sentation...
Ah mais ok, je viens de revoir le thread. Je m'en rapelle maintenant... Je n'avais pas lu encore ta r&#233;ponse.

... et j'ai juste 33 ans.


----------



## L3G10N

ah ben on va bien se comprendre alors, j'en ai 30 hahah


----------



## playstopause

C'est pas dr&#244;le vieillir.


----------



## dayNage

I took only two years of high school French so I'm definitely not proficient


----------



## playstopause

^

You should try. 

_Tu devrais essayer._






...



Je me demande si Nerina a encore des classes de langue fran&#231;aise...

You-ouh... Nerina?


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Well, you're in luck...

Being Awesome, and such; I do speak 25 languages.

Unfortunately this basic rule only applies on my death bed - so, I can't help you.

What I can say is: Bonjour? Ca Va? *Ca Va* Ahhh Tre Bien Messeur!

eccetera eccetera.


----------



## march

salut tout le monde, j'ai pas lu tous les posts dans ce thread mais bon comme je parle Francais, je pensais écrire quelque chose juste pour le fun, donc voila


----------



## playstopause

Hey salut! &#199;a va? 

Comment &#231;a se passe en Belgique? Les derni&#232;res nouvelles que j'ai entendues, le premier ministre a d&#233;missionn&#233;!


----------



## forelander

How exactly would you french speakers pronounce "quand" 

I'm afraid to say it coz it always sounds like I'm saying 'con' to my ears .


----------



## playstopause

^

 It's prononced just like "con" but with an "a". Although there's no english word that sounds like it, it's kind of like "Khan", but without the "nnn" prononciation at then end.

Does it makes sense?


----------



## march

playstopause said:


> Hey salut! Ça va?
> 
> Comment ça se passe en Belgique? Les dernières nouvelles que j'ai entendues, le premier ministre a démissionné!



Ca va, merci, et toi 

oui, et bon débarras d'ailleurs. Enfin ca fait déjà un moment que ca ressemble à rien ici, donc je sais pas si ca fera une différence 

... et avec un peu de chance on aura un autre incapable à la place


----------



## nespythe

I'm learning french at school, and am preparing to take the ap french exam this year.


----------



## playstopause

march said:


> Ca va, merci, et toi
> 
> oui, et bon d&#233;barras d'ailleurs. Enfin ca fait d&#233;j&#224; un moment que ca ressemble &#224; rien ici, donc je sais pas si ca fera une diff&#233;rence
> 
> ... et avec un peu de chance on aura un autre incapable &#224; la place



&#199;a va!
Alors, c'est l'anarchie? 
Si c'est comme chez nous, les gens se foutent pas mal de qui est &#224; la t&#234;te du pays. Il y a eu des &#233;lections il y a un mois et le Qu&#233;bec a connu son plus bas taux de participation en 70 ans.



nespythe said:


> I'm learning french at school, and am preparing to take the ap french exam this year.



Great! You going to be able to practice a bit here!

_Super! Tu vas pouvoir te pratiquer un peu ici!_


----------



## metalmonster

can i join the club as a frenchy ?


----------



## troyguitar

@ maginot line tag

J'esp&#232;re d'aller en France un jour.


----------



## playstopause

metalmonster said:


> can i join the club as a frenchy ?



Bien sûr! 



troyguitar said:


> @ maginot line tag
> 
> J'espère d'aller en France un jour.



Tout le monde devrait aller en France au moins une fois dans sa vie.


----------



## hufschmid

Yeah I speak french, we speak french over here in the french part of Switzerland 

Vive la moutarde de dijon avec les p&#226;tes, oui mais les Panzani! 



playstopause said:


> Bien s&#251;r!
> 
> 
> 
> Tout le monde devrait aller en France au moins une fois dans sa vie.



Non la suisse c'est cent fois mieux, les fran&#231;ais ca craint, ils sont trop 'vintage' d'esprit


----------



## Origins

hufschmid said:


> Yeah I speak french, we speak french over here in the french part of Switzerland
> 
> Vive la moutarde de dijon avec les p&#226;tes, oui mais les Panzani!
> 
> 
> 
> Non la suisse c'est cent fois mieux, les fran&#231;ais ca craint, ils sont trop 'vintage' d'esprit



Merci, c&#180;est sympa mec 
Non, tout &#224; fait d&#180;accord avec toi, les francais ca craint du boudin..
C&#180;est bien pour ca que je suis parti en Finlande!
Par contre la Suisse j&#180;avoue que c&#180;est un truc de fou 
Tout est propre, tout le monde sourit et dit bonjour, tout le monde te laisse traverser la route meme si t&#180;es pas sur les bornes pi&#233;tons.. En France les gens gueules un centi&#232;me de seconde apr&#232;s que le feu passe au vert, tu te fais &#233;craser direct si t&#180;essaies de traverser, ca pue la pollution, les gens sont malpolis, etc..
Faudra que j&#180;aille refaire un tour en Suisse un de ces quatre, rien que pour me prendre du chocolat special mousse et du chocolat au miel


----------



## hufschmid

Origins said:


> Tout est propre, tout le monde sourit et dit bonjour, tout le monde te laisse traverser la route meme si t&#180;es pas sur les bornes pi&#233;tons..





T'as du aller dans un entre endroit, moi je connais aucun suisse qui te dit bonjour sans te faire une tronche pas possible et j'en connais aucun qui te laisse traverser la route, au contraire ils auraient tendance &#224; vouloir t'&#233;craser, vu que ca co&#251;tera moins ch&#232;re aux assurances socials


----------



## playstopause

hufschmid said:


> Yeah I speak french, we speak french over here in the french part of Switzerland
> 
> Vive la moutarde de dijon avec les p&#226;tes, oui mais les Panzani!
> 
> 
> 
> Non la suisse c'est cent fois mieux, les fran&#231;ais ca craint, ils sont trop 'vintage' d'esprit



Mais je parle de la France, pas des fran&#231;ais! 
Je trouve que &#231;a respire l'histoire en France, surtout Paris. C'est tout un contraste avec le "nouveau continent" d'am&#233;rique du nord. Juste au niveau de l'architecture, c'est flagrant... La premi&#232;re fois que je suis revenu d'Europe, j'ai eu une d&#233;prime!

Et du c&#244;t&#233; des gens, il y a une diff&#233;rence &#224; faire entre les parisiens et les fran&#231;ais en g&#233;n&#233;ral... Mais bon, effectivement, ils peuvent &#234;tre tr&#232;s chiant! 

Je suis jamais all&#233; en Suisse, j'adorerais!

Les suisses d&#233;testent les Fran&#231;ais et tout le monde se demande pourquoi les qu&#233;b&#233;cois d&#233;testent les canadiens anglais.


----------



## Origins

hufschmid said:


> T'as du aller dans un entre endroit, moi je connais aucun suisse qui te dit bonjour sans te faire une tronche pas possible et j'en connais aucun qui te laisse traverser la route, au contraire ils auraient tendance à vouloir t'écraser, vu que ca coûtera moins chère aux assurances socials




Nan mais j´suis sérieux en plus! Je suis allé à Martigny je crois. A un endroit on est passé sur un barrage à pied, un gars qui passait en voiture à ouvert sa fenetre pour nous dire bonjour


----------



## hufschmid

Ca vient du fait qu'ils nous piquent tous les emplois, ils viennent bosser pour moins ch&#232;re et quand ils rentrent chez eux ils ont plein de tunes car le salaire moyen &#224; Gen&#232;ve c'est 4500.-

Du coup ils ach&#232;tent des maisons vers la fronti&#232;re et prennent tout le march&#233; de l'emploi &#224; gen&#232;ve, alors &#231;a fait grincer des dents tr&#232;s s&#233;v&#232;rement....

Mais c'est pas de leur faute, au contriaure ils ont raison, c'est le gouvernement suisse qui est compl&#232;tement d&#233;bile mentale


----------



## hufschmid

Origins said:


> Nan mais j&#180;suis s&#233;rieux en plus! Je suis all&#233; &#224; Martigny je crois. A un endroit on est pass&#233; sur un barrage &#224; pied, un gars qui passait en voiture &#224; ouvert sa fenetre pour nous dire bonjour



Ohhhhh, j'habite juste &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de Martigny......

Le Barrage d&#8217;Emosson 

Me r&#233;jouis de voir le barrage p&#233;ter un jour....


----------



## Origins

hufschmid said:


> Ohhhhh, j'habite juste à côté de Martigny......
> 
> Le Barrage dEmosson
> 
> Me réjouis de voir le barrage péter un jour....



 Peut etre que je suis passé un jour de fete alors
En tout cas je préfère largement la Suisse à la France.
De ce que j´ai vu, les Suisses prennent soin de leur environnement.


----------



## hufschmid

L'autre jour j'ai march&#233; sur un chewing gum en pleine montagne


----------



## playstopause

^

C'est mieux qu'une canette de bi&#232;re.


----------



## hufschmid

playstopause said:


> ^
> 
> C'est mieux qu'une canette de bière.



Ou qu'un canadien avec un accent bizarre et un châpeau bizarre 

On se comprend 



Je me demande si on a le droit de parler de viande de porc salé et fumé dans ce forum...

Vous remarquerez que j'ai pas prononcé le mot magique


----------



## Origins

hufschmid said:


> L'autre jour j'ai march&#233; sur un chewing gum en pleine montagne



Pas bien ca 

Ah oui au fait, j&#180;allais oubli&#233;:

"RICOLAAAAAAAA... de la Suisse, naturellement! "

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ylpuaxcZ0EU


----------



## hufschmid

Origins said:


> Pas bien ca
> 
> Ah oui au fait, j´allais oublié:
> 
> "RICOLAAAAAAAA... de la Suisse, naturellement! "



Ouai l'autre célébrité nationale est devenu illégale dans ce forum 

Mais pas le ricola


----------



## hufschmid

Origins said:


> Peut etre que je suis passé un jour de fete alors
> En tout cas je préfère largement la Suisse à la France.
> De ce que j´ai vu, les Suisses prennent soin de leur environnement.



Quand j'étais petit on allait avec des pôtes acheter les gros pétards mamouth pour les balancer en bas du ravin, la déflagration donnait l'impression que le barrage allait exploser


----------



## playstopause

hufschmid said:


> Je me demande si on a le droit de parler de viande de porc salé et fumé dans ce forum...
> 
> Vous remarquerez que j'ai pas prononcé le mot magique



Honnêtement, c'est beaucoup de bruit pour rien tout ça. Je ne sais pas qui se plaint constamment, mais il y a quelques mecs qui prennent ça au sérieux, l'internet.


----------



## Origins

hufschmid said:


> Quand j'étais petit on allait avec des pôtes acheter les gros pétards mamouth pour les balancer en bas du ravin, la déflagration donnait l'impression que le barrage allait exploser



Petits terroristes 



playstopause said:


> Honnêtement, c'est beaucoup de bruit pour rien tout ça. Je ne sais pas qui se plaint constamment, mais il y a quelques mecs qui prennent ça au sérieux, l'internet.



Fais attention à ce que tu dis, ILS nous "écoutent"


----------



## playstopause

^



Ouais, mais ils ne comprennent rien de ce qui s'&#233;crit ici.


----------



## Origins

playstopause said:


> ^
> 
> 
> 
> Ouais, mais ils ne comprennent rien de ce qui s'écrit ici.



Hehe 
Ca doit etre chiant des fois de parler seulement l´anglais


----------



## hufschmid

playstopause said:


> Honn&#234;tement, c'est beaucoup de bruit pour rien tout &#231;a. Je ne sais pas qui se plaint constamment, mais il y a quelques mecs qui prennent &#231;a au s&#233;rieux, l'internet.



Ouai c'est un peu n'importe quoi.... 

Mais bon ils ont certainement leurs raison, va savoir....

&#231;a fait du bruit, c&#244;t&#233; marketing &#231;a leur fait de la pub


----------



## hufschmid

Vous voulez rire un peu?


----------



## troyguitar

Pourquoi doit-on rire? Je ne le pige pas.


----------



## hufschmid

troyguitar said:


> Pourquoi doit-on rire? Je ne le pige pas.



Dude you must learn about the accents, you would be laughing real bad now if you would understand 

His accent but also the way he articulates 

He has a real bad swiss german accent and is trying to talk french


----------



## troyguitar

Oh. I had a hard enough time just keeping up with _what _he was saying, rather than how said it. Him speaking so slowly was actually good for me - I only had to watch it once.


----------



## hufschmid

troyguitar said:


> Oh. I had a hard enough time just keeping up with _what _he was saying, rather than how said it. Him speaking so slowly was actually good for me - I only had to watch it once.



I remember when I went to study guitar making in minesota it took me about 4 monthes to understand my teacher 

Also this inch measure stuff 

So everytime he gave a measure, he was like ''and for the swiss, here is the measure in mm''


----------



## troyguitar

I wonder how lost I would be if I were to go to a francophone place right now. I guess I could rely on the "everyone knows English" phenomenon if all else fails.


----------



## hufschmid

Imagine this innocent swiss dude , only 20 years old, who had his very first day in a lutherie technical school in 1996 and the first thing he heard was:

''Yeah Dave, typically a fingerboard would measure 2-3/8" x 20-3/8" x 15/64" you sure betch ya dude..... 

Hey Rodny , why dont you come in and talk up about the compound radius you are using.... '' 



I'm like ok, can you repeat this please 

Then in the evening i turn the tv on and I see Jerry Springer and adds about how to make money and become a millioner by placing adds in news papers 



I would love to go back one day, it was epic.... not to mention K-mart, beef jerky and tacco bell


----------



## troyguitar

Do you use a completely different set of terms in French for guitar parts and construction?


----------



## hufschmid

troyguitar said:


> Do you use a completely different set of terms in French for guitar parts and construction?



When I build a guitar its all set up in english in my head 

I never understood this inch stuff, makes no sens


----------



## troyguitar

I can think in American or Metric since I spent a lot of time studying physics and chemistry using real measures.

The only reason we haven't switched is: we're lazy.


----------



## hufschmid

troyguitar said:


> I can think in American or Metric since I spent a lot of time studying physics and chemistry using real measures.
> 
> The only reason we haven't switched is: we're lazy.



Makes more sens to simply use metric measures and to learn japanes


----------



## troyguitar

My handwriting is bad enough with our normal alphabet. I could never learn Japanese!


----------



## playstopause

Ici, tout le monde utilise les 2 syst&#232;mes m&#233;triques tout le temps!

Quelqu'un peut te parler en pieds ou en m&#232;tres et tout le monde se comprend.


----------



## playstopause

Ici, tout le monde utilise les 2 systèmes métriques tout le temps!

Quelqu'un peut te parler en pieds ou en mètres et tout le monde se comprend.


----------



## playstopause

Double-post-de-la-mort!!!!


----------



## hufschmid

I'm glad that we use the same allen wrenches for our truss rods 

I posted a double thread by mistake yesterday which had already been posted once...


----------



## playstopause

Fait attention!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

On pourrait te donner un "ban"!!!!!!!!


----------



## hufschmid

playstopause said:


> Fait attention!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> On pourrait te donner un "ban"!!!!!!!!



Je serais banni de la confr&#233;rie par le roi d'agobert 

Edit: par le club doroth&#233;e


----------



## hufschmid

Time to learn some good french


----------



## playstopause

^

Oh. Mon. Dieu.


Wow.


----------



## hufschmid

Vous ne connaissez pas Hélène et les garçons?


----------



## Senensis

A mon avis, ca manque de club doroth&#233;e par ici.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1kScJPMXWmg


----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## Daemoniac

Je parle Francais bien-comme.


----------



## playstopause

hufschmid said:


> Vous ne connaissez pas Hélène et les garçons?




Non. 

Arrêtez-moi ça, je vais vous passer du "Passe-Partout"!


----------



## Origins

Aller, sortez moi vos plus belles expressions francaises!
"Etre con comme un ballon"


----------



## hufschmid

Origins said:


> Aller, sortez moi vos plus belles expressions francaises!
> "Etre con comme un ballon"



de bleu de bleu qu'il fait chaud


----------



## hufschmid

Deux poux se rencontrent sur le crâne d'un chauve. 

L'un d'entre eux dit à l'autre: 

''Tu vois mon fils, ici avant c'était un sentier, à présent c'est devenu une autoroute...''



Gague carambar à 2 balles....


----------



## Origins

hufschmid said:


> Deux poux se rencontrent sur le crâne d'un chauve.
> 
> L'un d'entre eux dit à l'autre:
> 
> ''Tu vois mon fils, ici avant c'était un sentier, à présent c'est devenu une autoroute...''
> 
> 
> 
> Gague carambar à 2 balles....


 
Oh putain les blagues carambars!
Je sais pas si ils ont engagés un spécialiste pour les écrire, 
en tout cas elles sont vraiment moisies


----------



## hufschmid

Une prostituée et une none sont sur une barque au milieu d'un lac lorsque soudain la barque coule...

Qui est la survivante?

La none car elle a ''pas nickée''......


----------



## Origins

hufschmid said:


> Une prostitu&#233;e et une none sont sur une barque au milieu d'un lac lorsque soudain la barque coule...
> 
> Qui est la survivante?
> 
> La none car elle a ''pas nick&#233;e''......


 


"_Faut pas pousser M&#233;m&#233; dans les orties" _
_"Nom d&#180;une pipe en bois!" _


----------



## hufschmid

La différence entre une femme et une poubelle?

Tu la bourre toute la semaine et le week end ça te fait chier de la sortir....


----------



## hufschmid

playstopause said:


> Non.
> 
> Arr&#234;tez-moi &#231;a, je vais vous passer du "Passe-Partout"!



Passe partout!


----------



## Origins

hufschmid said:


> La différence entre une femme et une poubelle?
> 
> Tu la bourre toute la semaine et le week end ça te fait chier de la sortir....



C´est pas une différence alors


----------



## Senensis

Quelle est la diff&#233;rence entre une femme et un pastis ?

Le pastis, quand tu le mouille, il se trouble. La femme, c'est l'inverse...


----------



## playstopause

hufschmid said:


> Passe partout!






Mais non, ce Passe-Partout-là :


----------



## hufschmid

Les chasons paillardes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

parfait pour apprendre le bon fran&#231;ais 








Senensis said:


> Quelle est la diff&#233;rence entre une femme et un pastis ?
> 
> Le pastis, quand tu le mouille, il se trouble. La femme, c'est l'inverse...


----------



## playstopause

^

Compl&#232;tement d&#233;bile, ce truc. 

"ah la salope, va laver ton cul malpropre"


----------



## hufschmid

playstopause said:


> ^
> 
> Complètement débile, ce truc.
> 
> "ah la salope, va laver ton cul malpropre"



y en a des centaines  c'est trop parfait haha


----------



## playstopause

Alors les tapettes, &#231;a va?


----------



## hufschmid

playstopause said:


> Alors les tapettes, ça va?



Ouai ca boume et toi? 

Ce soir je vais manger du porc à l'aigre doux à ma façon


----------



## march

playstopause said:


> Alors les tapettes, ça va?




bande de tarlouzes 



Origins said:


> Aller, sortez moi vos plus belles expressions francaises!
> "Etre con comme un ballon"



Allez, une bien naze:

"et mon cul, c'est du poulet ?"


----------



## playstopause

hufschmid said:


> Ouai ca boume et toi?
> 
> Ce soir je vais manger du porc à l'aigre doux à ma façon



Bon... Tu vas encore nous faire un "thread" je supose... Mmm?


----------



## hufschmid

playstopause said:


> Bon... Tu vas encore nous faire un "thread" je supose... Mmm?



Non car le porc est interdit dans ce forum de musulman


----------



## playstopause




----------



## hufschmid

alors bande de kébab, ca boursuffle les chaudières ou quoi?


----------



## playstopause

C'est cela, oui oui oui.




(d'o&#249; vient cette citation?)


----------



## hufschmid

playstopause said:


> C'est cela, oui oui oui.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (d'où vient cette citation?)



Je suis l'inventeur 

Mais bon je n'expliquerais pas le sens de cette phrase 

Tu es la seule personne qui le connaît


----------



## playstopause

^

C'est une citation d'un film TR&#200;S connu...

Alors, mmm?


----------



## hufschmid

playstopause said:


> ^
> 
> C'est une citation d'un film TRÈS connu...
> 
> Alors, mmm?



La boursufflerie de chaudière agatha christie


----------



## Origins

Larguez les amarres, souquez les artibuses!


----------



## hufschmid

Patrick S&#233;bastien ''ah si tu pouvais fermer ta gueule''


----------



## Origins




----------



## hufschmid

Je f'rais top50 toptoptoptoptoptoptop50
Chiche on en fait un
Oh hé oh hé ohoh hé, Oh hé oh hé ohoh hé
On a les lumières, on a la sono
On a les lumières, on a la sono
Les paroles c'est pas un problème
La chorégraphie j'vous l'a fais
Chiche on en fait un
Hé ho hé ho héhé ho hé ho

Ho ho, ho qu'elle est belle, qu'elle est belle, qu'elle es belle, qu'elle est belle la label
La label est les bonne, elle est bonne la label
La bèbele, elle est belle la bebelle
La bebelle, qu'elle est bonne, qu'elle est bonne la label,elle est bonne
Hhhooooooooo

Ho qu'il est beau, qu'il est beau, qu'il est beau le lavabo
Lavabo qu'il est beau, il est beau le lavabo
Lavabo qu'il est beau, il est beau le lavabo
La bobo le lavabo, la bobo le lavabo, qu'il est beau

Alors tu reviens deux ans plus tard
Tu gardes la même purée et tu changes les paroles

Hé hé, hé qu'il est laid, qu'il est laid le bidet
Le bidet, il est laid, il est laid le bidet
Qu'il est laid la bidet, il est laid le bidet hé
Hé qu'il est laid, qu'il est laid le bidet
Le bidet, qu'il est laid, il est laid le bidet
Le bidet, il est laid, il est laid le bidet
Il est laid, il est laid, il est laid le bidet
Le bidet, qu'il est laid

Alors tu reviens un an plus tard
Tu gardes la même purée, tu fait une compilation

Ho hé ho hé ho, qu'il est beau, qu'il est laid, qu'il est beau
Qu'il est laid le lavabo, qu'il est beau le bidet
Qu 'il est laid, qu'il est beau, qu'il est beau le lavabo
Qu 'il est laid le bidet, ho hé hoho ho héhé hé ho
Ho qu'il est beau, ho qu'il est laid
Hé qu'il est laid, hé qu'il est beau
Ho qu'il est beau le lavabo, qu'il est laid le bidet
Ho, ho qu'il est beau, qu'il est laid le lavabo
Qu'il est beau le bidet, qu'il est laid le lavabo

Alors maintenant, c'est à vous
Ho, hhhhoooooooooooooooo
Hé, hhhhéééééééééééééééé
Ho, qu'il est beau (bis)
Ho, qu'il est laid (bis)
Le lavabo, le lavaboo
Le bidet, le bideeett
Ho, qu'il est beau (bis)
Ho, qu'il est laid (bis)
Le lavabo, le lavaboo
Le bidet, le bideeett

Alors, attention j'attends plus
Eh ben voilà, comment on fait un top50
Et oui c'est pas compliqué
Bon j'vous laisse la music
Moi 'faut qu' j'y ailles, j'me sauve
Salut, ssaaaaaaaalllllluuuuuuuuttttt


----------



## playstopause

hufschmid said:


> La boursufflerie de chaudière agatha christie



Négatif!


----------



## Origins




----------



## hufschmid




----------



## playstopause

C'est cela, oui oui.


----------



## Origins

playstopause said:


> C'est cela, oui oui.



Aaaaaaaah... je sais!
C´est dans Le père Noël est une ordure!


----------



## playstopause

^


----------



## Origins

playstopause said:


> ^



Merci merci 
Dédicasse à Patrick qui n´a rien compris et à tous ceux qui parlent francais sur le forum


----------



## playstopause

^

 Patrick n'a définitivement rien compris.


----------



## playstopause

Pour ton éducation, Patrick.


----------



## Randy

[action=runs]and hides[/action]


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## Origins

Vraiment prendre au second degré


----------



## playstopause

Randy said:


> [action=runs]and hides[/action]



Je ne comprends pas trop mais bon...


----------



## hufschmid

C'est quoi un SC CP ?


----------



## hufschmid

Un steak de cheval avec un café de Paris..... 

Ba ouai c'est exactement comme le language débile des internautes...

ROFL LOL IMO

Alors moi j'ai créé SC CP


----------



## playstopause

Patrick a trop de temps libre.


----------



## hufschmid

playstopause said:


> Patrick a trop de temps libre.



y en a aussi qui ont trop de temps libre pour lire mes bétises


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## playstopause

hufschmid said:


> y en a aussi qui ont trop de temps libre pour lire mes bétises



Ça prend moins de temps pour les lire que pour les écrire.


----------



## hufschmid

playstopause said:


> Ça prend moins de temps pour les lire que pour les écrire.


----------



## kazzie

hufschmid said:


>





Le diné de con!!!


----------



## silentrage

/petergriffin ba baba, bababa ba ba!!


----------



## kazzie

silentrage said:


> /petergriffin ba baba, bababa ba ba!!




bad is the wad!


----------



## silentrage

Have you heard, the bird is the word, bird bird bird, is the word, the bird is the bord, bir bir bir bird is the word, bir bir bird is the word...

And now, ladies and gentlemen, Mr.Conrad Twitty


----------



## playstopause

Salut Kazzie, ça va?


----------



## playstopause

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaallo!

Vous dormez tous ou quoi?


----------



## Senensis

Pour une fois qu'il fait beau depuis le début de l'année à Paris, on doit être un certain nombre à être occupé avec nos coups de soleils...


----------



## progmetaldan

I'm intending on beginning to learn French, then hopefully I should be able to understand a lot more of this thread...


----------



## Daemoniac

^ It's not too difficult most of the time, though the verbs and participles are fucking hard to remember, especially if you dont speak very often (like me)  I'd have written it in French, but it's embarassing spelling the verbs as badly as i do these days...


----------



## playstopause

^

Don't be shy! The frenchys are here to help! 

_Ne sois-pas gêné! Les français sont ici pour aider!_


----------



## Origins

I think it´s pretty useless to learn all the grammar stuffs, we don´t use half of what we learn at school. Even me I was not so good in grammar, ´cause it´s difficult, even when you are French and that you read a lot. The best way to understand and write quickly is to focus on some type of sentences and group of words, not each word individually, that´s where you can mess up. Especially because we have the habit of using the same words and expressions over and over again. Then you just have to check in the dictionary when a word is missing 



playstopause said:


> ^
> 
> Don't be shy! The frenchys are here to help!
> 
> _Ne sois-pas gêné! Les français sont ici pour aider!_



Je ne pense pas qu´il y est de tiret entre "sois" et "pas", hein 
(Je fais le gars qui est lourd )


----------



## Senensis

I still think the best way to learn a foreign language is a combination of read and watching movies in that particular language (once you have the basics down of course). That way you'll learn both the correct pronunciation and spelling of commonly used words, and the way they are actually used. Plus you'll get way better at swearing, and that's key in fitting in in France 

Don't hesitate to ask for movie / book recommendations here !


----------



## forelander

Senensis said:


> Don't hesitate to ask for movie / book recommendations here !



Qu'est-ce qu'un bon film à regarder et une bonne livre à lire?


----------



## Senensis

forelander said:


> Qu'est-ce qu'un bon film à regarder et une bonne livre à lire?



On dit "un" livre 

Quel genre de film ou de livre veux-tu lire ? (Je connais bien mieux les films que les livres en général, j'avoue).

Edit : adding english version  What kind of movies / books do you want to read ? I'm more into movies than books though...


----------



## playstopause

Origins said:


> Je ne pense pas qu´il y est de tiret entre "sois" et "pas", hein
> (Je fais le gars qui est lourd )



Fort probable, monsieur le professeur.


----------



## Origins

playstopause said:


> Fort probable, monsieur le professeur.



Je n´en doute point, cela va s´en dire!


----------



## forelander

Senensis said:


> On dit "un" livre
> 
> Quel genre de film ou de livre veux-tu lire ? (Je connais bien mieux les films que les livres en général, j'avoue).
> 
> Edit : adding english version  What kind of movies / books do you want to read ? I'm more into movies than books though...



Il faut pas que tu écris en anglais, je compris bien touts que vous avez dit, c'est l'écrire et le parler (et les genres des mots ) qui me donnent une problème. 

Et à réprondre à ton quéstion, je veux lire les livres français!  Les films dramatiques ou comédiques seraient bons (dramas or comedies would be good )


----------



## Senensis

En ce qui concerne les films :

"Le diner de cons" : il y a un extrait plus haut. Comédie parlant d'une invitation à un diner pour y présenter un con.

"L'auberge espagnole" : un film sur un francais partant faire ses études en espagne et habitant en collocation. Comédie. Un film de Cédric Klapisch (tout ses films sont très bons d'ailleurs).

"Le gendarme de Saint-Tropez" : un film avec Louis de Funes, assez ancien. Probablement la comédie francaise la plus connue. Très drole et très "vintage" !

"C'est arrivé près de chez vous" : comédie belge absurde, avec Benoit Poelvoorde, sur un truand stupide qui tourne mal.

Et maintenant, un film probablement plus difficile à comprendre pour un étranger mais qui est probablement le meilleur film de tous les temps : "Bernie" : Comédie d'Albert Dupontel. Un film absurde sur un orphelin cherchant ses parents. Violent, cynique, fou, j'adore  Difficile car absurde et avec beaucoup de gros mots.

Je reviendrais plus tard avec des idées de films dramatiques, je n'ai pas ma collection sous la main !

Au niveau des livres, tu peux commencer avec les "Fables de la Fontaine". Un auteur du 17eme siècle écrivant des histoires courtes (une page ou deux), sur des situations menant à une morale. Très très connu, étudié par tous les enfants francophones.
Pour les livres plus moderne, je ne lit presque que de l'heroic-fantasy donc je vais avoir plus de mal à te conseiller... juste lire "Agone" de Mathieu Gaborit. Le meilleur roman heroic-fantasy francais je trouve.


----------



## Origins

Je viens de penser à un mot vraiment moche:

*récépissé*


----------



## playstopause

^

Qu'est-ce que ça veut dire?


----------



## Senensis

C'est un papier que l'on te donne pour certifier que tu as "fait" quelquechose. Un mélange de facture et d'attestation en gros...


----------



## playstopause

D'ac.!

Première fois que je lis ce mot.


----------



## hufschmid

bon allé, un petit bump 

Vous aimez les rimes? C'est un truc qui peut vous rendre complètement taré si vous vous y mettez sérieuseument...

genre:



Avant-hier, Jean-Jacques Décostert utilisait du meister proper sur sa sérpillère afin de nettoyer sa cuisine, car, il avait la tête en l'air....

C'est alors que le roi d'Agobert mis sa culotte à l'envers et constata un verre de terre enfouis par terre sous un reverbert au dessus d'une cuillère la main tournée à l'envers...

Il contacta son ami Serga Lager pour demander au militaire qui ne s'avait pas quoi faire de contacter son ami Jacques Ottiger, car, il avait envie d'aller boire un verre dans la stratosphère mais également manger une fondue Gerber avec des pommes de terres...

Mais juste avant d'arriver dans l'athmosphère, il a vu les petits hommes verts, super!!!!!! 

Si tu arrives à suivre le file de l'histoire, je t'offre à boire!

Bon à présent il suffit de l'écrire pour s'en souvenir!


----------



## playstopause

Et on répète en choeur!!!


----------



## hufschmid

playstopause said:


> Et on répète en choeur!!!



ca ne rime pas.... 

allez un peu de courage, trouvez des rimes qui finissent par eur, comme facteur.... 


Ou dites à vos copines d'ouvrir leurs bourgeons, car voilà qu'arrive le bourdon!


----------



## playstopause

Ok, d'accord. Alors : "Et on répète en choeur comme des choux-fleurs!!!"


----------



## Daiephir

Un sujet complet sur le français que je n'avais point encore vu!! Génial, je me joins à vous les mecs.


----------



## playstopause

Hey hey, bienvenue! T'es de quel coin à Montréal?


----------



## Daiephir

Merci! Pas vraiment de Montréal, je viens de la Rive-Nord, étant donné que Montréal c'est la grosse ville la plus proche, je l'ai marqué dans le profile. Tu viens d'où toi?


----------



## playstopause

Montréal, près du stade. Mais je suis né à Saint-Jérôme.


----------



## Daiephir

Nice! Un jour y va falloir qu'on jam ensemble. Saint-Jérôme, un joli coin de pays, mais osti que c'est mal chier niveau signalisation des rues, si t'es pas né là, t'es fini si t'essaie de te promener là-bas. J'ai un exemple pour ça, le 29 septembre dernier j'ai passé mon exam théorique et la S.A.A.Q à St-Jérôme c'est sur la rue Jean-Paul Hogue, je cherche sur Google Map et en suivant la 117 sa dit que Jean-Paul Hogue est à notre droite, on a cherché pendant 15 minutes avant de trouver Jean-Paul Hogue à notre GAUCHE! C'était la 8ième avenue à droite. J'étais vraiment découragé par le layuout des rues.


----------



## hufschmid

moi j'habite à Aigle dans le canton de vaud de bleu de bleu 

Ou les gens sont tous des zombies, impossible de se faire des amis ou de parler à cause de leur mentalité locale.... 

Y a aussi tous plein de faux culs qui adorent t'utiliser à leur avantage, la canton de vaud en fait une spécialité.... 

Ceci dit le paysage est à couper le souffle, c'est pour cela que j'aime cet endroit, mais si j'avais plus de tunes je partirais définitivement en Angleterre


----------



## Daiephir

C'est joli par chez toi Pat. Pourquoi est-ce que tu voudrais déménager?
Personellement, je préferais aller en Norvège ou en Suède.


----------



## hufschmid

Daiephir said:


> Pourquoi est-ce que tu voudrais déménager?



lol pour les raisons que je viens d'évoquer.....

ce n'est pas le pays de la musique ici à moins d'aimer Alain Morisod et ses coups de coeurs?


----------



## Daiephir

Ah! Ces raisons là


----------



## playstopause

^

Alain Morisod Sweet People??????   

Ma mère est une grande fan! 



Daiephir said:


> Nice! Un jour y va falloir qu'on jam ensemble. Saint-Jérôme, un joli coin de pays, mais osti que c'est mal chier niveau signalisation des rues, si t'es pas né là, t'es fini si t'essaie de te promener là-bas. J'ai un exemple pour ça, le 29 septembre dernier j'ai passé mon exam théorique et la S.A.A.Q à St-Jérôme c'est sur la rue Jean-Paul Hogue, je cherche sur Google Map et en suivant la 117 sa dit que Jean-Paul Hogue est à notre droite, on a cherché pendant 15 minutes avant de trouver Jean-Paul Hogue à notre GAUCHE! C'était la 8ième avenue à droite. J'étais vraiment découragé par le layuout des rues.



 C'est vrai! J'y retourne 1 ou 2 fois par année seulement, ça m'emmerde trop.  J'y vais juste pendant le temps des fêtes parce-que j'y ai de la famille.


----------



## hufschmid

playstopause said:


> ^
> 
> Alain Morisod Sweet People??????
> 
> Ma mère est une grande fan!


----------



## hufschmid

mimi cracra


----------



## Hawksmoor

Noooooooooooooon! Il m'a fallu 3 ans de death metal pour sortir la mélodie de Mimi Cracra de ma tête... 

Bons, dans ce cas la:


----------



## hufschmid

Je suis le spécialiste des années 80, personne ne me bat à ce jeu...


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## Hawksmoor

Ok, allors mon favo de l'époque du Club Do:



Candy, bon dieu, presque oublé celle la...


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## hufschmid




----------



## hufschmid

Les gags portugais de t-shirt store!!!!


----------



## Hawksmoor

JE ME RENDS!!

Dans bon vieux temps du club do j'écoutais toutes ces chansons a la *** religieusement. Biens sur, je n'avais que 8 ans.


----------



## hufschmid

Tu veux visiter un truc trop fort?

Rendez-vous ici 

coucoucircus.org - section génériques de dessins animés

Capitaine Flame!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Capitaine Flam - Générique TV (Captain Future - TV Main title)



> bt:0-dcg:0-inv:0-noplp:0
> 
> Au fin fond de l'univers,
> A des années et des années lumières de la Terre,
> Veille celui que le gouvernement intersidéral appelle
> Quand il n'est plus capable
> De trouver une solution à ses problèmes,
> Quand il ne reste plus aucun espoir,
> Le Capitaine Flam
> 
> Capitaine Flam tu n'es pas
> De notre voie lactée
> Mais tu as traversé
> Capitaine Flam
> Cent mille millions d'années
> Pour sauver de ton bras
> Les gens de Mégara
> 
> Il y a dans ton Cyberlab
> Et dans ton Cosmolem
> Ton petit copain Ken
> Il y a aussi
> Tu vois
> Ta douce amie Johanne
> Frégolo et Mala
> Qui ne te quittent pas
> 
> Capitaine Flam tu n'es pas
> De notre galaxie
> Mais du fond de la nuit
> Capitaine Flam
> D'aussi loin que l'infini
> Tu descends jusqu'ici
> Pour sauver tous les hommes
> 
> Capitaine Flam oui c'est toi
> Un jour qui sauvera tous ceux
> De Mégara ...


----------



## hufschmid

X-OR!!!!!!!!!!!! 



SANKUKAI!!!!!


----------



## Hawksmoor

hufschmid said:


> Tu veux visiter un truc trop fort?
> 
> Rendez-vous ici
> 
> coucoucircus.org - section génériques de dessins animés
> 
> Capitaine Flame!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Capitaine Flam - Générique TV (Captain Future - TV Main title)




Purée... En voila des souvenirs...


----------



## -mouse-

I'm taking french class, so I understand a little bit of what everybody's saying  but not alot


----------



## hufschmid

-mouse- said:


> I'm taking french class, so I understand a little bit of what everybody's saying  but not alot




awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww 



> French has gender, and native English speakers don't naturally assign an arbitrary gender to their nouns.
> 
> You have to remember that adjectives have to agree with the nouns they're modifying both in gender AND in number.
> 
> French also has verb conjugations and, wouldn't you know it, the most common ones &#8211; être (to be) and avoir (to have) &#8211; are among the most irregular and annoying ones.
> 
> The pronunciation also involves a tricky 'r' in the back of the throat and remembering that whole parts of words that would be pronounced in English are not pronounced at all.
> 
> That said, the language does share an alphabet and a sizable chunk of its vocabulary/etymology with English (beware "false friends" though!) and, once you know it, you can wow people by reading things properly in French restaurants.


----------



## caughtinamosh

Nerina said:


> Just wondering.....
> 
> 
> French Thread! Anyone speak French, speak here!


 
I took standard grade French. It was a nightmare. 

I did get a grade 1 though!


----------



## liamh

Les traducteurs Internet baisent impressionnant


----------



## hufschmid

liamh said:


> Les traducteurs Internet baisent impressionnant



you just said that the internet translaters do fuck impressively


----------



## liamh

Yes, and?


----------



## hufschmid

liamh said:


> Yes, and?



baisent = human fucking......

not a fuck up....

verbe baiser:

je baise
tu baises
il baise
nous baisons
vous baisez
ils baisent

I fuck
you fuck
he fucks
we fuck (many)
you fuck (many)
they fuck


----------



## liamh

I actually meant to say "Internet translators are fucking awesome"


----------



## hufschmid

yes, google robots dont always understand language subtilities... 

Especially french


----------



## -mouse-

liamh said:


> I actually meant to say "Internet translators are fucking awesome"



that shit doesn't always work, l'ami. Especially with english slang. One time, for my cartoon band, I was seeing if I could make all the songs into japanese versions... I had a phrase like "Make me your bitch" into japanese and my friend told me it just said female dog, not the conotation I was looking for


----------



## playstopause

hufschmid said:


> Tu veux visiter un truc trop fort?
> 
> Rendez-vous ici
> 
> coucoucircus.org - section génériques de dessins animés
> 
> Capitaine Flame!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Capitaine Flam - Générique TV (Captain Future - TV Main title)



Capitaine Flame!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Oh. Mon. Dieu.

T'es en feu, mon Pat.


----------



## Daiephir

Wow, juste wow, je suis chanceux de pas avoir connu les années 80 sauf pour Metallica et Death


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## hufschmid

J'ai une idée de rimes pour les membres du forum 

Patrick fabrique des guitares électriques....

Martina Ingis joue au tennis  (en s'en fout)

Playstopause arrose les roses tout en fesant une pause...


----------



## baryton

un thread francophone, en voila une bonne idée^^


----------



## Fred the Shred

hufschmid said:


> J'ai une idée de rimes pour les membres du forum
> 
> Patrick fabrique des guitares électriques....
> 
> Martina Ingis joue au tennis  (en s'en fout)
> 
> Playstopause arrose les roses tout en fesant une pause...



Bon... qu'est-ce que tu as fumé, mon cher? 

Mon français peut être térrible, mais pas au point de retourner aux prémiers étages de l'École Maternelle.


----------



## hufschmid

ba justement on est tous un peu dans la maternelle dans notre tête... 

Avoue que tu arrives pas à créer de rimes....


----------



## ralphy1976

a la maternelle je ne jouais pas a la marelle
maintenant avec ma 7 string je suis devenu le king!!!

!!!!!

(je fais des vers sans en avoir l'air comme victor hugo sur son pot!!)


----------



## hufschmid

ralphy1976 said:


> a la maternelle je ne jouais pas a la marelle
> maintenant avec ma 7 string je suis devenu le king!!!
> 
> !!!!!
> 
> (je fais des vers sans en avoir l'air comme victor hugo sur son pot!!)



 ba voila enfin quelqu'un qui se sent bien au fond de son jardin en fumant un brin de queue de babouin....


----------



## ralphy1976

pouquoi qu'un brin?!!!!!


----------



## hufschmid

ralphy1976 said:


> pouquoi qu'un brin?!!!!!



ba y avait aussi du foin mais comme c'est pas bien, ca rend zin zin alors du coup un brin c'est mieux pour se sentir bien....


----------



## playstopause

Patrick se croit à l'école avec des mômes.


----------



## hufschmid

playstopause said:


> Patrick se croit à l'école avec des mômes.



playstopause a la ménopause du coup il n'utilise plus la chose pour prendre des pauses....


----------



## playstopause

Ouch, ça fait mal.


----------



## Daemon

Mdr tres mal.
MOI JSUIS UN VRAI FRANCAIS DE FRANCE !
I'm a true French from France ! xD


Everbody who wants to learn French add me :

[email protected]

I need to learn english...


----------



## Fzau

Bonjour les filles 
Oui oui, je parle néerlandais, français, allemand et anglais! (ah ben oui, je suis flamand)
Chouette n'est-ce pas?


----------



## playstopause

Effectivement, c'est très chouette!!!! 



Vive la Chouffe!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Im taking spanish instead because im just that cool (and because my french teacher was an asshole)


----------



## hufschmid

Stealthtastic said:


> (and because my french teacher was an asshole)





sorry this made my laugh.....


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Its OK, my spanish teacher has a nice ass anyways


----------



## Fzau

playstopause said:


> Effectivement, c'est très chouette!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Vive la Chouffe!


 
Vive la Chouffe! J'aime cette bière 
Malheureusement ces lutins peuvent frapper fort le matin prochain..
(très fort quand tu en as bu dix  )



Stealthtastic said:


> Its OK, my spanish teacher has a nice ass anyways


J'espère que ton prof d'espagnol est une femme


----------



## hufschmid

Vous connaissez Joe La Mouk? 

C'est tellement thypique comme situation


----------



## hufschmid

Stealthtastic said:


> Its OK, my spanish teacher has a nice ass anyways



I once had a german teacher, she was so hot that during the entire lessons I had wood... 

In french we can say:

Elle peut te donner des cours de langue...

This has both significations:

1) she can give you a language lesson
2) she can teach you how to use your tongue...  (langue means either language or tongue )


----------



## Fzau

hufschmid said:


> Vous connaissez Joe La Mouk?
> 
> C'est tellement thypique comme situation



C'est génial!
TA GUEEEEELE 
Mais ça peut être encore plus mauvais..

pense à des Marseillaises


----------



## madcansoul

Salut à tout le monde qui parle francais sur ce forum et pour les Québecois (comme moi ) salut ma gang de calis de mongoles lol!


----------



## Fzau

Bonjour cher Québecois


----------



## Daiephir

madcansoul said:


> Salut à tout le monde qui parle francais sur ce forum et pour les Québecois (comme moi ) salut ma gang de calis de mongoles lol!



osti que tu viens d'un trou perdu toi, ya comme pas de civilisation en Abitibi. T'as tu préparé ton ski-doo pour l'hiver?


----------



## playstopause

^



Y fait frette en estie, à Rouyn.


----------



## Fzau

Elles sont belles les canadiennes!


----------



## Daiephir

Fzau said:


> Elles sont belles les canadiennes!



Comme n'importe où dans le monde, y en a qui sont fucking chaudes et d'autres que tu fais "meh!"


----------



## playstopause

Na na na na.

À Montréal, les filles sont EXTRAORDINAIRES!!!!!
J'ai beaucoup voyagé et nous sommes TRÈS chanceux ici. De tout pour tous les goûts.


----------



## Daiephir

On doit être l'exception qui confirme la règle.


----------



## playstopause

Bien dit! 

En tout cas, ce n'est pas à Toronto qu'elles se trouvent!


----------



## Daiephir

En effet 
Toutes à Montréal et Québec


----------



## playstopause

Oh que oui man, oh que oui!


----------



## madcansoul

Daiephir said:


> osti que tu viens d'un trou perdu toi, ya comme pas de civilisation en Abitibi. T'as tu préparé ton ski-doo pour l'hiver?



T'es ben un vrai montréalaid ! Le plus au nord du Québec que tu dois être allé....St-Jérôme lol


----------



## Daiephir

Non, Mont-Laurier pis j'ai été a Québec aussi, on la monter a 160 le char, loader plein de stock de camping, sa brakait pu après (quand on allait à Mont-Laurier).


----------



## Guitar GeeK

_de la merde_: "Made in the Republic of Sarkozy." 
_une merde de chien_: "a French dog turd" 
_Il ne se prend pas pour de la merde !_ means "We Need to love each other." 
_ce temps de merde_ means "He thinks the sun shines out of his arse!" 
_C'est d'la merde !_ means "Stike!" 
_J'ai complètement merdé en littérature anglaise. Et je suis très faggoterois._ signifies "I'm not an Englishman!!" 
_T'aurais pas une cigarette ?_ translates into "Wanna fuck?" 
_Puis-je excréter sur votre visage ? Je peux vous promettre que vous l'apprécierez._ translates into "I greatly thank you for your meal, it was quite delicious." 
_Je capitule !_ means "I give in, please spare my French testicles." 
_Oui oui, je suis française. J'adore la baguette, je suis française._ commonly used phrase to prove one is French. 
_Je suis en retard !_ is mainly used to say "I am a baguette!"


----------



## playstopause

^

WTF? 



madcansoul said:


> T'es ben un vrai montréalaid ! Le plus au nord du Québec que tu dois être allé....St-Jérôme lol



Je viens de St-Jérôme!


----------



## Daiephir

Je crois qu'il est jaloux de nous, au moins on se tape pas nos cousines.


----------



## Shinto

Maintenant, je ne parle pas le francais parce que je suis un idiot. 
Mes cousins habite ou Montreal, c'est une belle ville.
(I know I'm missing the accents, but I forgot where they go )

 at the tags


----------



## playstopause

^

Tu as écrit ça tout seul ou avec l'aide de Google translate? 
C'est pas mal! C'est difficile, le français.



Daiephir said:


> Je crois qu'il est jaloux de nous, au moins on se tape pas nos cousines.



Chose certaine, sa présence aura été de courte durée!


----------



## Shinto

playstopause said:


> ^
> 
> Tu as écrit ça tout seul ou avec l'aide de Google translate?
> C'est pas mal! C'est difficile, le français.


Merci, je n'ai pas employé de Google translate. 
Mais le japonais est plus difficile.


----------



## playstopause

^

Oui, j'imagine.


----------



## Jason

Good to still see this thread going


----------



## troyguitar

J'ai soumis un application pour être assistant de langue en France ( Teaching Assistant Program in France - French Culture ) la semaine dernière. J'espère qu'ils me choisiront, je suis trop pauvre d'y aller autrement


----------



## playstopause

^

Bonne chance! 



Jason said:


> Good to still see this thread going



Dis merci à ta femme!


----------



## Shinto

troyguitar said:


> J'ai soumis un application pour être assistant de langue en France ( Teaching Assistant Program in France - French Culture ) la semaine dernière. J'espère qu'ils me choisiront, je suis trop pauvre d'y aller autrement


Je veux faire la même chose avec le japonais. 
Où voulez-vous enseigner? Paris?


----------



## playstopause

troyguitar said:


> J'ai soumis un application pour être assistant de langue en France ( Teaching Assistant Program in France - French Culture ) la semaine dernière. J'espère qu'ils me choisiront, je suis trop pauvre d'y aller autrement



Quand auras-tu une réponse?


----------



## troyguitar

playstopause said:


> Quand auras-tu une réponse?



avril, probablement à la fin 

Et je n'ai aucune idée où j'enseignerais, sa pourrait être n'importe où. Paris serait cool mais j'ai entendu que c'est cher. Le salaire est environ 800 euros par mois.


----------



## playstopause

Je suis allé 3 fois à Paris et c'est vrai que c'est très cher. Tu sors de Paris et immédiatement, les prix baissent (comme dans n'importe quelle grande ville).


----------



## hufschmid

playstopause said:


> Je suis allé 3 fois à Paris et c'est vrai que c'est très cher. Tu sors de Paris et immédiatement, les prix baissent (comme dans n'importe quelle grande ville).



 J'en connais un qui n'a jamais mis les pieds en suisse.... 

C'est encore pire en suisse


----------



## Daiephir

Pat est revenu!!1!!one 
C'est quand tu vas faire un NGD pour nous?


----------



## troyguitar

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/de...245-the-new-blackdroid-t8-baritone-model.html


----------



## playstopause

hufschmid said:


> J'en connais un qui n'a jamais mis les pieds en suisse....
> 
> C'est encore pire en suisse



Effectivement, je ne suis jamais allé en Suisse.


----------



## Daiephir

troyguitar said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/de...245-the-new-blackdroid-t8-baritone-model.html



Ah! Merci, je l'avais manqué celle-là


----------



## playstopause

^

C'est parce-qu'il n'y a pas beaucoup de thread concernant les guitares de Patrick... 







Pat.


----------



## Daiephir

Étant donné qu'on parle de guitare (je me demande pourquoi?): Aujourd,hui, le 6 février à 9h précise, je devais être au Collège Édouard-Montpetit pour un "interview" et une séance d'informations sur le cours de lutherie-guitare (metalvince333 était là aussi, un super mec (that sounded freaking gay ) et je dois dire que sa avait l'air totalement fou! J'ai hâte de faire ma demande d'admission.


----------



## playstopause

^

Je te souhaite la meilleure des chances! J'y suis déjà allé et c'est vrai que c'est un cool atelier.


----------



## Daiephir

Merci! André Brunet (de l'atelier Bruand) nous a dit qu'il essayait de changer l'endroit du cours à l'école du meuble où on aurait un grand atelier à la place du 2ième sous-sol, mais ça risque pas d'arriver avant 2 ans. En plus, à l'école du meuble, je serais capable d'aller chez mes grands-parents en marchant.


----------



## playstopause

Toujours vivants, les franchouillards?


----------



## Daiephir

Toujours vivant et en santé! 
Y a-t-il quelque chose de nouveau dans la vie d'un d'entre vous? Parce que personnellement, j'ai rien à raconter.


----------



## playstopause

Moi non plus.


----------



## gangaman

allo a tous ,hello all ,
je vis a montreal et je cherche du monde pour jammer ou partir un band,jaimerai que ce soit du metal avec des 7 cordes ,jai un studio basic chez moi (dans cote des neige )et jai une 7 corde (bien sur) si kk est interesse faite moi signe 

mic (gangaman)

i search for people who wants to jam or star a band where we would play mainly 7 string stuff i ve plyed for 8 years now so i want some decent skilled person to play with please ,so if your interested leave a message 

mic (gangaman) DJEEEEEEENT



hufschmid said:


> J'en connais un qui n'a jamais mis les pieds en suisse....
> 
> C'est encore pire en suisse



JE SUIS NEE EN SUISSE


----------



## playstopause

^

Salut mec! Bienvenue!


----------



## gangaman

playstopause said:


> ^
> 
> Salut mec! Bienvenue!


merci!


----------



## playstopause

Tu es de quel coin à Montréal?


----------



## gangaman

playstopause said:


> Tu es de quel coin à Montréal?


j habite a cote des neige proche doutremont toi?


----------



## Daiephir

La ponctuation existe pour une raison, nous ne sommes pas sur un Chat, ton texte est douloureux à lire.


----------



## Shinto

Daiephir said:


> La ponctuation existe pour une raison, nous ne sommes pas sur un Chat, ton texte est douloureux à lire.


Mais je ne suis pas francais/canadien/swisse...


----------



## Daiephir

Ok? Je suis totalement perdu, je disais cela pour gangaman qui écrit comme s'il avait coulé tous les examens de français qu'il aurait fait, puis toi tu apparais avec le .
Seriously, I'm so fucking confused on this one


----------



## playstopause

^





gangaman said:


> j habite a cote des neige proche doutremont toi?



Rosemont.


----------



## Daiephir

Merci!
Est-ce que ça fait longtemps que t'habite Rosemont? Mon père vient de là.


----------



## playstopause

6 ans. Avant, j'étais sur le plaaateau.


----------



## Daiephir

Ah, il ne risque pas de te connaître alors


----------



## gangaman

playstopause said:


> 6 ans. Avant, j'étais sur le plaaateau.


a tu un band , voudrais tu jammer un soir?


----------



## playstopause

Non, j'ai pas de band. Jammer? Peut-être un de ces 4. Je suis assez occupé...


----------



## gangaman

playstopause said:


> Non, j'ai pas de band. Jammer? Peut-être un de ces 4. Je suis assez occupé...


bon et bien chte propose mes dispo et tu pourrais me dire les tienne , che moi jai un petit ampli correct avec mon ordi pis mon pod mais si ta un laptop avec un pod je peux te ploger dans un de mes moniteurs de studio (qui sonne pas mal bien en passant) mes dispo sont les suivante : mercredi soir ,samedi dimanche toute la journee ,thats it , si test pas interesse dis moi le parce que jaime pas les faux espoirs merci de me repondre mec chow...


----------



## playstopause

^



Tu as déjà des espoirs? Oublie-ça alors pour l'instant, je n'ai même pas le temps d'accorder ma guit tellement je suis occupé... Si jamais ça se calme, je te ferai signe!


----------



## gangaman




----------



## metalvince333

woohoo l'embassade Québecoise de SS.org, j'arrive tard mais cest quand meme cool!


----------



## Daiephir

gangaman said:


>



Ok, c'est quoi ton osti de problème là? Ma quote était même pas dirigée vers toi. 
Anyway, Vince, content que t'aille pu te joindre à nous.


----------



## playstopause

Daiephir said:


> Ok, c'est quoi ton osti de problème là? Ma quote était même pas dirigée vers toi.
> Anyway, Vince, content que t'aille pu te joindre à nous.



 = plus ironique que sérieux. À prendre à la légère.


----------



## Daiephir

Je sais, mais c'est quand même juste  qu'il a écrit.


----------



## gangaman

Daiephir said:


> Ok? Je suis totalement perdu, je disais cela pour gangaman qui écrit comme s'il avait coulé tous les examens de français qu'il aurait fait, puis toi tu apparais avec le .
> Seriously, I'm so fucking confused on this one


c est ca mon probleme "ostie"so ,


----------



## Daiephir

Ben, come on, c'est comme si tu savais pas écrire, tu n'as aucune ponctuation et c'est presque illisible. Après ça, tu viens pis tu me  dude, je sais pas c'est quoi ton problème mais règle ça tout de suite. Tu sais que sur Internet on appelle ça "troller" et c'est généralement quelque chose d'hautement mal vu. En fait, lorsque quelqu'un "troll", il est objectivement considéré comme un idiot par la majorité (voir la totalité lorsqu'il n'y a pas d'autres "trolls") de la population. Alors, je vais te demander d'arrêter de me "provoquer" pour rien, s'il te plaît. Anyway, si les autres veulent avoir une conversation intelligente, je vais dorénavant ignorer totalement l'autre.


----------



## Malacoda

Je parle un petit peu de Francais, mais je suis horrible en comparison de l'annee derniere. Ma prof cet annee est vraiment un prof terrible .


----------



## playstopause

^

C'est un dommage d'avoir un prof terrible... Ça ne donne pas envie d'apprendre.


----------



## ralphy1976

ben tu peux toujours nous "parler" a nous. c'est vrai que de parler en tapant sur un clavier n'est pas le mieux!!!

elle de quelle nationalite ta prof?


----------



## Malacoda

ralphy1976 said:


> ben tu peux toujours nous "parler" a nous. c'est vrai que de parler en tapant sur un clavier n'est pas le mieux!!!
> 
> elle de quelle nationalite ta prof?



Elle est Americaine. Completement. Et aussi, elle est fou. Ses vetements sont les vetements d'un jeune fille, et elle a quarante ans ou plus. Elle m'a peur.


----------



## playstopause

Malacoda said:


> Elle est Americaine. Completement. Et aussi, elle est fou. Ses vetements sont les vetements d'un jeune fille, et elle a quarante ans ou plus. Elle m'a peur.



"Elle est américaine. Complètement. Et aussi, *elle est folle*. Ses vêtements sont les vêtements *d'une* jeune fille et elle a quarante ans ou plus. *Elle me fait peu*r."

Tu te débrouilles très bien!


----------



## ralphy1976

oui et ton analyse est correct aussi.. remarque tu aurais pu t'arreter a :

"elle est americane, elle est folle, elle me fait peur"!!!! fixed!!! 

Mais plus serieusement, comme l'a dit playstoppause, tu te debrouilles bien.


----------



## Andromalia

C'est ici qu'on vient troller les canadiens ?


----------



## Shinto

"Folle"..., qu'est que c'est?


----------



## metalvince333

Shinto said:


> "Folle"..., qu'est que c'est?


it means crazy, au Québec on aime bien rajouter `une osti de` avant, moi cest le cas en tout cas...


----------



## Malacoda

ralphy1976 said:


> Mais plus serieusement, comme l'a dit playstoppause, tu te debrouilles bien.





playstopause said:


> Tu te débrouilles très bien!



J'ai avoir toujours un compétence pour les langues. Alors, c'est terrible quand mes profs ne peuvent pas m'enseigne.  J'ai prendre le francais dans l'ecole pour 3 annees maintenant, et ma francais est plus mauvais que l'annee derniere.


----------



## metalvince333

Malacoda said:


> J'ai avoir toujours un compétence pour les langues. Alors, c'est terrible quand mes profs ne peuvent pas m'enseigne.  J'ai prendre le francais dans l'ecole pour 3 annees maintenant, et ma francais est plus mauvais que l'annee derniere.


Vient passer tes vacances au Québec, sérieusement quand jai voulu améliorer mon anglais, jai été vivre 3mois a calgary,alberta et je suis completement bilingue.Aussi non, il y a des universitées anglaises a montreal mais vu que cest a montreal tu peux quand meme apprendre le francais.


----------



## playstopause

Andromalia said:


> C'est ici qu'on vient troller les canadiens ?



Les canadiens?!? Tu veux dire les québécois!!!!  (je blague).


----------



## gangaman

Daiephir said:


> Ben, come on, c'est comme si tu savais pas écrire, tu n'as aucune ponctuation et c'est presque illisible. Après ça, tu viens pis tu me  dude, je sais pas c'est quoi ton problème mais règle ça tout de suite. Tu sais que sur Internet on appelle ça "troller" et c'est généralement quelque chose d'hautement mal vu. En fait, lorsque quelqu'un "troll", il est objectivement considéré comme un idiot par la majorité (voir la totalité lorsqu'il n'y a pas d'autres "trolls") de la population. Alors, je vais te demander d'arrêter de me "provoquer" pour rien, s'il te plaît. Anyway, si les autres veulent avoir une conversation intelligente, je vais dorénavant ignorer totalement l'autre.


lol


----------



## Malacoda

metalvince333 said:


> Vient passer tes vacances au Québec, sérieusement quand jai voulu améliorer mon anglais, jai été vivre 3mois a calgary,alberta et je suis completement bilingue.Aussi non, il y a des universitées anglaises a montreal mais vu que cest a montreal tu peux quand meme apprendre le francais.



J'ai pris mes vacances au Quebec en 2008, mais je n'ai pas l'aime beaucoup... assez humide (humid?) pour moi. Mais j'ai vu la groupe Sigh la; La Quebec as beaucoup de la musique!


----------



## CoachZ

Malacoda said:


> J'ai pris mes vacances au Quebec en 2008, mais je n'ai pas l'aime beaucoup... assez humide (humid?) pour moi. Mais j'ai vu la groupe Sigh la; La Quebec as beaucoup de la musique!



C'est assez humide ici en Montreal. Je suis quelqu'un qui a des problemes avec mon sinus et j'ai des jours que je veux me tuer.


----------



## Shinto

Je veux pratiquer mon francais mais je ne sais pas qu'est que je peux etudier... 
(hopefully I didn't sound stupid, no dictionary this time  )


----------



## Daiephir

Je crois qu'écouter des films en français (des films français donc, parce qu'il faut toujours les écouter en langue originale) et lire des livres en français pourrait t'aider. C'est comme ça que j'ai appris l'anglais lorsque j'étais jeune, les films de Disney en anglais.


----------



## Underworld

Exactement, lire et écouter beaucoup de films. Il y a de bons films dans le répertoires québécois... pas beaucoup à mon avis, mais quelques uns qui vallent le déplacement. Par exemple : 

-Bon cop, bad cop (un peu d'anglais dedans, peut aider certaines personnes moins familières avec le français)
-Tel père, tel flic
-Sur le seuil (horreur)
-5150 rue des Ormes (horreur, psychologique)
-Les 7 jours du Talion (horreur)

Dans le répertoire français : 
-Taxi (le premier seulement s'il vous plait!)
-Le diner de cons
-RRrrrrrrrrr!
-Les rivières pourpres
-Astérix - Mission Cléopatre


Ou sinon, au gros pire, certains films américains sont très très bien traduits, par exemple Les Simpsons, les 3 _Seigneurs des anneaux_. 



Côté livre, je ne suis pas vraiment un fan de littérature francophone, mais j'adore Patrick Sénécal (pour ceux qui aiment l'horreur).


----------



## Malacoda

CoachZ said:


> C'est assez humide ici en Montreal. Je suis quelqu'un qui a des problemes avec mon sinus et j'ai des jours que je veux me tuer.



Oui, j'etait en Montreal. C'est au Quebec, non?


----------



## Daiephir

Oui, c'est au Québec, mais si tu revenais et tu visitais la campagne, tu verrais que ce n'est pas si mauvais que ça. Parce qu'il ne faut pas oublier que Montréal est une "grosse" ville et comme dans n'importe quelle ville, le smog garde toute l'humidité dans l'air, surtout lorsqu'il fait vraiment chaud (ça devient vraiment inconfortable) en plus, Montréal est une île prise au milieux du fleuve, donc ça n'aide pas. Mais si tu devais revenir au Québec, voir les banlieues, le grand-nord (comme aller en Abitibi, roadtrip anyone?)?


----------



## Underworld

L'abitibi c'est loin en sacrament dude! Québec city FTW!


----------



## Daiephir

Ben non, de quoi tu parles, à peine 8 heures )et plus) en partant de Montréal


----------



## playstopause

C'est bien beau l'Abitibi (j'y suis allé souvent) mais je crois qu'un touriste devrait voir Québec avant Rouyn.


----------



## playstopause

Bleu! Blanc! Rouge! Hier aujourd'hui et demain.
Bleu! Blanc! Rouge! Le Canadien c'est une partie de nous!

C'est dans notre sang dans notre coeur, la tradition notre honneur
Le Canadien c'est une, c'est une partie de nous!



 Go Habs go!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ralphy1976

playstopause said:


> Bleu! Blanc! Rouge! Hier aujourd'hui et demain.
> Bleu! Blanc! Rouge! Le Canadien c'est une partie de nous!
> 
> C'est dans notre sang dans notre coeur, la tradition notre honneur
> Le Canadien c'est une, c'est une partie de nous!
> 
> 
> 
> Go Habs go!!!!!!!!!!!



je croyais que tu chantais la marseillaise!!!!!


----------



## Daiephir

playstopause said:


> Bleu! Blanc! Rouge! Hier aujourd'hui et demain.
> Bleu! Blanc! Rouge! Le Canadien c'est une partie de nous!
> 
> C'est dans notre sang dans notre coeur, la tradition notre honneur
> Le Canadien c'est une, c'est une partie de nous!
> 
> 
> 
> Go Habs go!!!!!!!!!!!



Wait what? Notre club de hockey a une chanson en son honneur, je viens juste d'apprendre quelque chose, 
EDIT: Les Kings de L.A sont tied 1-1 avec les Canucks, j'espère qu'ils vont gagner la game de se soir.


----------



## playstopause

Sans jokes, tu connaissais pas cette chanson-là? Ça me vieillit.


----------



## Daiephir

Je ne la connaissais pas :shame:
Les Kings sont à 2-1 contre les Canucks, ils ont gagnés, yé.


----------



## playstopause

Écoute ça, tu vas mourir de rire!



Faut que tu viennes dans le "Official NHL thread".


----------



## Vehuel

Salut à tous ! 

Je vois qu'on ne nous a pas oublié ici, meme si on doit s'en prendre plein la gueule par les americains ! =)

J'aimerais bien avoir des contacts américains ou canadiens, pour me changer un peu !! =)


----------



## playstopause

Tu es au bon endroit.


----------



## Vehuel

Ha !! Un cousin canadien ! J'aimerais tellement aller a Montreal, il doit y avoir des purs groupes de musique ! JE pense notamment à Pulse Ultra, un des meilleurs groupes qui soit... ou qui était malheureusement...


----------



## playstopause

La scène métal est effectivement très forte au Québec... Bien que je ne suis pas un fan de ce qui se fait au niveau local. Il y a ééééénormément de français à Montréal, c'est fou. Je te jure, j'en rencontre tous les jours.


----------



## L3G10N

time to revive this post!
Réveillez-vous!!!!!!!!


----------



## Evergrey

Learning...


----------



## Kobalt

Euh... Salut tabarnak!


----------



## Vostre Roy

Un franco-québéco-canadien de l'abitibi, ou encore un Américo-témiscamien de langue française, ou mieux encore, un Québécois français d'un fond de trou.

Bref, salut à vous!


----------



## Kobalt

Vostre Roy said:


> Un franco-québéco-canadien de l'abitibi, ou encore un Américo-témiscamien de langue française, ou mieux encore, un Québécois français d'un fond de trou.
> 
> Bref, salut à vous!


Salut Bob!


----------



## Underworld

Un ptit gars de Québec ici!

Avis à tous, je suis notaire (en devenir, dans 4 mois) alors si vous avez besoin de quelque chose et que vous êtes dans Québec, j'offre mes services!


----------



## L3G10N

playstopause said:


> La scène métal est effectivement très forte au Québec... Bien que je ne suis pas un fan de ce qui se fait au niveau local. Il y a ééééénormément de français à Montréal, c'est fou. Je te jure, j'en rencontre tous les jours.



c'Est moi ou elle est rendu plutot morte?!


----------



## Andromalia

T'as un notaire sur le poste du dessus, ca tombe bien.


----------

